# Πρωτότυπη θεωρία ετυμολογίας



## Theodoros (Feb 15, 2010)

Στο ΛΝΕΓ 1998 σελίς 35. Ο Γ.Μπαμπινιώτης λέγει ότι <<στην ελληνική δεν υπάρχει ειδικό ετυμολογικό λεξικό. Η ετυμολόγηση γίνεται με την βοήθεια ριζών της ινδοευρωπαϊκής γλώσσας που έχουν επανασυντεθεί βάσει του υλικού διαφόρων γλωσσών>>. Συνεχίζοντας λέγει ότι <<συχνά δεν υπάρχει ευρύτερα αποδεκτή και απόλυτα πειστική ετυμολογία λέξης>>. Αλλού, τονίζει ότι η ετυμολόγηση είναι ιστορικοσυγκρητική.
Όλα τα ανωτέρω περί ετυμολόγησης, δηλώνουν πως η γνωστός τρόπος ετυμολόγησης είναι όχι πειστικά ορθός. 
Τότε, που πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η ορθή ετυμολόγηση;
Οι ρίζες θεωρούνται ο εννοιακός πυρήνας της λέξης. Η ρίζα θεωρείται το μικρότερο κομμάτι που μπορεί να "κοπεί " η λέξη. Είναι όμως έτσι; Η ρίζα δομείται από γράμματα. Τι είναι άραγε τα γράμματα; Γιατί σε λέξεις με διαφορετικό νόημα υπάρχουν όμοια γράμματα; Ποια η σημασία των γραμμάτων στην λέξη; Είναι άραγε τα γράμματα κωδικοποιημένες έννοιες; Και αν είναι, τι κωδικοποιούν; Θα μπορούσαν 24 ή 26 ή 27 γράμματα να δομούν τόσες πολλές έννοιες; Αν τα γράμματα είχαν έννοιες, τι θα άλλαζε στην ετυμολόγηση;
Η Larousse Britannica (2007 γλωσσολογία) λέγει ότι " στην Γλωσσολογία , θα είναι επίτευγμα, εάν γίνει διάσπαση των μερών που συνθέτουν την συλλαβή ". Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι τα μέρη της συλλαβής είναι τα γράμματα.
Άρα, υπάρχει υπόνοια ότι τα γράμματα πρέπει να ερευνηθούν σαν δομικά υλικά της λέξης. Έξ άλλου, όλες όσες γλώσσες αποκωδικοποιήθηκαν, αποκωδικοποιήθηκαν από ερμηνεία των εννοιών των γραμμάτων τους. Γιατί λοιπόν τα γράμματα της πιχι ελληνικής γλώσσας να μην έχουν έννοιες;


----------



## Philip (Feb 15, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Τότε, που πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η ορθή ετυμολόγηση;
> 
> Η Larousse Britannica (2007 γλωσσολογία) λέγει ότι " στην Γλωσσολογία , θα είναι επίτευγμα, εάν γίνει διάσπαση των μερών που συνθέτουν την συλλαβή ". Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι τα μέρη της συλλαβής είναι τα γράμματα. ...
> Άρα, υπάρχει υπόνοια ότι τα γράμματα πρέπει να ερευνηθούν σαν δομικά υλικά της λέξης. Έξ άλλου, όλες όσες γλώσσες αποκωδικοποιήθηκαν, αποκωδικοποιήθηκαν από ερμηνεία των εννοιών των γραμμάτων τους. Γιατί λοιπόν τα γράμματα της πιχι ελληνικής γλώσσας να μην έχουν έννοιες;



Μερικές παρατηρήσεις:
Δεν νομίζω ότι οι σημασίες εξαρτώνται από το αν η γλώσσα έχει γραπτή μορφή ή όχι. Η πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκή που αναφέρει ο κ. Μπ δεν ήταν γραπτή γλώσσα, παρά είναι μια υπόθεση στηριγμένη από πολλά τεκμήρια συν μερικά αμφισβητούμενα και αρκετά άγνωστα. Προκειμένου να βρούμε σημασίες, δεν θα ήταν μάλλον στους φθόγγους παρά στα γράμματα;

Για διάσπαση των μερών που συνθέτουν τη συλλαβή υπάρχουν οριακά φαινόμενα όπως το αγγλικό -ump σε λέξεις όπως bump, chump, dump, hump, lump, tump, slump, plump, rump, (1), ή το αρχικό cr- σε λέξεις όπως crash, crunch, crumple, crumble(2), και sl- σε slap, slapper, slave, slither, slimy, slug, slut (3), κλπ, αλλά είναι μικρές ομάδες λέξεων (που παραπέμπουν σε στρογγυλότητα (1), αποσύνθεση με θόρυβο (2) ή αρνητικότητα (3) ) μέσα σε μεγαλύτερο σύνολο - επίσης με sl- αρχίζουν λέξεις όπως sleeve, sleep, slice, slim, sliver, slumber, κλπ.

Το επιχείρημα για αποκωδικοποίηση των γραμμάτων είναι λίγο προβληματικό. Η αποκωδικοποίηση γινόταν σταδιακά, αν πάρουμε το παράδειγμα της Γραμμικής Β' - δηλ. ο Ventris έβρισκε τακτικούς συνδυασμούς "γραμμάτων" στο τέλος των λέξεων και συμπέρανε ότι θα ήταν γραμματικές καταλήξεις. Αλλά οι σημασίες δεν έβγαινάν από το κάθε "γράμμα", αλλά από τις ίδιές τις λέξεις ολόκληρες (ή, ακριβέστερα, μολίς βρεις αρκετά από μια λέξη, μπορείς να μαντέψεις τη σημασία, και πολλές φορές θα την πετύχεις). Δηλ. πρόκειται για προκύπτουσες ιδιότητες (emergent properties - ιδιότητες του συνόλου που δεν είναι ιδιότητες του μέρους). Δέν μπορείς να τεμαχίζεις και να τεμαχίζεις με την ελπίδα ότι θα βρεις ένα μικρόκοσμο του συνόλου σε κάθε κομμάτι.

Νομίζω ότι άνοιξες ενδιαφέρον θέμα με πολλές διαστάσεις, αλλά προσωπικά είμαι πολύ διστακτικός.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 15, 2010)

Θαυμάζω την ευστροφία του μυαλού του Γ.Μπαμπινιώτη για τον τρόπο που ανάδειξε ,εις το να αποδίδει έννοιες σε λέξεις των οποίων την προέλευση της μορφής τους , παντελώς αγνοεί.
Το κυριακάτικο Βήμα 29/11/2009 τονίζει ότι δουλειά του γλωσσολόγου είναι να ανασυστήσει την προέλευση της μορφής και σημασίας της λέξης. Και ερωτώ: Μας πείθει πουθενά ο γλωσσολόγος για την προέλευση της μορφής έστω και μιας λέξης; Πουθενά. Ψάξτε και θα με επαληθεύσεται. Η μορφή τής λέξης είναι τα γράμματα με τα οποία γράφεται. 
Ο κ. Μπαμπινιώτης συμφωνεί με τον Ferdinand de Saussure ότι η μορφή της λέξης δεν έχει νοητική σχέση με την σημασία της. Συμφωνεί ο Μπαμπινιώτης με την γλωσσολογία , ότι η μορφή της λέξης είναι αυθαίρετα σχήματα άνευ σημασίας, και η αποδιδόμενη σε αυτά έννοια είναι επίσης αυθαίρετη. *Εφόσο και μορφή και έννοιες των λέξεων ,κατα την γλωσσολογία είναι αυθαίρετα κατασκευάσματα, τότε προς τι η επιστημονική τοποθέτηση για την προέλευση τους;* Το μόνο που μπορεί να ερευνηθεί είναι η ιστορική πορεία των λέξεων μέσα από τις χιλιετείες και μέσα από διάφορους λαούς. Πρέπει να ερευνηθεί το πως και το γιατί σε διάφορες γλώσσες, απαντώνται λέξεις παραπλήσιες στη γραφή και στην έννοια. Αυτό, αν προδίδει κάποιον κοινό πρόγονο, πρέπει να ερευνηθεί. 
Καλώ τον κ. Μπαμπινιώτη να μας εξηγήσει, κάπου, ίσως στην επόμενη έκδοση κάποιου λεξικού του, μια λεπομέρια, επί της οποίας βασίζεται το θεώρημα του Σωσσύρ περί του αυθαιρέτου του Σημείου. Θεώρημα που έγινε δεκτό από την επίσημη γλωσσολογία και το οποίο είναι το βασικότερο από τα θεωρήματα της.
Λέγει λοιπόν ο Σωσσύρ, ότι Σημαίνο είναι η εσωτερική πλευρά της λέξης η οποία μας πληροφορεί τον τρόπο που γράφεται (μορφή) και τον τρόπο που ηχητικά εκφέρεται η λέξη. Σημαινόμενο είναι η σημασία της λέξης που δηλώνεται μεν από τη μορφή της λέξης αλλά δεν έχει νοητική ή άλλως πως σχέση με αυτή την μορφή. 
Το μέγα ερώτημα που αναφύεται είναι: << η πληροφορία που αποκαλύπτει (κατά τον Σωσσύρ) στο μυαλό τον τρόπο με τον οποίο γράφεται και λέγεται η λέξη, από που προέρχεται και υπάρχει στο μυαλό; Αυτή η πληροφορία ( το σημαίνο), έχει σαν κατάληξη της την τελική σημασία της λέξης( το σημαινόμενο).
*Αν ο Σωσσύρ λάμβανε υπόψη την αλληλουχία του φυσικού νόμου "αίτιο-αποτέλεσμα"* και το ότι στο μυαλό τίποτε δεν αναφύεται από μόνο του, αλλά όλες οι γνώσεις είναι αποτέλεσμα φυσικών ερεθισμάτων και παράγωγα των ερεθισμάτων, τότε (ο Σωσσύρ), θα κατέληγε στο συμπέρασμα ότι το Σημαίνο και το Σημαινόμενο είναι φυσικοαιτιατά. Τότε θα αναζητούσαμε την ετυμολόγηση των λέξεων μέσα από τις έννοιες των φυσικοαιτιατών γραμμάτων τους και δεν θα υπήρχε καμιά σύγχηση για το ποια είναι η ετεά (αληθινή) έννοια μιας λέξης.
Πρέπει λοιπόν να αναζητηθούν οι έννοιες των συμβόλων/γραμμάτων, για να γίνει δυνατή η εύρεση των αληθινών πρώτων εννοιών των λέξεων.
Με την συγκρητική ετυμολόγηση γίνεται σύγκρηση και όχι ετυμολόγηση. 
Αν θέλουμε να ετυμολογούμε και όχι να συγκρίνουμε πρέπει να βρούμε τα δομικά υλικά των λέξεων/εννοιών.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 15, 2010)

Η πρωτοινδοευρωπαϊκή, όντως, είναι υποθετική γλώσσα και επί υποθέσεων ουδέν σχόλιο. Εξάλλου και όπως ομολογεί η γλωσσολογία, η ετυμολόγηση στυρίζεται στην υποθετική ινδοευρωπαϊκή και για αυτό συμπεραίνεται ότι η ισχύουσα ετυμολόγηση στυριζόμενη σε υποθετικές ρίζες, είναι ανύπαρκτη.
Πιστεύω ότι οι σημασίεςτων λέξεων έχουν απόλυτη σχέση με την γραφή τους πρώτα και ύστερα ,άν έχουν με την προφορά τους. Λέω «αν» για την προφορά, επειδή η προφορά αλλάζει ενώ η γραφή μένει. 
Όσο για τον Βέντρις, αμφιβάλλω για την ορθότητα της αποκωδικοποίησης της Γραμμικής Β, για τον λόγο ότι στηρίχθηκε, όπως λέγει, στην προφορά (πως εντόπισε την προφορά πριν τρείς χιλιάδες χρόνια δεν μπορώ να το συλλάβω...εδώ στην σημερινή Ελλάδα έχουμε της ίδιας λέξης πάρα πολλές προφορές από χωριό σε χωριό..) Να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι η πρώτη λέξη που τάχα αποκωδικοποίησε ήταν η λέξη «τρίποδας»' και αυτό το πέτυχε επειδή το τελευταίο σύμβολο/γράμμα στην λέξη ήταν το σχήμα ενός τρίποδα. Διαφορετικά ακόμη θα ψαχνιόταν. Άρα βοηθήθηκε από γράμμα και όχι από ήχο. Όπως λές, η αποκωδικοποίηση του Βέντρις είναι «προκύπτουσα» και όχι στηριγμένη σε κάποιο σίγουρο τρόπο και άρα αμφισβητίσημη.
Για τα οριακά φαινόμενα στην διάσπαση της συλλαβής, εγώ δεν βλέπω κάτι τέτοιο. Κάθε συλλαβή (ας μείνουμε στην ελληνική γλώσσα) χωρίζεται σε γράμματα (υπάρχουν και μονογράμματες συλλαβές) και η έννοια της συλλαβής είναι η έννοια των γραμμάτων που την δομούν. 
Λες ότι «δεν μπορείς να τεμαχίζεις μέχρι να βρείς έναν μικρόκοσμο του συνόλου σε ένα κομμάτι». Και όμως γίνεται. Αλλά γίνεται με ένα σωστό τρόπο. Δηλαδή έχουμε την έννοια του κάθε γράμματος δεδομένη. Ακολούθως, με τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων (σαν ακροστοιχίδες), δομούνται σύνολα εννοιών που είναι η έννοια της λέξης. Η έννοια μιας λέξης δεν φανερώνεται καθώς βλέπουμε σαν σύνολο την λέξη, αλλά φανερώνεται από τις έννοιες των συλλαβών της και οι έννοιες των συλλαβών απορρέουν από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους. 
Πιχι, ας υποθέσουμε ότι το γράμμα Λ σημαίνει «υγρό στοιχείο» και το γράμμα Α σημαίνει «οντοποίηση» και τα δυο μαζί σαν ΛΑ σημαίνουν ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ σαν οντότητα. Το γράμμα Β σημαίνει την «κίνηση» . ΒΑ σημαίνει οντοποίηση τις έννοιας ως Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ. Η λέξη ΛΑΒΑ από τα γράμματα και από τις συλλαβές που δομούνται, σημαίνει ΥΓΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ. 
Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις λέξεις (τολμώ να πω σε όλες τις γλώσσες). Δηλαδή δεν τεμαχίζουμε για να βρούμε τις σημασίες του μέρους. Τις σημασίες των μερών τις γνωρίζουμε και με αυτές δομούμε το σύνολο που είναι η λέξη. 
Επειδή οι λέξεις ήδη υπάρχουν και οι σημασίες τους είναι γνωστές, εάν γνωρίσουμε τις έννοιες των μερών (των γραμμάτων) είναι εύκολο μέσα από την έννοια της λέξης να διακρίνουμε τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων. Αν όμως θέλουμε να δομήσουμε μιαν έννοια, θα είναι εύκολο, αφού έχουμε στην διάθεση της γνώσης μας τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων. 
Νομίζω ότι η εύρεση των εννοιών των γραμμάτων από τα σχήματα τους, μπορεί εύκολα να γίνει , για πρώτη φορά, με την μέθοδο της αποσύνθεσης, της αφαίρεσης. Κάνοντας αυτό, φτάνουμε να επαληθεύσουμε τις έννοιες των κοινών πρωτοϊνδοευρωπαϊκών ριζών που είναι όμοιες στην έννοια με ελληνικές ρίζες. Πιχι , παίρνω τις λέξεις που παράθεσες και περιέχουν τα ελληνικά γράμματα κρ (CR στα Αγγλικά) crash κλπ. ΤΟ γράμμα κ σημαίνει "δημιουργώ χώρο " και το ρ σημαίνει "στερεό" (στερεά ύλη).
Και τα δυο μαζί ως κρ σημαίνουν«δημιουργώ χώρο σε στερεό, άρα *κόβω, σπάζω και συναφείς έννοιες*». Αν προσέξεις, όλες οι λέξεις που έγραψες (1) περιέχουν κρ (cr) και έχουν μέσα τους την έννοια σπάζω ή συναφείς έννοιες.
Στη λέξη κράτος, το γράμμα τ ( σημαίνει σταμάτημα) σταματά αυτό που δηλώνουν τα γράμματα κρ (δηλώνουν διαχωρισμό) δηλαδή «κράτος» σημαίνει αυτό που σταματά τον διαχωρισμό και άρα το ενωμένο. Κράση σημαίνει την ένωση (ασ) των χωρισμένων (κρ).
Πιστεύω πως , αν η επίσημη γλωσσολογία προχωρήσει σε έρευνα (με την μέθοδο της αφαίρεσης) για τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων, θα τις βρεί και θα στοχεύσει την πραγματική ετυμολόγηση των λέξεων (όχι μόνο των ελληνικών λέξεων).


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Theodoros,

Μετέφερα σε χωριστό νήμα τα μηνύματά σου, μια και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να αναπτύξεις τη θεωρία σου για την ετυμολογία των λέξεων παρά να σχολιάσεις το ΕΛΝΕΓ. Επίσης έδωσα δικό μου τίτλο στο νήμα και ίσως θα ήθελες να τον αλλάξεις.

Επίτρεψέ μου να πω με πολύ λίγα λόγια ότι μια θεωρία που θα λέει ότι τα γράμματα, δηλαδή τα σύμβολα των φθόγγων, έχουν κάποια σημασία και ότι οι λέξεις δημιουργήθηκαν στον (γραπτό ή προφορικό;) λόγο βάσει σημασιών γραπτών συμβόλων (αν έχω καταλάβει αυτά που γράφεις) δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα να βρει δεύτερο αποδέκτη σε ακροατήριο που θα έχει μια κάποια σχέση με την ιστορία της γλώσσας. Εν αρχή ην ο φθόγγος. Και θα πρέπει πρώτα να αναρωτηθούμε αν έχουν σημασία οι φθόγγοι και μέχρι ποιο σημείο.

Επίσης, θερμή παράκληση (και να που η γνώση της ιστορίας των λέξεων μπορεί να βοηθήσει): η λέξη που θέλεις για το κείμενό σου είναι «συγκριτική». Από το ρήμα _κρίνω_ > _κρίση > σύγκριση_. Με ενοχλεί το _συγκρητική_, επειδή χρησιμοποιείται σε άλλες περιπτώσεις με τη σημασία της συγχώνευσης και της σύνθεσης (από το _συν + κρητίζω_ «μιμούμαι τους Κρήτες»).


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 16, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Τότε, που πρέπει να αναζητηθεί η ορθή ετυμολόγηση;
> Οι ρίζες θεωρούνται ο εννοιακός πυρήνας της λέξης. Η ρίζα θεωρείται το μικρότερο κομμάτι που μπορεί να "κοπεί " η λέξη. Είναι όμως έτσι; Η ρίζα δομείται από γράμματα. Τι είναι άραγε τα γράμματα; Γιατί σε λέξεις με διαφορετικό νόημα υπάρχουν όμοια γράμματα; Ποια η σημασία των γραμμάτων στην λέξη; Είναι άραγε τα γράμματα κωδικοποιημένες έννοιες; Και αν είναι, τι κωδικοποιούν;



Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία, η οποία τον τελευταίο καιρό ακούγεται όλο και περισσότερο. Αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ισχύει, πώς θα μπορούσαμε σήμερα να γυρίσουμε πίσω στην αρχή; Υπάρχουν αντικειμενικά δεδομένα πάνω στα οποία θα μπορούσε να στηριχτεί μια τέτοια έρευνα;


----------



## nickel (Feb 16, 2010)

Αυτό το προχτεσινό στην Καθημερινή, του καθηγητή Χρ. Ντούμα, είναι παρεμφερές (στις πρώτες δύο ενότητες). (Δεν εννοώ ότι υποστηρίζει τις ίδιες θεωρίες.)


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 16, 2010)

nickel said:


> Αγαπητέ Theodoros,
> 
> Μετέφερα σε χωριστό νήμα τα μηνύματά σου, μια και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι σε ενδιαφέρει περισσότερο να αναπτύξεις τη θεωρία σου για την ετυμολογία των λέξεων παρά να σχολιάσεις το ΕΛΝΕΓ. Επίσης έδωσα δικό μου τίτλο στο νήμα και ίσως θα ήθελες να τον αλλάξεις.
> 
> ...


*Όσο αφορά τα ορθογραφικά μου λάθη, απολογούμαι, είμαι όντως ασυγχώρητος, είμαι ο πρώτος που το ξέρω, πως αν και ασχολούμαι με την σωστή ετυμολόγηση, κάνω ορθογραφικά λάθη.*
Ιστορία των λέξεων είναι η μορφή και η έννοια που έχει η λέξη κατά την διαχρονική διαδρομή της. Κατά τον κ. Γ.Δ.Μπαμπινιώτη, όσος χρόνος και αν περάσει, μπορεί να αλλάξει η προφορά και η κατάληξη μιας λέξης, ποτέ όμως η ρίζα και η έννοια της. Αυτό που πρέπει να ερευνηθεί είναι η γένεση της ρίζας, η δόμηση της ρίζας, η έννοια της ρίζας, γιατί η ρίζα δεν είναι ουρανοκατέβατη. Κάποτε με κάποια λογική δημιουργήθηκαν οι ρίζες των λέξεων. Ο ισχυρισμός ότι η ρίζα δεν τέμνεται, είναι φύσει απαράδεκτο. Ουδέν εκ μηδενός. Η επίσημη γλωσσολογία, αφήνει ένα μεγάλο κενό, μιαν αγνωσία για την αρχή. 
Αυτό που επιχειρώ, δεν είναι να αλλάξω στην γλωσσολογία, αλλά να συμπληρώσω. Δεν αγγίζω την ιστορία της λέξης. Η αρχαιότερη σημασία και τρόπος γραφής, είναι δεδομένα με ιστορικό τρόπο ευρεθέντα, και δεν τα αγγίζω, επειδή είναι μια αλήθεια. Επίσης , ο τρόπος που όμοιες σημασίες γράφονταν σε διάφορες γλώσσες, είναι ιστορικό γεγονός και δεν το αγγίζω. 
Αυτό που επιχειρώ, είναι να "βρω" πρώτα με υποθετικό τρόπο και ύστερα να αποδείξω την υπόθεση, με ανθρώπινη λογική, γιατί τα σχήματα που ονομάστηκαν γράμματα έχουν τα σχήματα που έχουν; Από που προέκυψαν, τι συμβολίζουν, αν είναι και γιατί είναι διαχρονικά σταθερά; και οτιδήποτε άλλο σχετίζεται με την δημιουργία των γραμμάτων και την σχέση τους με την νοητική επικοινωνιακή ανάγκη των ανθρώπων. 
Αυτά που "ψάχνω" δεν απασχόλησαν μέχρι τώρα την επίσημη γλωσσολογία. 
Να ερευνήσουμε αν, από εκεί που αρχίζει η γλωσσολογία την σχέση της με την γραφή, τα όσα υποστηρίζονται είναι, ή δεν είναι σωστά και γιατί;


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 16, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα θεωρία, η οποία τον τελευταίο καιρό ακούγεται όλο και περισσότερο. Αν και προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι ισχύει, πώς θα μπορούσαμε σήμερα να γυρίσουμε πίσω στην αρχή; Υπάρχουν αντικειμενικά δεδομένα πάνω στα οποία θα μπορούσε να στηριχτεί μια τέτοια έρευνα;


.
Στον άνθρωπο, πιστεύω πως τα πάντα είναι δυνατά.
Δεν θα γυρίσουμε εμείς πίσω στην αρχή, αλλά θα φέρουμε την αρχή στον δικό μας χρόνο. Έχουμε το μυαλό που είναι το κατάλληλο όχημα για κάθε ταξίδι. Μέχρι το Big Bang φέρνουμε , που είναι παλαιότερο της αρχής του ανθρώπου.
Από τότε που ο άνθρωπος αντίκρυσε άλλον άνθρωπο, σίγουρα αισθάνθηκε την ανάγκη να του πει κάτι. Το πότε έγινε αυτό δεν μας ενδιαφέρει. Μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να ήρθε στην γη με ομιλία και γραφή, μπορεί να έμαθε να μιλά και να γράφει στην γη. Αυτά δεν τα εξετάζουμε. Μας ενδιαφέρει το πως έγινε να γράφει, όταν έγραψε για πρώτη φορά. Αυτό θα ερευνήσουμε.
Όσο για τα αντικειμενικά δεδομένα πάνω στα οποία θα μπορούσε να στηριχτεί μια τέτοια έρευνα είναι τα ίδια όπως Τότε, αφού ο χρόνος δεν άλλαξε τον χώρο αλλά ούτε και τον άνθρωπο.


----------



## Philip (Feb 16, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Όσο για τον Βέντρις, ... Να ληφθεί υπόψη ότι η πρώτη λέξη που τάχα αποκωδικοποίησε ήταν η λέξη «τρίποδας»' και αυτό το πέτυχε επειδή το τελευταίο σύμβολο/γράμμα στην λέξη ήταν το σχήμα ενός τρίποδα. Διαφορετικά ακόμη θα ψαχνιόταν. Άρα βοηθήθηκε από γράμμα και όχι από ήχο. Όπως λές, η αποκωδικοποίηση του Βέντρις είναι «προκύπτουσα» και όχι στηριγμένη σε κάποιο σίγουρο τρόπο και άρα αμφισβητίσημη.



Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "σύμβολο/γράμμα", Για μένα είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο τρίποδας δεν είναι γράμμα, όπως δεν είναι γράμμα το &, που διαβάζεται and στα αγγλικά και y στα ισπανικά, δηλ. αντικαθιστά ολόκληρη λέξη. Μια γλώσσα που γράφεται με γράμματα, όπως η σημερινή ελληνική, περιορίζεται σε 24 τέτοια, (καλά, μέχρι 30-και σε μερικές γλώσσες) ενώ τα κινέζικα που γράφονται με ιδεογράμματα έχουν χιλιάδες. Και στα ελληνικά, τα Ψ και Ξ είναι ένα γράμμα μεν, δύο φθόγγοι δε. 


Theodoros said:


> Λες ότι «δεν μπορείς να τεμαχίζεις μέχρι να βρείς έναν μικρόκοσμο του συνόλου σε ένα κομμάτι». Και όμως γίνεται. Αλλά γίνεται με ένα σωστό τρόπο. Δηλαδή έχουμε την έννοια του κάθε γράμματος δεδομένη. Ακολούθως, με τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων (σαν ακροστοιχίδες), δομούνται σύνολα εννοιών που είναι η έννοια της λέξης. Η έννοια μιας λέξης δεν φανερώνεται καθώς βλέπουμε σαν σύνολο την λέξη, αλλά φανερώνεται από τις έννοιες των συλλαβών της και οι έννοιες των συλλαβών απορρέουν από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους.
> Πιχι, ας υποθέσουμε ότι το γράμμα Λ σημαίνει «υγρό στοιχείο» και το γράμμα Α σημαίνει «οντοποίηση» και τα δυο μαζί σαν ΛΑ σημαίνουν ΤΟ ΥΓΡΟ σαν οντότητα. Το γράμμα Β σημαίνει την «κίνηση» . ΒΑ σημαίνει οντοποίηση τις έννοιας ως Η ΚΙΝΗΣΗ. Η λέξη ΛΑΒΑ από τα γράμματα και από τις συλλαβές που δομούνται, σημαίνει ΥΓΡΟ ΠΟΥ ΚΙΝΕΙΤΑΙ.
> Το ίδιο συμβαίνει με όλες τις λέξεις (τολμώ να πω σε όλες τις γλώσσες). Δηλαδή δεν τεμαχίζουμε για να βρούμε τις σημασίες του μέρους. Τις σημασίες των μερών τις γνωρίζουμε και με αυτές δομούμε το σύνολο που είναι η λέξη.



Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό, το κάθε γράμμα έχει μία σημασία ή περισσότερες; Αν μία, τότε το ΛΑΒΕ (μολών) σημαίνει ΥΓΡΟ + ΟΝΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ + ΚΙΝΗΣΗ + _ΤΙ_; Αν περισσότερες, η θεωρία πόσες επιτρέπει, και πώς μπορούμε να τις ξεχωρίσουμε; 

Νομίζω ότι στη θεωρία αυτή δύσκολα εξηγούνται όλες οι μορφές του ρήματος. Ας πάρουμε δύο ρήματα της αρχαίας - ίστημι και λύω. Θα ήθελα να μπορέσω να πω ότι έχουν αρκετά κοινά σημεία, όπως πρώτο πρόσωπο, ενεστώτας, ενεργητική, κλπ. Αλλά δεν έχουν κανένα κοινό γράμμα. Τι να συμπεράνουμε; ότι πρώτο πρόσωπο σημαίνουν και το -_ημι_ και το -_ω_. Αν η θεωρία με αναγκάζει να πω ότι αυτές οι δύο μορφές δεν έχουν κοινά σημαντικά σημεία, τότε θα διαφωνήσω. Από όσα ξέρω κανείς δεν έχει προτείνει κοινή πηγή για τις δύο μορφές του α' προσώπου


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 17, 2010)

Philip said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω το "σύμβολο/γράμμα", Για μένα είναι δυο διαφορετικά πράγματα. Ο τρίποδας δεν είναι γράμμα, όπως δεν είναι γράμμα το &, που διαβάζεται and στα αγγλικά και y στα ισπανικά, δηλ. αντικαθιστά ολόκληρη λέξη. Μια γλώσσα που γράφεται με γράμματα, όπως η σημερινή ελληνική, περιορίζεται σε 24 τέτοια, (καλά, μέχρι 30-και σε μερικές γλώσσες) ενώ τα κινέζικα που γράφονται με ιδεογράμματα έχουν χιλιάδες. Και στα ελληνικά, τα Ψ και Ξ είναι ένα γράμμα μεν, δύο φθόγγοι δε.
> 
> 
> Αλλά για να γίνει αυτό, το κάθε γράμμα έχει μία σημασία ή περισσότερες; Αν μία, τότε το ΛΑΒΕ (μολών) σημαίνει ΥΓΡΟ + ΟΝΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ + ΚΙΝΗΣΗ + _ΤΙ_; Αν περισσότερες, η θεωρία πόσες επιτρέπει, και πώς μπορούμε να τις ξεχωρίσουμε;
> ...


 ψυλά πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα μας γράφει words are our oysters. Δεν ξέρω με ποια ακριβώς σημασία γράφτηκε, ίσως επειδή τα στρείδια κρύβουν μαργαριτάρια και κατά επέκταση , οι λέξεις είναι (μτφρκά) τα μαργαριτάρια μας. Όντως έτσι το κατάλαβα κιεγώ. Όμως για να δεις τι έχει μέσα το μαργαριτάρι, πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να δεις. 
Πως όμως θα ανοίξει μια λέξη; μέσα στην λέξη βρίσκεται το "μαργαριτάρι". Ποιό όμως είναι το 'μέσα ' της λέξης; Το μέσα της λέξης, είναι το περιεχόμενο στην έννοια της. Πως το βρίσκουμε αυτό το περιεχόμενο; Η λέξη δομείται από γράμματα. Άρα, το περιεχόμενο πρέπει να το ψάξουμε στα γράμματα. Μα, η γλωσσολογία, δεν δέχεται τα γράμματα να έχουν έννοιες. Τότε τι είναι τα γράμματα; Η γλωσσολογία δεν έχει δώσει απάντηση για το τι είναι γράμμα. Άρα έχουμε το δικαίωμα να κάνουμε τις παρατηρήσεις μας και τις υποθέσεις μας και τα πειράματα μας για να βρούμε τι τέλος πάντων είναι αυτά τα γράμματα που έκτισαν και κτίζουν πολιτισμούς. Η γλωσσολογία, με το θεώρημα της περί του αυθαιρέτου του Σημείου, έθεσε τροχοπέδη στην περαιτέρω έρευνα, πράγμα που είναι αντιεπιστημονικό, αφού η επιστήμη είναι μια αέναη έρευνα, που πολλές φορές αναιρεί υπάρχοντα θεωρήματα.
Θα πει κάποιος ότι η γλωσσολογία μας οδηγεί στην ρίζα της λέξης. Μέχρις εκεί. Τα ερωτήματα όμως υπάρχουν: πως δομείται η ρίζα; Την βλέπουμε την ρίζα ότι δομείται από γράμματα. Όπως και να πάρουμε το θέμα, τα μικρότερα κομμάτια που φαίνονται σε μια λέξη, είναι τα γράμματα. Τα δε γράμματα από μόνα τους έχουν τις δικές τους έννοιες, και το ψάξιμο στο "βάθος" του oyster συνεχίζεται. Συνεχίζεται στην έννοια του γράμματος. Το κάθε γράμμα έχει σημασία, η οποία σχετίζεται νοητικά με το αίτιο που σαν σχήμα συμβολίζει (το γράμμα είναι σύμβολο και συμβολίζει μια φυσική αναλλοίωτη κατάσταση) . Αν εξηγήσουμε τον τρόπο που το κάθε γράμμα ανάγεται σε σύμβολο φυσικής αναλλοίωτης κατάστασης, θα μας πάρει χρόνο...αν χρειαστεί θα το κάνουμε... Το κάθε γράμμα έχει μια αρχική έννοια η οποία έχει τις 'αποχρώσεις' της ( οι 'αποχρώσεις' των εννοιών φαίνονται καθαρά στα λεξικά όπου για μια λέξη δίνονται πολλές αλλά συναφείς ερμηνείες) . Αυτές οι διαφορετικές ερμηνίες ξεκινούν από τις διάφορες 'αποχρώσεις' των γραμμάτων. Η έννοιες λοιπόν των γραμάτων δεν είναι "μονολιθικές". Αυτό συμβαίνει και σε άλλες γλώσσες. Να πούμε ότι οι έννοιες των γραμμάτων είναι οι ίδιες για το ίδιο γράμμα σε όλες τις γλώσσες. Το γράμμα Λ στα ελληνικά και το γράμμα L στα αγγλικά έχουν την ίδια έννοια....την έννοια του Υγρού-νερό... Θα μου πείτε, μα γιατί τότε οι Άγγλοι δεν γράφουν greeklish και να εννοούν όσα μια λέξη αποδίδει στα ελληνικά; Η απάντηση είναι ότι σε διάφορες γλώσσες,( παρά το ότι τα γράμματα έχουν όμοιες έννοιες όπως και σε άλλη γλώσσα ), χρησιμοποιούνται με τον ιδιόρυθμο νοητικό τρόπο του χρήστη λαού, και αυτή η νοοτροπία (άλλη γλώσσα δομείται όταν τα γράμματα συντίθενται με διαφορετική σειρά και με διαφορετική προφορά για να δομηθεί η λέξη) δόμησης των λέξεων, δημιουργεί και την "άλλη" γλώσσα. Παραδείγματα όπου όμοιας σημασίας γράμμα, βρίσκεται σε λέξεις οι οποίες λέξεις περιέχουν την κοινή έννοια του γράμματος και στις δυο γλώσσες: land, loose, lake, love, laggon, lashes, lack,lard, low, leaf, leak, letter ...λόγος, ήλιος, Όλυμπος, λίπος, λαρδί, λάδι, λάσπη , λοιμός, λάθα, λόφος,λύω, όχλος, λύχνος, λωτός κλπ..όλες αυτέ οι λέξεις που παράθεσα και που ανήκουν σε διαφορετικές γλώσσες, περιέχουν σαν βασικό τους χαρακτηριστικό γράμμα/σύμβολο , το Λ, L που και στις δυο γλώσσες σημαίνουν το υγρό στοιχείο (νερό).


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> ψυλά πάνω πάνω στην σελίδα μας γράφει words are our oysters. Δεν ξέρω με ποια ακριβώς σημασία γράφτηκε, ίσως επειδή τα στρείδια κρύβουν μαργαριτάρια και κατά επέκταση , οι λέξεις είναι (μτφρκά) τα μαργαριτάρια μας. Όντως έτσι το κατάλαβα κιεγώ. Όμως για να δεις τι έχει μέσα το μαργαριτάρι, πρέπει να το ανοίξεις και να δεις.



Μια γρήγορη διευκρίνιση: Η φράση εκεί ψηλά είναι λογοπαίγνιο (αρχικά ήταν «The word is my oyster») βασισμένο στο σεξπιρικό «the world’s mine oyster» (απλουστευμένο, «the world is my oyster») από τις _Εύθυμες κυράδες του Γουίντζορ _(2:2), δηλαδή «ο κόσμος είναι το στρείδι μου», που σημαίνει ότι ο κόσμος προσφέρει πολλές ευκαιρίες να κάνεις την τύχη σου (βλέπε μαργαριτάρια). Για μας εδώ οι _λέξεις_ είναι αυτές οι ευκαιρίες. (Και κυνηγάμε ... όλα τα μαργαριτάρια.)


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 17, 2010)

Φίλε Θεόδωρε, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Έχουν διαφορά στη σημασία οι λέξεις "οικία" και "σπίτι" και, αν έχουν, σε τι οφείλεται αυτή η διαφορά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2010)

Επειδή, Θεόδωρε, αναλώνεις χρόνο και φαιά ουσία στη θεωρία σου, θέλω να καταθέσω μερικές απλές σκέψεις, με τις οποίες πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνούσαν όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, και πες μου με ποιες απ’ αυτές διαφωνείς. Τις αριθμώ:


Ο άνθρωπος άρχισε να μιλάει πολύ πριν αρχίσει να γράφει.
Όταν μιλάμε, μεταχειριζόμαστε λέξεις, οι οποίες σχηματίζονται από φθόγγους. Τα γράμματα είναι τα γραπτά σημάδια που παριστάνουν τους φθόγγους. (Πρώτη σελίδα της Νεοελληνικής Γραμματικής)
Τα γράμματα ήρθαν αργά στη ζωή του ανθρώπου, πολύ αργότερα από τις λέξεις και τους φθόγγους.
Όταν μπήκαν τα γράμματα στη ζωή του ανθρώπου, ο άνθρωπος επικοινωνούσε ήδη με τους συνανθρώπους του με λέξεις. Για όλα τα άτομα μιας ομάδας με κοινό σύστημα επικοινωνίας (κοινή γλώσσα) κάθε λέξη είχε την ίδια σημασία ή σημασίες.
Οι φθόγγοι από τους οποίους σχηματίζονται οι λέξεις δεν μπορούν να δημιουργήσουν σύστημα σημασιοδότησης, γιατί τι να σου κάνουν οι 20-30 φθόγγοι που έχει μια γλώσσα. Και τα ζώα ακόμα (πολύ περισσότερο οι πρόγονοί μας) έχουν βασικές έννοιες (κοντά–μακριά, κρύο–ζέστη, φίλος–εχθρός, μαλακό–σκληρό κ.λπ.) περισσότερες από τους φθόγγους.
Εδώ παρουσιάζονται με δυο λόγια κάποιες από τις θεωρίες για τη δημιουργία των γλωσσών, με τα προβλήματα της καθεμιάς. Εμένα μου άρεσε η bowwow, τουλάχιστον για τη δημιουργία των πρώτων (ηχοποίητων) λέξεων, έτσι που μου την εξηγούσε κάποτε ο φίλος μου ο Γιώργος: Βγαίναν οι δύο σοφοί άνθρωποι (Homini sapienti) για κυνήγι και ξαφνικά έλεγε ο ένας στον άλλο «Ααα!», χαμηλόφωνα, με γουρλωμένα μάτια και δείχνοντας κάτι. Αυτό σήμαινε «Προσοχή, σμιλόδους στα 200 μέτρα!». Ο άλλος τον κοίταζε με απορία, οπότε ο πρώτος έλεγε πάλι: «Ααα!», με περισσότερη ένταση και ελαφρώς πιο στριγκή φωνή και τα μάτια καρφωμένα στα δέκα μέτρα, που σήμαινε «Σμιλόδους ακριβώς από πίσω σου, σου λέω!». Ο άλλος ο κακόμοιρος, θες που δεν είχε συνηθίσει τις νέες μεθόδους επικοινωνίας, θες που ήταν λίγο αργόστροφος, δεν ανταποκρινόταν εγκαίρως στις προειδοποιήσεις του άλλου «σοφού» και… τάιζε τον σμιλόδοντα. Οπότε ο πρώτος έλεγε: «Ααα!», μακρόσυρτο, θλιμμένο, με μάτια χαμηλωμένα, με την έννοια τού «Πάει, κρίμα, τον έφαγε!».
Σε αυτό το αστείο παράδειγμα επικοινωνίας έχουμε φθόγγους (έστω, έναν φθόγγο), χρωματισμό της φωνής (επιτονισμό), γλώσσα του σώματος, δηλαδή τα βασικά συστατικά της προφορικής επικοινωνίας. Κανένα γράμμα.
Όταν πολλοί σοφοί άνθρωποι είχαν πέσει θύματα άγριων ζώων, αντιλήφθηκαν ότι δεν γίνεται δουλειά με έναν φθόγγο και προχώρησαν σε πιο σύνθετες μεθόδους επικοινωνίας. Όχι, δεν αναπτύσσω τώρα καμιά θεωρία, αλλά όσο κι αν θέλουμε να δούμε ότι το «λ» είναι υγρό, είναι υποτιμητικό να εξισώνουμε την ευελιξία της άρθρωσής μας με την ευελιξία της σκέψης μας. Οι φθόγγοι είναι ελάχιστοι, οι σημασίες άπειρες.
Η γραφή και τα γράμματα εμφανίστηκαν όταν οι άνθρωποι είχαν πλήρη συστήματα επικοινωνίας, γλώσσες με λέξεις με σημασίες. Τα γράμματα ήταν μια σύμβαση — σύμβαση διαφορετική σε κάθε γλωσσική ομάδα. Στα δικά μας, ας πούμε, το γράμμα Α ήταν, λένε, η αναπαράσταση της κεφαλής ενός βοδιού, που για τους βορειοσημίτες από τους οποίους το πήραμε δήλωνε έναν γλωττιδικό ήχο. Εμείς δεν είχαμε αυτόν τον ήχο, ήχο συμφώνου, και κρατήσαμε το σύμβολο για το φωνήεν [α]. Στη γλώσσα μας, όταν γράψαμε το πρώτο Α, όπως το γράψαμε, είχαμε ήδη πολλές λέξεις με τον φθόγγο «α». Οι λέξεις είχαν σημασίες, ο φθόγγος «α» δεν είχε καμιά σημασία και το γράμμα Α επίσης καμία σημασία. (Εκτός όταν γινόταν σύμβολο αρίθμησης.)
«Τότε τι είναι τα γράμματα; Η γλωσσολογία δεν έχει δώσει απάντηση για το τι είναι γράμμα.» Έγραψες αυτό το πράγμα πιο πάνω, Θεόδωρε. Μα πώς το λες αυτό; Πολύ εύκολα ακυρώνεις το λόγο σου με τέτοια τσιτάτα. Τα γράμματα είναι μια σύμβαση, πράγμα που φαίνεται από τις τεράστιες διαφορές που έχουν τα γράμματα της μιας ομάδας από τα γράμματα της άλλης.
Το ότι υπάρχουν αναπάντητα ερωτήματα ως προς τη δημιουργία των γλωσσών δεν σημαίνει ότι μπορούμε να καταφύγουμε σε θεωρίες - αποκυήματα των πιο αχαλίνωτων δυνάμεων της φαντασίας μας. Δεν μπορούμε, π.χ., να πούμε ότι έκανε ένα αμπρακαντάμπρα ο Θεός ή κάποιος εξωγήινος και άρχισαν να μιλάνε γλώσσες οι άνθρωποι. Καλύτερα να μην έχουμε καμιά θεωρία παρά να έχουμε μια αστήρικτη και παράλογη μπούρδα για θεωρία.
Επανάληψη: Άλλο οι φθόγγοι, άλλο τα γράμματα. Σημασίες έχουν οι λέξεις, όχι οι φθόγγοι ή τα γράμματα. Υπήρχαν πολλές λέξεις και ακόμα περισσότερες σημασίες πολύ πριν σοφιστούμε τα γράμματα για να γράφουμε τις λέξεις.
Αν έχεις κάποια θεωρία που μπορεί να ξεκινήσει από το παραπάνω, έχει καλώς. Αν δεν στηρίζεται στα παραπάνω (12), τότε ανήκει στα αποκυήματα της φαντασίας (11). Και θα σε συμβούλευα φιλικά, φιλικότατα, να μη χάνεις τον καιρό σου με τέτοια αβάσιμα πράγματα. Όλο και με κάποιο πιο χρήσιμο διάβασμα θα μπορούσες να γεμίσεις την ώρα σου. Μπορούμε, αν θέλεις, να προτείνουμε κάποια καλά βιβλία για τη γλώσσα, βιβλία που μπορεί να μη δίνουν απαντήσεις σε όλα τα ερωτήματα, όπως άλλωστε αναπάντητα ερωτήματα έχουν όλες οι επιστήμες, αλλά ανήκουν στα βιβλία που ερευνούν σε σωστή κατεύθυνση και που για τα πράγματα που ξέρουμε με σιγουριά δεν λένε παραμύθια.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 17, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Φίλε Θεόδωρε, να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Έχουν διαφορά στη σημασία οι λέξεις "οικία" και "σπίτι" και, αν έχουν, σε τι οφείλεται αυτή η διαφορά;


Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική μου ετυμολόγηση, από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων:
Το γράμμα Ο ορίζει περιορισμό . περι+ορίζω = κλύω γύρω γύρω.
Το γράμμα Ι δηλώνει 'πλήθος'.
Το γράμμα Κ δηλώνει δημιουργημένο χώρο.
ΟΙΚ= ο χώρος όπου όλοι περιορίζονται.
Σπίτι: προέρχεται από το μεσ. οσπίτιο που προέρχεται από το λατινικό Hospes. To λατινικό προέρχεται από το ελληνικό οσ που σημαίνει περιορίζω (περιέχω) . Pes=έξοδος.
Άρα hospes = εκεί όπου περιορίζομαι και εξέρχομαι (μπενωβγαίνω). Στα λατινικά hospes είναι ο ξένος, δηλαδή εκείνος που δεν μένει σε ένα μέρος μονίμως. Μπένει (hos) κάπου (πιχι στην χώρα ή στο σπίτι) αλά θα φύγει, θα βγεί (pes). To h στο hos είναι η δασεία που έδειχνε το βραχύφωνο ο.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 17, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική μου ετυμολόγηση, από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων:
> Το γράμμα Ο ορίζει περιορισμό . περι+ορίζω = κλύω γύρω γύρω.
> Το γράμμα Ι δηλώνει 'πλήθος'.
> Το γράμμα Κ δηλώνει δημιουργημένο χώρο.
> ...



Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι ένας άνθρωπος που λέει "οικία" αναφέρεται σε έναν "δημιουργημένο τόπο εγκλεισμού" ή όποιος λέει "σπίτι" αναφέρεται σε έναν τόπο εγκλεισμού που τυγχάνει να έχει έξοδο; Δηλαδή "οικία" ή "σπίτι" για σένα σημαίνουν "φυλακή", με τη διαφορά ότι το δεύτερο έχει τουλάχιστον έξοδο;


----------



## Philip (Feb 17, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Σύμφωνα με την προσωπική μου ετυμολόγηση, από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων:
> Το γράμμα Ο ορίζει περιορισμό . περι+ορίζω = κλύω γύρω γύρω.
> Το γράμμα Ι δηλώνει 'πλήθος'.
> Το γράμμα Κ δηλώνει δημιουργημένο χώρο.
> ΟΙΚ= ο χώρος όπου όλοι περιορίζονται.



Αν είναι προσωπική ετυμολόγηση, δεν είναι ούτε θεωρία, αλλά απλή προτίμηση (όπως το τσάι με ή χωρίς γάλα και ζάχαρη), και επ'αυτού δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμιά συζήτηση. 

Ως προς τη ρίζα ΟΙΚ-, σε ποιο σημείο της ιστορίας της ελληνικής αναφερόμαστε; Στα (πολύ) αρχαία η ρίζα ήταν Fοικ- (θα μου πεις ότι με την εξαφάνιση του F εξαφανίστηκε και μέρος της σημασίας;), που είναι συγγενής του (παλαιού) λατινικού veic-us (vicus στην κλασικη λατινική), που σήμαινε περιοχή μιας πόλης, οδός, και έχει παράγωγα στα αγγλικά όπως vicinity, στα γαλλικά όπως voisin (γείτονας).


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Επειδή, Θεόδωρε, αναλώνεις χρόνο και φαιά ουσία στη θεωρία σου, θέλω να καταθέσω μερικές απλές σκέψεις, με τις οποίες πιστεύω ότι θα συμφωνούσαν όλα τα μέλη του φόρουμ, και πες μου με ποιες απ’ αυτές διαφωνείς. Τις αριθμώ:
> 
> 
> Ο άνθρωπος άρχισε να μιλάει πολύ πριν αρχίσει να γράφει.
> ...


Τα όσα γράφεις είναι το γνωστό αβάσιμο παραμύθι του τίποτε. Τίποτε από τα παραπάνω ποτέ δεν αποδείχθηκαν με καμιά μέθοδο. Όλα όσα ξέρουμε είναι μόνο υποθέσεις. Το πότε μίλησε και έγραψε ο άνθρωπος, κανείς μέχρι τώρα δεν το ξέρει, ούτε αποδείχτηκε. Όσο για τι λένε οι γραμματικές, είναι υποθέσεις αυτών που τις σκαρφίστηκαν. Απλά, τα επαναλαμβάνουμε γιατί μας τα δίδαξαν. Τα θεωρούμε σωστά γιατί έτσι τα βρήκαμε, ιστορικά.
Το να λέμε ότι ο άνθρωπος πρώτα μίλησε και ύστερα έγραψε, ποιος το αποδεικνύει; Οι υποθέσεις εμπεδώθηκαν και έγιναν "αλήθειες". Το λέει αυτός που είπε ότι ο άνθρωπος προήλθε από τον πίθηκο. Και αν δεν είναι έτσι; Πότε βρέθηκε ο "χαμένος κρίκος" του homo erectus με τον homo Sapiens; 
Γιατί τα γράμματα σαν σχήματα να μην είναι σύμβολα εννοιακά; 
Αφού οι έννοιες είναι συμβατές, τότε γιατί έχουμε ομόηχες λέξεις με διαφορετικές έννοιες;
Γιατί το Ο να σημαίνει μιαν οντότητα, εν πράγμα (εν-ικό) και όταν κοντά του γράψουμε το σύμβολο του πλήθους (ι) σαν ΟΙ , η έννοια να μεταφέρεται από τον ενικό αριθμό στον αριθμό του πλήθους (ι); 
Γιατί οι Θεοί κρατούσαν τα σύμβολά τους; Η Αθηνά κρατούσε την γλάυκα για να δείχνει την σοφία της ή έφερε πανοπλία για να δείχνει ότι πολεμούσε. Η Άρτεμις έφερε τόξο και βέλη επειδή κυνηγούσε. Ο Ήφαιστος κρατούσε σφυρί και αμόνι επειδή με αυτά δούλευε. Ο Ερμής που ήταν αγγελιαφόρος τι κρατούσε σαν σύμβολο για να δείχνει ότι δουλειά του ήταν να μιλάει; Κρατούσε το κηρύκειο που ήταν τα σύμβολα Ι στην βάση, το Ο από πάνω και το V από πάνω. Αυτά τα τρία συμβολα είναι τα σύμβολα /σχήματα από τα οποία σχηματίζονται όλα τα γράμματα του αλφαβήτου (στα κεφαλαία. Η μικρογραφή έκανε την εμφάνηση της τον 7ο μ.Χ. αιώνα). Γράψε όλα τα γράμματα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου για να δεις ότι γράφονται με μόνο αυτά τα τρία σύμβολα.
*Γιατί μέχρι τον 4ο αιώνα π.Χ. η γραφή γραφόταν μόνο με κεφαλαία γράμματα και χωρίς κενά, δηλαδή δεν υπήρχαν οι λέξεις; *Απλά, επειδή οι χρήστες της γραφής έβγαζαν τις έννοιες από τα *ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ*. Ξέρεις ότι όλα τα όσα γράφτηκαν στην αρχαιότητα γράφτηκαν με κεφαλαία γράμματα; Βρήκες καμιά επιγραφή χωρισμένη σε λέξεις; Επειδή γνώριζαν τις σημασίες των γραμμάτων, ξεχώριζαν που να σταματήσουν, ομιλούσαν χωρίζοντας τις έννοιες και όχι τις λέξεις και οι έννοιες "έβγαιναν "από τα γράμματα. Ούτε τόνοι υπήρχαν. Αυτά δεν σας βάζουν σε υποψίες; Επειδή βρέθηκε κάποιος Ferdinand de Saussure που είπε ότι οι λέξεις είναι σχήματα ασυνάρτητα, και δεν έχουν σχέση με τις σημασίες τους, έπρεπε να τον πιστέψουμε;
Καλά να τον πιστέψουν οι ξένοι! Εμείς που έχουμε τόσες επιγραφές και όλες με κεφαλαία χωρίς χωρισμούς σε λέξεις, δεν διερωτηθήκαμε για ποιες λέξεις μιλάει ο Σωσσύρ; Η όλη φιλοσοφία της θεωρίας του συμβατού του Σημείου, στηρίζεται στην ύπαρξη των ανύπαρκτων λέξεων. Αυτό δεν μας προβληματίζει; 
Ο κ.Γ.Μπαμπινιώτης σε ομιλία του στο Αιγινίτειο νοσοκομείο στις 15 Δεκ. 2007 για τον τρόπο που αντιλαμβάνονται οι άνθρωποι την σχέση νόηση και γλώσσα, υποστηρίζει όσα και ο Σωσσύρ, λέγοντας ότι "η λέξη έχει δυο πλευρές, μιαν εσωτερική και μιαν εξωτερική. Η εσωτερική είναι όσα έχουμε στο μυαλό (έννοια, σημασία) και εξωτερική όσα φαίνονται (μορφή, ήχος, αντικείμενα) κλπ. κλπ. 
Και η μεγάλη ερώτηση: για ποια λέξη και ποια μορφή μιλάτε κύριοι, όταν τότε που η γλώσσα μεγαλουργούσε σε έννοιες που ακόμα διδάσκονται σε όλη την υφήλιο, δεν υπήρχαν λέξεις σε μορφές, *παρά μόνο γράμματα αχώριστα σε σειρές εννοιακές;* Λέτε οι σοφοί εκείνοι νόες να μην ήξεραν τι έκαναν, και έξυπνοι είμαστε εμείς;
Άστε φίλοι μου τα τετριμμένα που μας ήλθαν έξωθεν. Ακούστε τον Κοραή που είπε..."για να βρούμε τις αληθινές σημασίες των λέξεων πρέπει να τις φέρουμε κοντά στον λύχνο της Σοφίας". Και εγώ τονίζω ότι σοφία ήταν τότε. Εμείς, από τα αλεξανδρινά χρόνια και εντεύθεν, το μόνο που κάνουμε είναι "σκοτώνουμε" την γλώσσα. 
Για να βρούμε την αλήθεια πρέπει να δουλέψουμε και υπάρχει ο τρόπος.

ΦΙΛΙΚΑΚΑΙΜΕΣΕΒΑΣΜΟ


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Δηλαδή θες να πεις ότι ένας άνθρωπος που λέει "οικία" αναφέρεται σε έναν "δημιουργημένο τόπο εγκλεισμού" ή όποιος λέει "σπίτι" αναφέρεται σε έναν τόπο εγκλεισμού που τυγχάνει να έχει έξοδο; Δηλαδή "οικία" ή "σπίτι" για σένα σημαίνουν "φυλακή", με τη διαφορά ότι το δεύτερο έχει τουλάχιστον έξοδο;


Όλα τα σπίτια έχουν έξοδο (εννοείται) Στην λέξη σπίτι από το hospes ανάφερα την έξοδο επιδή αναγράφεται στην λέξη με το pes και αυτό, για να τονιστεί η μη παραμονή σε μονιμότητα. 
Και η φυλακή έχει πόρτα όπως και ο οίκος και το σπίτι. Εδώ είναι έννοιες που συντελούν στην κατανόηση καταστάσεων και πρέπει να υπάρχει η ανάλογη αντίληψη.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

Philip said:


> Αν είναι προσωπική ετυμολόγηση, δεν είναι ούτε θεωρία, αλλά απλή προτίμηση (όπως το τσάι με ή χωρίς γάλα και ζάχαρη), και επ'αυτού δεν μπορεί να γίνει καμιά συζήτηση.
> 
> Ως προς τη ρίζα ΟΙΚ-, σε ποιο σημείο της ιστορίας της ελληνικής αναφερόμαστε; Στα (πολύ) αρχαία η ρίζα ήταν Fοικ- (θα μου πεις ότι με την εξαφάνιση του F εξαφανίστηκε και μέρος της σημασίας;), που είναι συγγενής του (παλαιού) λατινικού veic-us (vicus στην κλασικη λατινική), που σήμαινε περιοχή μιας πόλης, οδός, και έχει παράγωγα στα αγγλικά όπως vicinity, στα γαλλικά όπως voisin (γείτονας).


 Καλά, όταν συζητάμε μια λέξη από ένα λεξικό, ψάχνουμε για θεωρία που το καλύπτει; 
Για τα γραφόμενα μου, ναι υπάρχει εργασία που καταλήγει σε θεώρημα με επιστημονκό τρόπο αποδεδειγμένο, ότι τα γράμματα έχουν έννοιες και όι λέξεις δομούνται από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους.
Όλες οι λέξεις που εξηγώ στηρίζονται σε αυτό το θεώρημα.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 18, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Όλα τα σπίτια έχουν έξοδο (εννοείται) Στην λέξη σπίτι από το hospes ανάφερα την έξοδο επιδή αναγράφεται στην λέξη με το pes και αυτό, για να τονιστεί η μη παραμονή σε μονιμότητα.
> Και η φυλακή έχει πόρτα όπως και ο οίκος και το σπίτι. Εδώ είναι έννοιες που συντελούν στην κατανόηση καταστάσεων και πρέπει να υπάρχει η ανάλογη αντίληψη.



Δεν σε έπιασα. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις;

Για σένα "σπίτι" ή "οίκος" σημαίνει απλώς "δημιουργημένος τόπος εγκλεισμού";

Ή μάλλον σημαίνει στέγαση, ύπνος, προστασία, οικογένεια, θαλπωρή κ.ο.κ;


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Εγώ πάντως ρώτησα με ποια από τα 13 σημεία διαφωνείς, Θεόδωρε. Αν διαφωνείς και με τα 13, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κανένα περιθώριο για συζήτηση.


----------



## Philip (Feb 18, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Καλά, όταν συζητάμε μια λέξη από ένα λεξικό, ψάχνουμε για θεωρία που το καλύπτει;



Γιατί όχι; Ανάλογα τι συζήτηση θέλουμε να κάνουμε. 




Theodoros said:


> Για τα γραφόμενα μου, ναι υπάρχει εργασία που καταλήγει σε θεώρημα με επιστημονκό τρόπο αποδεδειγμένο, ότι τα γράμματα έχουν έννοιες και όι λέξεις δομούνται από τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους.
> Όλες οι λέξεις που εξηγώ στηρίζονται σε αυτό το θεώρημα.



Μια παραπομπή, για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα, υπάρχει;


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Δεν σε έπιασα. Μπορείς να εξηγήσεις;
> 
> Για σένα "σπίτι" ή "οίκος" σημαίνει απλώς "δημιουργημένος τόπος εγκλεισμού";
> 
> Ή μάλλον σημαίνει στέγαση, ύπνος, προστασία, οικογένεια, θαλπωρή κ.ο.κ;


στέγαση


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ πάντως ρώτησα με ποια από τα 13 σημεία διαφωνείς, Θεόδωρε. Αν διαφωνείς και με τα 13, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχει κανένα περιθώριο για συζήτηση.


Συμφωνώ με το 2 και 13


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

Philip said:


> Γιατί όχι; Ανάλογα τι συζήτηση θέλουμε να κάνουμε.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Συμφωνώ με το ανάλογα τι θέλουμε.
Δεν υπάρχει στο διαδύκτιο παραπομπή.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Συμφωνώ με το 2 και 13



Θες να με τρελάνεις, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

```

```



nickel said:


> Θες να με τρελάνεις, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


Γιατί να σε τρελλάνω; το σκέφτηκες με τα συνεχόμενα κεφαλαία γράμματα που έγραφαν οι πρόγονοι μας και την σχέση τους με τα όσα λένε οι νεώτεροι περί γλώσσας;


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

ΒΓΑΛΤΕ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ :

Στην εκπομπή ΟΜΙΛΕΙΤΕ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ της 21-7-2007 ο κ.Γ. Μπαμπινιώτης, είπε πως η ορθογραφία έχει σχέση με την σημασία της λέξης. Βασίζει δε αυτή την θέση στο ότι, στα αρχαία χρόνια, οπότε δεν υπήρχαν δίφθογγοι και τα γράμμματα προφέρονταν όλα, το κάθε ένα είχε την προφορά του, δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα αντίληψης της λέξης αφού το γράμμα έδινε την σημασία του μέσα στην λέξη.
Είπε ο καθηγητής πως από τότε που στη γραφή και στον λόγο χρησιμοποιούνται οι δίφθογγοι, πολλές λέξεις κατέληξαν ομόηχες. Για να γίνεται αντιληπτή η έννοια τέτοιου είδους ομόηχων λέξεων, πρέπει να στρεφόμαστε στην εξέταση των γραμμάτων των διφθόγγων.
Άρα ο καθηγητής, εμμέσως πλην σαφώς δηλώνει ότι τα γράμματα έχουν έννοιες και τοιουτοτρόπως ξεφεύγει από το βασικό θεώρημα της γλωσσολογίας περί του αυθαιρέτου του Σημείου.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Θεόδωρος (και ας με διορθώσει αν κάνω λάθος) αφορά κυρίως τις απαρχές της γλώσσας, τα σύμβολα και τα ιδεογράμματα και ότι το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο έχει ρίζες ιδεογραμματικές (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι). Αν δεν απατώμαι και τα Αραμαϊκά (που σχετίζονται άμεσα με τα αρχαία Εβραϊκά), τα Αιγυπτιακά ιερογλυφικά και ίσως και τα Σανσκριτικά είχαν τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Ο μόνος χώρος στον οποίο έχουν διασωθεί κάποια τέτοια στοιχεία είναι η θρησκεία (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την αρχαία εβραϊκή γλώσσα και τα βιβλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης).

Σήμερα όμως φοβάμαι ότι μετά από χιλιάδες χρόνια έχουμε φτάσει πραγματικά να μιλάμε για το αυθαίρετο του σημείου, αφού οι αρχικές ιδέες και μορφές έχουν παραφθαρεί. Μια γρήγορη έρευνα που κάνω στο διαδίκτυο όσον αφορά τα ιδεογράμματα και τα διάφορα άπειρα παρακλάδια της λεγόμενης Ινδοευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας, μού βγάζει πράγματα και θάματα.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Θεόδωρε, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις την αντίφαση. Μου λες, στο κατεβατό του #18: «Το να λέμε ότι ο άνθρωπος πρώτα μίλησε και ύστερα έγραψε, ποιος το αποδεικνύει;» Αλλά λες επίσης ότι συμφωνείς με το 2 στις θέσεις μου: «Όταν μιλάμε, μεταχειριζόμαστε λέξεις, οι οποίες σχηματίζονται από φθόγγους. Τα γράμματα είναι τα γραπτά σημάδια που παριστάνουν τους φθόγγους». Εκτός που η φυσιολογική διαδικασία φαίνεται από όλα τα μωρά που πρώτα ακούνε και καταλαβαίνουν τι ακούνε, ύστερα μιλούν, ύστερα διαβάζουν και στο τέλος γράφουν (μια διαδικασία που ξέρει κάθε γονιός και κάθε δάσκαλος), αν τα πράγματα ήταν ανάποδα, αν πρώτα γράφαμε και μετά μιλούσαμε: (1) οι φθόγγοι θα συμβόλιζαν γράμματα και όχι τα γράμματα τους φθόγγους και (2) τι στο διάτανο θα γράφαμε που θα ήταν στο μυαλό του καθενός αλλά δεν θα είχε «επικοινωνηθεί» προφορικά; Θα παίζαμε τις κουμπάρες με ζωγραφικές;

Για την κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή χωρίς διαστήματα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις στα βιβλία και τις δηλώσεις Μπαμπινιώτη δεν τις κατάλαβες καθόλου επειδή θέλεις να τις ερμηνεύσεις με το δικό σου σύστημα.

Θα το πω τελευταία φορά επειδή δοκιμάζεις την ευγένειά μου. Αυτά που γράφεις εδώ δεν έχουν καμιά επιστημονική εγκυρότητα και έχω επιτρέψει να κουτσουλίζουν τον τόπο μήπως σε βοηθήσουμε να καταλάβεις ότι δεν αξίζουν φράγκο και να σταματήσεις να χάνεις με αυτά την ώρα σου και να απασχολείς και άλλο κόσμο. Αγκάλιασε την επιστημονική γνώση και πορεύσου με αυτή, γιατί με αυτά εδώ που γράφεις θα σε κοροϊδεύουν όπου κι αν πας. Και δυστυχώς θα έχουν και δίκιο.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Θεόδωρος (και ας με διορθώσει αν κάνω λάθος) αφορά κυρίως τις απαρχές της γλώσσας, τα σύμβολα και τα ιδεογράμματα και ότι το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο έχει ρίζες ιδεογραμματικές (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι). Αν δεν απατώμαι και τα Αραμαϊκά (που σχετίζονται άμεσα με τα αρχαία Εβραϊκά), τα Αιγυπτιακά ιερογλυφικά και ίσως και τα Σανσκριτικά είχαν τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Ο μόνος χώρος στον οποίο έχουν διασωθεί κάποια τέτοια στοιχεία είναι η θρησκεία (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την αρχαία εβραϊκή γλώσσα και τα βιβλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης).
> 
> Σήμερα όμως φοβάμαι ότι μετά από χιλιάδες χρόνια έχουμε φτάσει πραγματικά να μιλάμε για το αυθαίρετο του σημείου, αφού οι αρχικές ιδέες και μορφές έχουν παραφθαρεί. Μια γρήγορη έρευνα που κάνω στο διαδίκτυο όσον αφορά τα ιδεογράμματα και τα διάφορα άπειρα παρακλάδια της λεγόμενης Ινδοευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας, μού βγάζει πράγματα και θάματα.



Φίλε Αμβρόσιε, ο Θεόδωρος άλλο πράγμα εννοεί: ότι το ελληνικό αλφάβητο έχει κάποιου είδους θεϊκό copyright και κάθε γράμμα περιέχει ξεχωριστή σημασία και ότι μια ελληνική λέξη σημαίνει ετυμολογικά αυτό που αθροιστικά σημαίνουν ένα-ένα τα γράμματά της.

Ωστόσο, αυτό που αναφέρεις φέρνει στην επιφάνεια μερικά σημαντικά δεδομένα που πρέπει να τα σκεφτεί σοβαρά ο φίλος Θεόδωρος, καθότι αγαπά τη γλώσσα.

Είναι γνωστό από την αρχαιολογία ότι τα πρώτα είδη γραπτού λόγου συμβόλιζαν ιδέες και όχι φθόγγους.

Το σημιτικό αλφάβητο, αρχαία δείγματα του οποίου έχουμε ήδη από τον 17ο αι. π.Χ., όντως αποτελεί εξέλιξη ιδεογραμμάτων. Αυτό είναι πρόδηλο τόσο από τις ονομασίες των γραμμάτων, όσο και από τα αρχικά σχήματά τους.

Έτσι, _άλεφ_ σημαίνει "αγελάδα", _μπεθ_ "σπίτι", _γκίμελ_ "καμήλα", και για παρακάτω βλέπε την εικόνα.







Φυσικά, η εβραϊκή λέξη _αβ_ δεν σημαίνει "αγελάδα του σπιτιού", αλλά "πατέρας", και προφανώς είναι ηχομιμητική (και όχι κάποιου είδους ειρωνικό υπονοούμενο για τον πατέρα).

Και δίνω αυτό το παράδειγμα, για να καταλάβει ο φίλος Θεόδωρος ότι, παρ' ότι στο σημιτικό αλφάβητο υπάρχουν όντως σημασίες στις ονομασίες των γραμμάτων, τα σύμβολα του αλφαβήτου, όταν χρησιμοποιούνται για να φτιάξουν λέξεις, δεν φέρουν τις αρχικές σημασίες, αλλά μόνο τον ήχο από τον πρώτο φθόγγο των λέξεων που κάποτε συμβόλιζαν.

Αυτή είναι η προέλευση των συμβόλων του αλφαβήτου, και μιλάμε για προέλευση διότι η αρχαιότερη ελληνική επιγραφή με αυτά τα σύμβολα έπεται κατά χίλια περίπου έτη της αρχαιότερης σημιτικής. Οπότε λύσαμε ακόμα ένα ζήτημα όσον αφορά το ποιος έχει την πατρότητα και την πατέντα, καθώς και τι σημαίνουν τα γραπτά σύμβολα του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου.

Θα τολμήσω τώρα να μπω σε χωράφια γλωσσολογικά, αν και φυσικά οι γνώσεις μου είναι πενιχρότατες σε σχέση με αυτή τη θαυμάσια ανθρωπιστική επιστήμη.

Η σημασία μιας λέξης, φίλε Θεόδωρε, εξαρτάται αρχικά από την ετυμολογία της και τη μορφολογία της αλλά και από τη χρήση της.

Μιλήσαμε για τη λέξη "οίκος". Η ρίζα της λέξης είναι οικ- και έχουμε και την κατάληξη -ος, η οποία είναι κοινή σε ένα σωρό λέξεις.

Το γεγονός ότι ο οίκος, ο άνθρωπος, ο βόμβος, το είδος, η νήσος κ.ο.κ. τελειώνουν σε -ος δεν σημαίνει καμιά σημασιολογική συγγένεια ούτε κάποιο υπονοούμενο ότι τρόπον τινά αυτές περιέχουν ένα κοινό μήνυμα. Πρόκειται απλώς για ένα μορφολογικό χαρακτηριστικό που έχουν πολλά ουσιαστικά της ελληνικής γλώσσας.

Σκέψου επίσης, Θεόδωρε, ότι, αν αντί για "νήσο" πούμε σήμερα "νησί", η αλλαγή της μορφολογίας δεν σημαίνει εν προκειμένω καμία διαφοροποίηση στη σημασία. Το ότι έγιναν αλλαγές μερικών γραμμάτων στην κατάληξη δεν αλλάζει τίποτα στο νόημα εν προκειμένω. Ίσως η μόνη διαφορά είναι ότι η "νήσος" ακούγεται κάπως απαρχαιωμένη.

Μήπως επίσης το γεγονός ότι στις διάφορες πτώσεις έχουμε διαφορετική κατάληξη (νήσου, νησιού) σημαίνει διαφορά στη σημασία; Όχι φυσικά. Απλώς αποτελεί ένα εγγενές μορφολογικό βοήθημα της ελληνικής γλώσσας που βοηθά στον σχηματισμό της δομής της φράσης. (Αντίθετα από άλλες γλώσσες όπου τα ουσιαστικά (και άλλα μέρη του λόγου) δεν διαφοροποιούνται μορφολογικά σε πτώσεις αλλά, για να δημιουργηθεί το νόημα της φράσης, ρόλο παίζει η _θέση _τους μέσα στην πρόταση.)

Τέτοιες διαφορές στην προφορά και την ορθογραφία υπήρχαν και στα αρχαία Ελληνικά. Μπορείς να θυμηθείς την Αντιγόνη, λόγου χάρη, που έλεγε "Έρως ανίκατε μάχαν" και όχι "Έρως ανίκητε μάχην", σύμφωνα με το φαινόμενο της δωρικής διαλέκτου.

Μήπως άλλαζε κάτι στη σημασία επειδή αντί για το -η- υπήρχε το -α-; Φυσικά και όχι.

Με αυτό και πολλά άλλα παραδείγματα που θα μπορούσαν να χρησιμοποιηθούν, και με πολύ πιο εύστοχο τρόπο αν το έκανε ένας ειδικός και όχι εγώ, μπορεί να καταδειχθεί ότι η σημασία των λέξεων δεν εξαρτάται από τους φθόγγους ή τα γράμματα ένα-ένα. Οι σημασιολογικές μονάδες είναι μεγαλύτερες: είναι η ρίζα, το πρόθημα και το επίθημα.

Και πέρα από αυτά, τη σημασία της λέξης την καθορίζει τελικά η χρήση. Η χρήση μπορεί να αλλάξει τη μορφή της αλλά να διατηρήσει τη σημασία της. (νήσος -> νησί)

'Η μπορεί να διατηρήσει τη μορφή της και να αλλάξει τη σημασία της (παιδεύω: εκπαιδεύω -> ταλαιπωρώ).


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Νομίζω ότι αυτό στο οποίο αναφέρεται ο Θεόδωρος (και ας με διορθώσει αν κάνω λάθος) αφορά κυρίως τις απαρχές της γλώσσας, τα σύμβολα και τα ιδεογράμματα και ότι το Ελληνικό αλφάβητο έχει ρίζες ιδεογραμματικές (αν μπορούμε να το πούμε έτσι). Αν δεν απατώμαι και τα Αραμαϊκά (που σχετίζονται άμεσα με τα αρχαία Εβραϊκά), τα Αιγυπτιακά ιερογλυφικά και ίσως και τα Σανσκριτικά είχαν τέτοιο χαρακτήρα. Ο μόνος χώρος στον οποίο έχουν διασωθεί κάποια τέτοια στοιχεία είναι η θρησκεία (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την αρχαία εβραϊκή γλώσσα και τα βιβλία της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης).
> 
> *Σήμερα όμως φοβάμαι ότι μετά από χιλιάδες χρόνια έχουμε φτάσει πραγματικά να μιλάμε για το αυθαίρετο του σημείου, αφού οι αρχικές ιδέες και μορφές έχουν παραφθαρεί.* Μια γρήγορη έρευνα που κάνω στο διαδίκτυο όσον αφορά τα ιδεογράμματα και τα διάφορα άπειρα παρακλάδια της λεγόμενης Ινδοευρωπαϊκής οικογένειας, μού βγάζει πράγματα και θάματα.



Πράγματι, πρέπει να πέρασαν χιλιάδες χρόνια από τότε που οι αρχικές ιδέες δεν ήσαν φθαρμένες.
Η δική μου προσπάθεια είναι να «πάω» πίσω σε εκείνα τα χρόνια, με όχημα τις λέξεις και τα γράμματα τους και να βρω τα αίτια προέλευσης των γραμμάτων και τις ΑΡΧΙΚΕΣ τους έννοιες, διότι τα γράμματα δεν γίνεται να πλάσθησαν από μόνα τους και οι λέξεις να δομήθηκαν από μόνες τους. 
Αν η γλωσσολογία, με κάποιο τρόπο (επανασύνθεση) σφηνώθηκε στα βάθη των χιλιετιών και άγγιξε τις κοινές ρίζες των λέξεων «της ινδοερωπαϊκής» οικογένειας, γιατί να μην μπορούμε να βρούμε τα αίτια δημιουργίας των γραμμάτων και μάλιστα με την ίδια μέθοδο;
Τις αρχικές ιδέες και μορφές των λέξεων, που όπως γράφεις έχουν παραφθαρεί, ας τις αναβιώσουμε και φρεσκάρουμε στα μυαλά μας. Είμαι σίγουρος πως από αυτή την εμπειρία θα μάθουμε πολλά που ήξεραν οι τότε πρόγονοί μας.

ΜΗΔΕΝ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΟΥΔΕΝΟΣ.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Θεόδωρε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλα αυτά χάνονται τόσο πολύ μέσα στα βάθη των αιώνων που είναι δύσκολο να πούμε τι είναι αλήθεια και τι ψέματα, άσε που πολλοί ερμηνεύουν τις λέξεις εντελώς αυθαίρετα. Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει αλήθεια μέσα σε όλα αυτά. Ας πάρουμε το παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο φίλος Τσιάλας για το αμπ στα Εβραϊκά (Άλεφ-Μπεθ) και την επισήμανση ότι δεν σημαίνει η αγελάδα (ή το βόδι) του σπιτιού, αλλά πατέρας. Όντως έτσι είναι από μία σκοπιά. Αλλά μερικοί το βλέπουν και αλλιώς: άλεφ σημαίνει βόδι και δύναμη, αλλά και τον επικεφαλής (το άλεφ είναι η κεφαλή και το πρώτο γράμμα του αλφαβήτου). Μπεθ είναι ο οίκος. Άρα άλεφ+μπετ (στα Εβραϊκά από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) είναι η δύναμη του σπιτού, ο επικεφαλής του σπιτιού, ο κύριος του σπιτιού, δηλ. ο πατέρας. Αυτό είναι ένα είδος συμβολικής σκέψης, το οποίο σε εμάς μπορεί να φαντάζει περίεργο (παρόλο που ανάλογες συμβάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα και σήμερα, π.χ. στην οδική σήμανση), αλλά που τόσες χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν μπορεί να ήταν πολύ κοινό και διαδεδομένο. Γενικά, όλα αυτά έχουν πολύ ψωμί και πιστεύω ότι για να μπορέσουμε να τα δεχτούμε ή να τα απορρίψουμε θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί πολύ γερή έρευνα.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θεόδωρε, δεν είναι τόσο δύσκολο να καταλάβεις την αντίφαση. Μου λες, στο κατεβατό του #18: «Το να λέμε ότι ο άνθρωπος πρώτα μίλησε και ύστερα έγραψε, ποιος το αποδεικνύει;» Αλλά λες επίσης ότι συμφωνείς με το 2 στις θέσεις μου: «Όταν μιλάμε, μεταχειριζόμαστε λέξεις, οι οποίες σχηματίζονται από φθόγγους. Τα γράμματα είναι τα γραπτά σημάδια που παριστάνουν τους φθόγγους». Εκτός που η φυσιολογική διαδικασία φαίνεται από όλα τα μωρά που πρώτα ακούνε και καταλαβαίνουν τι ακούνε, ύστερα μιλούν, ύστερα διαβάζουν και στο τέλος γράφουν (μια διαδικασία που ξέρει κάθε γονιός και κάθε δάσκαλος), αν τα πράγματα ήταν ανάποδα, αν πρώτα γράφαμε και μετά μιλούσαμε: (1) οι φθόγγοι θα συμβόλιζαν γράμματα και όχι τα γράμματα τους φθόγγους και (2) τι στο διάτανο θα γράφαμε που θα ήταν στο μυαλό του καθενός αλλά δεν θα είχε «επικοινωνηθεί» προφορικά; Θα παίζαμε τις κουμπάρες με ζωγραφικές;
> 
> Για την κεφαλαιογράμματη γραφή χωρίς διαστήματα υπάρχουν εξηγήσεις στα βιβλία και τις δηλώσεις Μπαμπινιώτη δεν τις κατάλαβες καθόλου επειδή θέλεις να τις ερμηνεύσεις με το δικό σου σύστημα.
> 
> Θα το πω τελευταία φορά επειδή δοκιμάζεις την ευγένειά μου. Αυτά που γράφεις εδώ δεν έχουν καμιά επιστημονική εγκυρότητα και έχω επιτρέψει να κουτσουλίζουν τον τόπο μήπως σε βοηθήσουμε να καταλάβεις ότι δεν αξίζουν φράγκο και να σταματήσεις να χάνεις με αυτά την ώρα σου και να απασχολείς και άλλο κόσμο. Αγκάλιασε την επιστημονική γνώση και πορεύσου με αυτή, γιατί με αυτά εδώ που γράφεις θα σε κοροϊδεύουν όπου κι αν πας. Και δυστυχώς θα έχουν και δίκιο.



Δεν με κατάλαβες.
Θα τα πω πιο απλά για να με καταλάβεις.
Οι άνθρωποι (νοουμένου ότι προήλθαν από τον πίθηκο) πρώτα μίλησαν. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι αντιστοίχιζαν τον περιβάλλοντα αυτούς κόσμο με ήχους.
Όταν έγιναν εξυπνότεροι αποφάσισαν να κάνουν σχήματα με τα οποία να δηλώνουν επίσης τον περιβάλλοντα αυτούς χώρο. Αυτό σημαίνει πως αντιστοίχιζαν τον περιβάλλοντα αυτούς χώρο με σχήματα ( αυτά που σήμερα ονομάζουμε γράμματα. Τα γράμματα μπορεί να συμβόλιζαν είτε πολλές έννοιες, είτε μια έννοια ). Τα σχήματα τα χρησιμοποιούσαν για να μεταδίδουν έννοιες όταν ο γράψας ήταν απών.
Οι άνθρωποι κάποτε έγιναν εξυπνότεροι και θέλησαν να δημιουργήσουν μια πιο αποδοτική γραφή και ομιλία από την προηγούμενη. Ίσως να χρησιμοποίησαν πολλές και διάφορες γραφές και τρόπους ομιλίας. Αν ονομάσουμε την γραφή και την προφορική εκφορά της, ''τρόπο επικοινωνίας'' , λέω ότι άλλους τρόπους τους δανείστηκαν και άλλους τους δημιούργησαν μόνοι τους. Αυτό τα έκαναν βασισμένοι πάντα στις γνώσεις που ήχαν.
Τώρα έρχομαι στο προκείμενο: Αυτό το αλφάβητο και ο τρόπος που εκφέρεται και για το οποίο ερίζουμε, εννοώ πως δεν είναι το αρχικό, αρχικό, που δημιουργήθηκε. Όταν το δημιούργησαν, ήδη μιλούσαν και έγραφαν. Αυτό γίνεται αντιληπτό από τις γνώσεις που είχαν και οι οποίες δηλώνονται από τον έξυπνο τρόπο που έκαμαν το περί ου ο λόγος αλφάβητο (το παρών αλφάβητο). 
*Αυτό που λέω, είναι πως, για την κατασκευή του αλφαβήτου που τώρα χρησιμοποιούμε, πρώτα δημιούργησαν τα γράμματα του και για κάθε γράμμα έδιναν ένα φθόγγο από εκείνους που ήδη χρησιμοποιούσαν.* Έτσι, δημιούργησαν τα γράμματα και μαζί την εκφορά τους. Δεν συζητώ τους προηγούμενους τρόπους γραφής και ομιλίας. Συζητώ την σημερινή γραφή και ομιλία (πρότιστα την γραφή) την οποία προσπαθώ να αντιληφθώ *τον τρόπο δημιουργίας της *και κάνω υποθέσεις, παρατηρήσεις και πειράματα. Γνωρίζω πως ο χρόνος αλλάζει καταλήξεις και προφορά και πως αναλλίωτη μένει η ρίζα. Αυτά τα ξέρουμε. Εγώ συζητώ για αυτό που δεν ξέρουμε, δηλαδή την προέλευση της μορφής των γραμμάτων και την σχέση τους με την έννοια της λέξης που δομούν. Τα όσα μου αναφέρετε, τα γνωρίζω και ευχαριστώ που δεν εξαντλείται η υπομονή σας. 
Δεν συζητώ ότι το μωρό πρώτα ακούει ύστερα μιλά και ύστερα γράφει,,,γνωστά αυτά.
Το θέμα είναι ο τρόπος γένεσης του σημερινού αλφαβήτου και οι έννοιες των γραμμάτων του.
Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, ξεχάσαμε (τα είχαν ξεχάσει και οι αρχαίοι ημών πρόγονοι) τον τρόπο γένεσης και τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων, και φτάσαμε να θεωρούμε την δόμηση τους και τις έννοιες τους αυθαίρετες. Αν συνεχίσουμε με αυτές τις γνώσεις για το αλφάβητο, δεν θα πάθουμε και τίποτε. Απλά δεν θα ξέρουμε κάποια αλήθεια, που όντως τώρα αγνοούμε, διότι δεν είναι δυνατό τα σχήματα των γραμμάτων και ο τρόπος που δομούνται από αυτά οι λέξεις είναι δημιουργίες του κανενός. ΜΗΔΕΝ ΕΚ ΤΟΥ ΠΟΥΔΕΝΟΣ. Αν θα μάθουμε την αλήθεια δεν βλάπτει κανένα, ίσως μας βοηθήσει για κάτι άλλο.
Μου λες να διαβάσω βιβλία. Διάβασα βιβλία. Αν μείνουμε σε αυτά που ήδη γράφονται στα βιβλία, απλά κάνουμε ανακύκλωση γνώσης, τόποτε καινούργιο. Αυτά που ήδη γράφονται δεν με ικανοποιούν και γιαυτό ψάχνομαι για κάτι άλλο. Με αυτό τον τρόπο προχωρεί η ανθρωπότητα. Μόνο η Γλωσσολογία έμεινε στάσιμη στον 19ο αιώνα με το θεώρημα περί του αυθαιρέτου. Εγώ λέω πως τα πράγματα είναι διαφορετικά. Αν αυτό ενοχλεί, αν δεν δέχεστε άλλη άποψη από την δική σας ή από αυτήν που γράφουν όλα τα βιβλία, ευχαρίστως αποχωρώ.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου Θεόδωρε. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όλα αυτά χάνονται τόσο πολύ μέσα στα βάθη των αιώνων που είναι δύσκολο να πούμε τι είναι αλήθεια και τι ψέματα, άσε που πολλοί ερμηνεύουν τις λέξεις εντελώς αυθαίρετα. Όμως αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχει αλήθεια μέσα σε όλα αυτά. Ας πάρουμε το παράδειγμα που έδωσε ο φίλος Τσιάλας για το αμπ στα Εβραϊκά (Άλεφ-Μπεθ) και την επισήμανση ότι δεν σημαίνει η αγελάδα (ή το βόδι) του σπιτιού, αλλά πατέρας. Όντως έτσι είναι από μία σκοπιά. Αλλά μερικοί το βλέπουν και αλλιώς: άλεφ σημαίνει βόδι και δύναμη, αλλά και τον επικεφαλής (το άλεφ είναι η κεφαλή και το πρώτο γράμμα του αλφαβήτου). Μπεθ είναι ο οίκος. Άρα άλεφ+μπετ (στα Εβραϊκά από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά) είναι η δύναμη του σπιτού, ο επικεφαλής του σπιτιού, ο κύριος του σπιτιού, δηλ. ο πατέρας. Αυτό είναι ένα είδος συμβολικής σκέψης, το οποίο σε εμάς μπορεί να φαντάζει περίεργο (παρόλο που ανάλογες συμβάσεις χρησιμοποιούνται ακόμα και σήμερα, π.χ. στην οδική σήμανση), αλλά που τόσες χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν μπορεί να ήταν πολύ κοινό και διαδεδομένο. Γενικά, όλα αυτά έχουν πολύ ψωμί και πιστεύω ότι για να μπορέσουμε να τα δεχτούμε ή να τα απορρίψουμε θα πρέπει να έχει προηγηθεί πολύ γερή έρευνα.



Όταν κάποιος λέει ότι η λέξη _αβ_ σημαίνει «βόδι (αγελάδα) σπιτιού» επειδή τα γραπτά σύμβολα από την οποία σχηματίζεται σήμαιναν αυτό τον καιρό που χρησίμευαν ως ιδεογράμματα, ξεχνάει μερικά θεμελιώδη πράγματα.

Η προέλευση της λέξης _αβ_ είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από το πώς έτυχε να τη δηλώσουν γραπτώς οι Εβραίοι. Σύμφωνα με το _A Comprehensive Etymological Dictionary of the Hebrew Language for Readers of English_ του Ernest Klein (University of Haifa, 1987), σελ. 1, η ρίζα της λέξης _αβ_ απαντά στις συγγενείς γλώσσες Ουγκαριτικά, Ακκαδικά και Αραβικά σημαίνοντας επίσης «πατέρας». Αυτό αποδεικνύει πολύ απλά το αυτονόητο, ότι η βασική στο ανθρώπινο λεξιλόγιο λέξη που σημαίνει στις σημιτικές γλώσσες τον «πατέρα» προϋπήρχε του φοινικικού αλφαβήτου και γραφόταν με διαφόρους τρόπους ανάλογα με την περιοχή και την εποχή. Και εφόσον η χρήση της λέξης _αβ_ προηγείται χρονικά των γραπτών συμβόλων της και είναι ανεξάρτητη από αυτά, είναι αβάσιμο να στηρίζει κανείς τη θεμελιώδη σημασία της στα μεταγενέστερα και τοπικής χρήσης σύμβολα. Ουσιαστικά, αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που είπε πολύ εύστοχα ο Nickel, ότι η προφορική χρήση προηγείται της γραπτής.

Για την προέλευση του _αβ_ θεωρείται ότι αποτελεί «ονοματοποιητική λέξη που μιμείται τους ασυνάρτητους ήχους ενός βρέφους».—Helmer Ringgren, _Theological Dictionary of the Old Testament,_ Eerdmans, 1974, τόμ. 1, σελ. 1.

Το παιχνίδι, λοιπόν, με την υποτιθέμενη σημασιολογική αξία των μεμονωμένων συμβόλων των φθόγγων είναι αβάσιμο. Η μεθοδολογία της «ερμηνείας» των συμβόλων των φθόγγων που εφαρμόζεται είναι αρκετά γενικόλογη και ελαστική, ώστε σε κάθε περίπτωση να κόβεται και να ράβεται κατά το δοκούν και να δίνει εκλογικευμένα πορίσματα. Η ερμηνεία και η ταξινόμηση των αμέτρητων χιλιάδων λέξεων και σκέψεων του ανθρώπινου νου με βάση απλώς και μόνο 22 ή 24 σύμβολα είναι τόσο αφελής όσο η αντίστοιχη ταξινόμηση των δισεκατομμυρίων ανθρώπινων προσωπικοτήτων σε 12 ζώδια.

Να με συγχωράτε άμα γκάζωσα λίγο…


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Η προέλευση της λέξης _αβ_ είναι εντελώς ανεξάρτητη από το πώς έτυχε να τη δηλώσουν γραπτώς οι Εβραίοι. Σύμφωνα με το _A Comprehensive Etymological Dictionary of the Hebrew Language for Readers of English_ του Ernest Klein (University of Haifa, 1987), σελ. 1, η ρίζα της λέξης _αβ_ απαντά στις συγγενείς γλώσσες Ουγκαριτικά, Ακκαδικά και Αραβικά σημαίνοντας επίσης «πατέρας».



Συγγνώμη Τσιάλα, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να πει τίποτα παραπάνω από το ότι τα Ουγκαριτικά, τα Ακκαδικά, τα Αραβικά και τα Εβραϊκά είναι συγγενικές γλώσσες (σημιτικές). Μιλάμε για πολύ ρευστά και φευγαλέα στοιχεία που αναθεωρούνται διαρκώς. Άσε που δεν ξέρουμε πότε ήρθε η μια και πότε η άλλη.

Και δεν συμφωνώ με την εικασία ότι η προφορική γλώσσα ήρθε πιο πριν από τη γραπτή. Για να μπορέσουμε να δούμε τι ήρθε πότε, πώς και γιατί θα πρέπει να πάμε πριν από τη Βαβέλ. Και αυτό δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται, εκτός κι αν γίνει καμιά μεγάλη ανακάλυψη που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω.


----------



## nickel (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Και δεν συμφωνώ με την εικασία ότι η προφορική γλώσσα ήρθε πιο πριν από τη γραπτή. Για να μπορέσουμε να δούμε τι ήρθε πότε, πώς και γιατί θα πρέπει να πάμε πριν από τη Βαβέλ. Και αυτό δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται, εκτός κι αν γίνει καμιά μεγάλη ανακάλυψη που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω.



Δεν συμφωνείς με την εικασία (δηλ. θα μπορούσες να συμφωνήσεις με την αντίστροφη σειρά, ότι πρώτα έγραψε λέξεις ο άνθρωπος ή τις βρήκε γραμμένες και αργότερα άρχισε να τις ψελλίζει — και τις έγραψε ο ίδιος ή του τις υπαγόρευσαν ή τις βρήκε γραμμένες;) ή με τη βεβαιότητα με την οποία καταθέτουμε αυτή την εικασία; Που δεν είναι εικασία βασισμένη μόνο στο πώς βλέπουμε την ανάπτυξη των παιδιών. Το λέμε και με βάση άλλα ευρήματα, όπως τα όποια απομεινάρια από γραπτά κείμενα και την εξέλιξη στη στοματική κοιλότητα του ανθρώπου που μας κάνει να υπολογίζουμε πότε πέρασε ο άνθρωπος από το ζωικό βρυχηθμό στην άρθρωση λέξεων. Άρα γίνονται βάσιμες υποθέσεις στηριγμένες σε πάμπολλα στοιχεία και υπάρχει συμφωνία των επιστημόνων σ' αυτά. Το λέμε με τη βεβαιότητα που λέμε ότι ο άνθρωπος περπάτησε στα τέσσερα πριν περπατήσει στα δύο — όχι μόνο επειδή βλέπουμε τι κάνει το μωρό αλλά επειδή μελετήθηκαν και σκελετοί. Το αντίστροφο ανήκει περισσότερο στο χώρο της φαντασίας — δεν ξέρω αν ανήκει καν στο χώρο της παραεπιστήμης, εκτός αν έχεις να με παραπέμψεις κάπου.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 18, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Συγγνώμη Τσιάλα, αλλά αυτό δεν μπορεί να πει τίποτα παραπάνω από το ότι τα Ουγκαριτικά, τα Ακκαδικά, τα Αραβικά και τα Εβραϊκά είναι συγγενικές γλώσσες (σημιτικές). Μιλάμε για πολύ ρευστά και φευγαλέα στοιχεία που αναθεωρούνται διαρκώς. Άσε που δεν ξέρουμε πότε ήρθε η μια και πότε η άλλη.
> 
> Και δεν συμφωνώ με την εικασία ότι η προφορική γλώσσα ήρθε πιο πριν από τη γραπτή. Για να μπορέσουμε να δούμε τι ήρθε πότε, πώς και γιατί θα πρέπει να πάμε πριν από τη Βαβέλ. Και αυτό δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται, εκτός κι αν γίνει καμιά μεγάλη ανακάλυψη που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω.



Για το ότι τα φοινικικά γράμματα (που χρησιμοποίησαν αργότερα οι Εβραίοι και οι Έλληνες) προέρχονται από ιδεογράμματα νομίζω ότι αρκεί αυτό:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proto-Canaanite_alphabet


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 18, 2010)

nickel said:


> Το λέμε και με βάση άλλα ευρήματα, όπως τα όποια απομεινάρια από γραπτά κείμενα *και την εξέλιξη στη στοματική κοιλότητα του ανθρώπου που μας κάνει να υπολογίζουμε πότε πέρασε ο άνθρωπος από το ζωικό βρυχηθμό στην άρθρωση λέξεων.*



Χα, σε τσάκωσα! Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάπως έτσι θα το υποστήριζες. Εγώ όμως πάλι πιστεύω ότι μας έφεραν εξωγήινοι εδώ, οπότε...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Για το ότι τα φοινικικά γράμματα (που χρησιμοποίησαν αργότερα οι Εβραίοι και οι Έλληνες) προέρχονται από ιδεογράμματα νομίζω ότι αρκεί αυτό:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proto-Canaanite_alphabet



Ίσως, δεν ξέρω για να είμαι ειλικρινής, δεν έχω ειδικευτεί στο αντικείμενο και δεν ξέρω πόσο ασφαλή είναι όλα αυτά που λέμε. Προσωπικά, τα έχω δεχτεί με βάση την εσωτερική βεβαιότητα ότι αυτή είναι η αλήθεια που ίσως κάποια στιγμή να αποδειχτεί κι από την επιστήμη. Πάντως όσον αφορά τα αλφάβητα διαβάζω εδώ:

_"The origins of the Ugarit cuneiform script is not known but can be assumed that it was derived out of the same Pictographic script used to write Hebrew, just as the Sumerian cuneiform evolved out of a pictographic script. *This theory adds to the evidence that the Semitic/Hebrew script is older than previously thought.* "_


----------



## nickel (Feb 19, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Χα, σε τσάκωσα! Ήμουν βέβαιος ότι κάπως έτσι θα το υποστήριζες. Εγώ όμως πάλι πιστεύω ότι μας έφεραν εξωγήινοι εδώ, οπότε...


Μπα, δεν με τσάκωσες, σε πρόλαβα, έγραψα «και τις έγραψε ο ίδιος ή του τις υπαγόρευσαν ή τις βρήκε γραμμένες», οπότε έχει σημασία να γνωρίζουμε πότε μας έφεραν και με ποιες αποσκευές. Λέει ο Θεόδωρος ότι τα γράμματα έχουν σημασίες, αλλά ποιος τις έδωσε τις σημασίες: ο άνθρωπος, κάποιος προηγμένος εξωγήινος πολιτισμός ή ο Ανώτερος Νους; Ενυπάρχουν στο γονίδιο των γραμμάτων, μήπως; Καλό είναι να τοποθετούμαστε από νωρίς απέναντι σ' αυτά τα πράγματα για να γνωρίζουμε όλοι τις συντεταγμένες της συζήτησης.


----------



## Philip (Feb 19, 2010)

Επιστρέφω για μια στιγμή με μια μικρή απορία. Αν ο άνθρωπος πρώτα έγραφε και μετά έμαθε να μιλάει, πώς εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν γλώσσες που μιλιούνται εδώ και δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό, αλλά μόνο πολύ πρόσφατα απέκτησαν γραπτή μορφή, ή που ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχουνε; Από το Summer Institute of Linguists και από αλλού στέλνουν ιεραποστόλους που μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα, της δίνουν γραπτή μορφή και μεταφράζουν την ΚΔ. Αυτοί οι "πρωτόγονοι" προφανώς τα έχουν κάνει όλα ανάποδα...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

nickel said:


> Μπα, δεν με τσάκωσες, σε πρόλαβα, έγραψα «και τις έγραψε ο ίδιος ή του τις υπαγόρευσαν ή τις βρήκε γραμμένες», οπότε έχει σημασία να γνωρίζουμε πότε μας έφεραν και με ποιες αποσκευές. Λέει ο Θεόδωρος ότι τα γράμματα έχουν σημασίες, αλλά ποιος τις έδωσε τις σημασίες: ο άνθρωπος, κάποιος προηγμένος εξωγήινος πολιτισμός ή ο Ανώτερος Νους;



Όταν μιλάς για σημασίες των γραμμάτων αυτομάτως δεν μπορείς να υποστηρίζεις τη θεωρία του άναρθρου Νεάντερνταλ. Ας κρατήσουμε προς το παρόν τον Συμπαντικό Νού. 



Philip said:


> Επιστρέφω για μια στιγμή με μια μικρή απορία. Αν ο άνθρωπος πρώτα έγραφε και μετά έμαθε να μιλάει, πώς εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι υπάρχουν γλώσσες που μιλιούνται εδώ και δεν ξέρω πόσο καιρό, αλλά μόνο πολύ πρόσφατα απέκτησαν γραπτή μορφή, ή που ακόμα και σήμερα δεν έχουνε; Από το Summer Institute of Linguists και από αλλού στέλνουν ιεραποστόλους που μαθαίνουν τη γλώσσα, της δίνουν γραπτή μορφή και μεταφράζουν την ΚΔ. Αυτοί οι "πρωτόγονοι" προφανώς τα έχουν κάνει όλα ανάποδα...



Δεν είναι ανάγκη Philip να έχει ξεκινήσει πρώτα το ένα και μετά το άλλο. Και το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν φυλές χωρίς γραπτό αλφάβητο, δεν σημαίνει απαραιτήτως ότι ο άνθρωπος άρχισε πρώτα να μιλάει και μετά να γράφει. Αλλά ακόμα κι αν έγινε έτσι, αυτό ουσιαστικά δεν αλλάζει κάτι όσον αφορά τη σημασία του γράμματος ή του ήχου που _είναι_ αυτό το γράμμα. Μιλάμε δηλαδή για αλφάβητα και γλώσσες όπου δεν υπάρχει η κλασική σχέση υποκατάστασης πάνω στην οποία βασίζονται τα σημειωτικά συστήματα. Ας θυμηθούμε μόνο το φαινόμενο της συναισθησίας, όπου σε μερικές περιπτώσεις με το άκουσμα ενός ήχου υπάρχει αυτομάτως αντίληψη σχήματος και χρώματος.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2010)

Συγγνώμη για την άσχετη παρέμβαση, αλλά θυμάμαι από σχετική έρευνά μου για παλιότερη μετάφραση ότι η συναισθησία είναι νευρολογική διαταραχή. Πώς ακριβώς σχετίζεται με το αλφάβητο;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 19, 2010)

Έχουμε περάσει στη μεταφυσική της γλώσσας και του λόγου. Και πέραν του ότι ούτε οι ίδιοι οι νευρολόγοι ξέρουν τι είναι, η συναισθησία δεν χαρακτηρίζεται ως "διαταραχή (disorder)".


----------



## Palavra (Feb 19, 2010)

Οκ, προφανώς συζητάτε σε άλλη βάση, οπότε ας μην ξανανοίξουμε τη συζήτηση για το τι είναι επιστήμη και τι δεν είναι. Τα δικά μου ευρήματα από τότε πάντως φυσικά και την κατέτασσαν στις διαταραχές.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

Tsialas υπενθυμιζει οτι η αρχαιολογια απεδειξε οτι τα πρωτα ειδη γραπτου λογου συμβολιζαν ιδεες και φερνει σαν παραδειγμα την λεξη Amb που σημαινει τον πατερα και προερχεται συμβολικα απο τις εννοιες αγελαδα και σπιτι. Θελω να τονισω πως αυτος ηταν και ΕΙΝΑΙ ο τροπος αποδοσης εννοιων απο τα γραμματα. Δηλαδη, τα γραμματα εχουν τις εννοιες τους και οι εννοιες των γραμματων, μεταφορικα σημαινουν κατι συναφες. Το συναφες που σημαινουν ειναι η εννοια της λεξης που δομουν και η οποια εννοια, δεν ξεφευγει απο τα ορια της αρχικης σημασιας των γραμματων της. Αυτος ειναι και ο λογος που, με μονο 22-24-26 γραμματα, εχουμε χιλιαδες νοηματα/λεξεις.
Ο Abrose ονομασε τον τροπο αποδοσης των εννοιων ''συμβολικη σκεψη'' , και οντως ετσι ειναι. Πρεπει να αντιληφθουμε οτι η συμβολικη σκεψη , συμβολιζει τι ; Συμβολιζει τις πραγματικες αρχικες εννοιες των γραμματων, οπως και στην περιπτωση αλεφ+μπεθ = ο δυνατος του σπιτιου=ο πατερας. Εδω θα φερω ενα παραδειγμα που μου ηλθε στο μυαλο, και θα αντιληφθειτε γιατι το αναφερω: Στην τοπικη γλωσσα της Βολιβιας, η εννοια ''δημοκρατια '' αποδιδεται με τις λεξεις LAS TATA. TATA ειναι ο πατερας και LAS ο κοσμος, ο λαος. Απο αυτες τις δυο λεξεις και με συμβολικη σκεψη βγαινει η εννοια '' ο λαος ειναι ο πατερας '' δηλαδη, ο λαος ειναι ο δυνατος, ο λαος κανει κουμαντο, ο λαος κρατει, ο δημος κρατει, ΔΗΜΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ. Βλεπουμε οτι ο συμβολικος τροπος αποδοσης εννοιων ηταν γνωστος σε λαους στην αλλη μερια της γης προτου οι δυο μεριες "συναντηθουν". 
Σημερα, ολες οι εννοιες των λεξεων που χρησιμοποιουμε, ειναι συμβολικη αποδοση των εννοιων των γραμματων τους. Εχουμε σαν παραδειγματα ολες τις λεξεις.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

Αμροσιος αναφερει πως υπαρχουν φυλες που δεν γραφουν. Η γνωμη μου ειναι πως καποτε εγραφαν και καποτε απολεσαν την γνωση της γραφης. Στην Αμερικη, οι ντοπιοι μιλουσαν και δεν εγραφαν. Το 1972, πολλες φυλες των Ινδιανων, που δεν εγραφαν τις δικες τους γλωσσες, τις εγραψαν χρησιμοποιοντας τα γραμματα της γλωσσας που εμαθαν προσφατα της ισπανικης. Δηλαδη , τους ηχους της δικης τους γλωσσας τους εγραψαν με τα ισπανικα γραμματα. Το ιδιο συνεβει και με γλωσσες λαων της Αφρικης, της Αυστραλιας κλπ. Αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι αυτοι οι λαοι δεν ειχαν γραμματα για την γλωσσα τους. Ειχαν και τα ξεχασαν. Παραδειγμα, ενα αρχαιο χρυσο μενταγιο, που βρισκεται σε μουσειο στο Περου (νομιζω) , και το οποιο εχει αναγλυφα ευδιακριτα τρια γραμματα.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

Tsialas αναφερεται στην ερμηνεια που δινει ο Ernest Klein- university of Haifa,1987, για την εννοια αβ (αμπ καθοσο το δικο μας βητα προφεροταν μπ ) που σημαινει ''πατερας '' σε προφοινικικες γλωσσες, συγγενεις της φοινικικης αλλα παλαιοτερες. Εγω υποψιαζομαι (σε αντιθεση με τον Ernest Klein) οτι αβ προερχεται απο την κοινη μητερα γλωσσα (Βαβελ;!) και σημαινει Α ( ο δημιουργος των παντων ) Β ( κινηση ) δηλαδη αυτος που με την ενεργεια δημιουργει (κινηση ειναι ενεργεια). Εννοουσαν μεν αυτο που σημερα αντιλαμβανομαστε σαν θεο αλλα με την ιδια σημασια, συμβολικα, ονομαζαν τον κυριο του σπιτιου, της οικογενειας, τον ΠΑΤΕΡΑ. Εξ ου και τον θεο Πατερα τον λεμε (απο την αρχικη εννοια των γραμματων ΑΒ).
Οι λεξεις αλεφ και μπεθ, αν δεν προ'υ'πηρχαν των φοινικικων, μαλλον δεν θα στιριζουν την εννοια πατερας
με το σκεπτικο ( η δυναμη του σπιτιου ) .


----------



## Palavra (Feb 20, 2010)

Εγώ πάλι να ρωτήσω τον φίλτατο Θεόδωρο: για κάποιον που τόση μεγάλη σημασία δίνει στα γράμματα στη γλώσσα, για ποιο λόγο δε δίνει καμία σημασία στο πώς γράφει τα μηνύματά του και έχουν τόσες ανορθογραφίες; Δε θα έπρεπε κι αυτό να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 20, 2010)

Εκτός θέματος (γι' αυτό και τα γκρίζο χρωματάκι) να ευχηθώ στο Θεόδωρο μακροημέρευση με την ευκαιρία της ονομαστικής του εορτής. :)

Εντός θέματος, θα τον παρακαλούσα να μας έδινε τον πλήρη κατάλογο για τις σημασίες που έχουν τα γράμματα (τα ελληνικά και τα λατινικά, π.χ. για ξεκίνημα) κατά τη θεωρία του, ώστε να μπορούμε και εμείς να προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα τις απόψεις του.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι να ρωτήσω τον φίλτατο Θεόδωρο: για κάποιον που τόση μεγάλη σημασία δίνει στα γράμματα στη γλώσσα, για ποιο λόγο δε δίνει καμία σημασία στο πώς γράφει τα μηνύματά του και έχουν τόσες ανορθογραφίες; Δε θα έπρεπε κι αυτό να παίζει κάποιο ρόλο;


Παραπεμπω στο # 8 και προσθετω ....για οσους τα γραμματα δεν εχουν εννοιες (μιλαμε για τα φωνηεντα) , γιατι κοπτονται για την ορθογραφια; 
Η παρατηρηση σου ειναι σωστη .....φαινεται ειμαι δυσλεκτικος...δυσλεξια ειναι να γνωριζεις κατι και να μην μορεις να το βγαλεις με σωστο τροπο προς τα εξω. Πολλες φορες σαν γραφω μια λεξη, βλεπω πως την γραφω λαθος και λεω ''θα επιστρεψω να την διορθωσω''..και δεν επιστρεφω..απολογουμαι.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εκτός θέματος (γι' αυτό και τα γκρίζο χρωματάκι) να ευχηθώ στο Θεόδωρο μακροημέρευση με την ευκαιρία της ονομαστικής του εορτής. :)
> 
> Εντός θέματος, θα τον παρακαλούσα να μας έδινε τον πλήρη κατάλογο για τις σημασίες που έχουν τα γράμματα (τα ελληνικά και τα λατινικά, π.χ. για ξεκίνημα) κατά τη θεωρία του, ώστε να μπορούμε και εμείς να προσπαθήσουμε να κατανοήσουμε καλύτερα τις απόψεις του.


Ευχαριστω για τις ευχες και ανταποδιδω με αγαπη.
Αν δωθουν σημασιες των γραμματων διχως καποιες προεξηγησεις για τον τροπο που τα ταδε σχηματα εχουν την ταδε εννοια, θα θεωρουνται αυθαιρεσιες. 
Ενας καλος τροπος για να παρει καποιος μια αντιληψη για την εννοια ενος γραμματος, να γραψει πολλες λεξεις που περιεχουν τον ιδιο συμφωνο (τα συμφωνα αποδιδουν τις εννοιες,,και τα φωνηεντα δηλωνουν την συμπεριφορα των εννοιων ) και να προσπαθησει να εντοπισει ομοιοτητες στις εννοιες των λεξεων. Πιχι βαινω, βολη, βλημα, βαλλω, βαρος, ολβος, οβελος, οβολος, ηβη, Εβρος, βους, βαση. Σε ολες τις λεξεις εντοπιζουμε την εννοια ''κινηση''. Αυτη η εννοια απορρεει απο το συμφωνο β . Γιατι το συμφωνο β αποδιδει την εννοια κινηση; Γιατι το ταδε γραμμα αποδιδει την ταδε εννοια; Υπαρχει λογικη εξηγηση;


----------



## crystal (Feb 20, 2010)

Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πώς γίνεται ένας λαός να ξεχάσει να γράφει; Πώς γίνεται μια δεξιότητα τόσο σημαντική, που αμέσως μόλις την αποκτήσουν οι κοινωνίες τής δίνουν θεμελιώδη ρόλο, να ξεχαστεί; 
Ποιες είναι οι εικασίες σας; Κάποια φυσική καταστροφή που εξαφάνισε _όλους _τους εγγράμματους _όλων _των λαών που ισχυρίζεστε πως κατείχαν παλιά τη γραφή; Ίσως κάποια εξέγερση των αναλφάβητων εκείνης της εποχής εναντίον της ιντελιγκέντσιας, από την οποία δεν γλίτωσε _κανένας _ τους κι από _κανέναν _λαό; Κι αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, αυτό θάφτηκε τόσο βαθιά στην ιστορία που δεν έχουμε σήμερα καμιά ιστορική απόδειξη;
Από απλή περιέργεια, έχετε ερευνήσει καθόλου την ιστορία των λαών που ''είχαν τη γραφή και την έχασαν''; Έχετε εντοπίσει συγκεκριμένες ιστορικές περιόδους στις οποίες υποψιάζεστε πως διαδραματίστηκε η αλλαγή;


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

crystal said:


> Συγγνώμη, μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσετε πώς γίνεται ένας λαός να ξεχάσει να γράφει; Πώς γίνεται μια δεξιότητα τόσο σημαντική, που αμέσως μόλις την αποκτήσουν οι κοινωνίες τής δίνουν θεμελιώδη ρόλο, να ξεχαστεί;
> Ποιες είναι οι εικασίες σας; Κάποια φυσική καταστροφή που εξαφάνισε _όλους _τους εγγράμματους _όλων _των λαών που ισχυρίζεστε πως κατείχαν παλιά τη γραφή; Ίσως κάποια εξέγερση των αναλφάβητων εκείνης της εποχής εναντίον της ιντελιγκέντσιας, από την οποία δεν γλίτωσε _κανένας _ τους κι από _κανέναν _λαό; Κι αν συνέβη κάτι τέτοιο, αυτό θάφτηκε τόσο βαθιά στην ιστορία που δεν έχουμε σήμερα καμιά ιστορική απόδειξη;
> Από απλή περιέργεια, έχετε ερευνήσει καθόλου την ιστορία των λαών που ''είχαν τη γραφή και την έχασαν''; Έχετε εντοπίσει συγκεκριμένες ιστορικές περιόδους στις οποίες υποψιάζεστε πως διαδραματίστηκε η αλλαγή;


Δεν ήμουν παρών, εικασίες κάνω...ιστορικές αποδειξεις υπάρχουν πολλές. Πιχι κατά την βυζαντινή εποχή υπήρχε ,άνθηση των γραμμάτων. Με την οθωμανική κατοχή για τόσα χρόνια, πόσοι εγγράματοι απέμειναν; Ασφαλώς αν διαρκουσε περισσότερο η τουρκοκρατία και αν οι Τούρκοι ήσαν αυστηρώτεροι στην εξαφάνηση των γραμμάτων, ασφαλώς και θα εξαφανιζόταν η γνώση της γραφής. Έδω οι Τούρκοι, δεν ξέρω αν είδατε φωτογραφίες, έκοβαν γλώσσες και πολλοί ξέχασαν και να μιλούν. Με την εισβολή των Ισπανών στην Αμερική, νομίζω έγινε το ίδιο στους ντόποιους ινδιάνους. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συνέβει με αίτια φυσικές καταστροφές και αναγκαστικές μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών για πολλές γενεές.Σήμερα εαν υπάρχει ανάγκη κάποιος να εργάζεται από μικρός (ουκ ολίγα τα παραδείγματα) , τότε ξέρει να μιλά και δεν ξέρει να γράφει.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 20, 2010)

Να συμπληρώσω ότι ιστορικά και αρχαιολογικά αποδεδειγμένα , περίοδος που για κάποιο λόγο ξεχάστηκε η γραφή, είναι η ''σκοτεινοί αιώνες'' 1100 πΧ-800π.Χ.,΄'ισως ένεκα εισβολέων.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 21, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Πιχι κατά την βυζαντινή εποχή υπήρχε ,άνθηση των γραμμάτων. Με την οθωμανική κατοχή για τόσα χρόνια, πόσοι εγγράματοι απέμειναν;


Προφανώς αστειεύεστε. Αν είχαν εξαφανιστεί οι εγγράμματοι, θα είχε εξαφανιστεί και η γραμματεία εκείνης της περιόδου. Αφήστε που αν ανοίξετε και κανένα βιβλίο ιστορίας, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι αρκετοί «εγγράματοι», όπως τους αποκαλείτε, έφυγαν από τον ελλαδικό χώρο και κατέφυγαν σε άλλες χώρες.


Theodoros said:


> Ασφαλώς αν διαρκουσε περισσότερο η τουρκοκρατία και αν οι Τούρκοι ήσαν αυστηρώτεροι στην εξαφάνηση των γραμμάτων, ασφαλώς και θα εξαφανιζόταν η γνώση της γραφής.


Ναι, φυσικά. Κι εγώ αν ήμουν ξανθιά και 1.85, θα ήμουν η Ούμα Θέρμαν. 


Theodoros said:


> Έδω οι Τούρκοι, δεν ξέρω αν είδατε φωτογραφίες, έκοβαν γλώσσες και πολλοί ξέχασαν και να μιλούν.


Προφανώς επειδή δεν είχαν γλώσσα για να μιλήσουν. Λέω εγώ τώρα, με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό.
Παρεμπιπτόντως, την αποκλειστικότητα στις βαρβαρότητες δεν την έχουν οι Τούρκοι. Και οι Βυζαντινοί μια χαρά τα πήγαιναν και χωρίς τη βοήθειά τους.


Theodoros said:


> Με την εισβολή των Ισπανών στην Αμερική, νομίζω έγινε το ίδιο στους ντόποιους ινδιάνους. Το ίδιο μπορεί να συνέβει με αίτια φυσικές καταστροφές και αναγκαστικές μετακινήσεις πληθυσμών για πολλές γενεές.


Αυτό το απόσπασμα έχει τόσες αυθαίρετες εικασίες που δεν ξέρω από πού θα μπορούσε κανείς να το πρωτοπιάσει.


Theodoros said:


> Να συμπληρώσω ότι ιστορικά και αρχαιολογικά αποδεδειγμένα , περίοδος που για κάποιο λόγο ξεχάστηκε η γραφή, είναι η ''σκοτεινοί αιώνες'' 1100 πΧ-800π.Χ.,΄'ισως ένεκα εισβολέων.


Σε ποια γεωγραφική περιοχή; Από ποιους ξεχάστηκε; Ποιοι ήταν οι εισβολείς; Και πώς ξεχάστηκε η γλώσσα και μετά την ξαναθυμήθηκαν όλοι; Α, ξέχασα, κι ύστερα ήρθαν οι εξωγήινοι...


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2010)

*Μετά από συνεννόηση με τους άλλους ιδιοκτήτες του φόρουμ, ανέλαβα την πρωτοβουλία να μετακινήσω το νήμα στο φόρουμ All Play and no work, επειδή δεν θα θέλαμε να απαγορεύσουμε την κατάθεση απόψεων, αλλά θεωρούμε επιβεβλημένο να πάρουμε συλλογικά μια θέση απέναντι σε ό,τι γράφεται στον ιστότοπό μας, είτε είναι καινοφανές είτε όχι. Δεν φοβόμαστε ότι η συγκεκριμένη θεωρία, η οποία στερείται και τα ελάχιστα απαιτούμενα ψήγματα επιστημοσύνης, θα μπορούσε να παραπλανήσει ανθρώπους της γλώσσας ή να απειλήσει τις μεθόδους της επιστήμης της ετυμολογίας, οφείλουμε ωστόσο να δείξουμε όσο γίνεται πιο λακωνικά τη θέση μας απέναντι σε κάτι που γεμίζει αρκετές σελίδες του φόρουμ, για να μη δοθεί, έστω και φευγαλέα, η εντύπωση ότι τα πράγματα θα μπορούσε να είναι και έτσι. Άλλωστε, αν μπορεί να μην πειράζει πολύ η μεμονωμένη παρέκκλιση από την επιστημοσύνη που επιδιώκουμε, θα μπορούσε να αποδειχτεί καταστροφική για τον ελεύθερο χρόνο μας η εντύπωση ότι εδώ μπορεί να καταθέτει κανείς την κάθε περιθωριακή άποψη και να τρέχουμε μετά να επιχειρηματολογούμε για πράγματα που όποιος σέβεται το χρόνο του δεν γυρνά καν να τα κοιτάξει.

Ευτυχώς στην εποχή μας η επιστήμη έχει φτάσει στο σημείο να απαιτεί συγκεκριμένους τρόπους διατύπωσης και τεκμηρίωσης των θεωριών και δεν αρκεί πια απλώς η εικοτολογία μιας γενικευμένης «common sense science», που έχει αποδειχτεί ότι όχι μόνο αποτελεί χάσιμο χρόνου, αλλά κατά κανόνα οδηγεί και σε σοβαρά σφάλματα. Θα επιστρέψουμε σε σοβαρή συζήτηση της θεωρίας που αναπτύσσεται εδώ αν καταφέρει ο Θεόδωρος να τη διατυπώσει με τρόπο πειστικό, έτσι που να την κάνει αξιοπρόσεκτη και αξιομελέτητη από τους καθ’ ύλην αρμόδιους.*

Χτες ήταν η ημέρα της ονομαστικής γιορτής του Θεόδωρου και δεν θα ήθελα να φανεί σκληρό που, από σύμπτωση, αποφασίστηκε τώρα αυτή η μετακίνηση. Ο Θεόδωρος έχει χάσει πολλές ώρες για αυτή τη θεωρία του και έχει ταυτόχρονα απασχολήσει τουλάχιστον δύο άλλα φόρουμ (forums.gr και αθεΐα) με την ανάπτυξη των απόψεών του. Καλό για τον ίδιο θα είναι να το μελετήσει πιο σοβαρά. Καλό για τον ίδιο και για όλους μας θα είναι να σταματήσει να ασχολείται με αυτό κατά τρόπον αντιεπιστημονικό, γιατί απλώς θα πέφτει πάνω σε τοίχους: τοίχους του επιστημονικού αδιεξόδου της θεωρίας του, τοίχους αδιαφορίας για το «εύρημά» του. Γι’ αυτό θεωρούμε ότι του κάνουμε δώρο την καλύτερη αξιοποίηση του χρόνου του.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 21, 2010)

Στο περιοδικo Science δημοσιευτηκε οτι ομαδα ερευνητων βρηκε στην νοτειο Αφρικη πινακιδιο με εγχαρακτα γεωμετρικα σχηματα ηλικιας εδβομηντα επτα χιλιαδων χρονων, και συνεχιζει, οτι για τους ερευνητες αποδεικνυει την προωρη επικρατηση του συμβολισμου.
Στην Κεμπαρα του Ισραηλ βρεθηκε υοειδες οστουν που ανηκει σε Νεαντερταλ που εζησε πριν 130 χιλιαδες χρονια (Οι Νεαντερταλ πριν 35 χιλ. χρονια αφομιωθηκαν με τον Homosapiens). Συμφωνα με τον Christofer Stringer του μουσειου φυσικης ιστοριας του Λονδινου, αυτο σημαινει οτι ο Νεαρτεραλ μιλουσε.
Ερωτημα για την επιστημη ειναι , κατα ποσο η γραφη σχετιζεται με την γνωση του συμβολισμου.
Να σημειωθει οτι ο ανθρωπος ειναι μερος της φυσης και αντιλαμβανεται τον περιγυρο του με τα αισθητηρια του οργανα. Ολες οι γνωσεις του, μεταφερονται στο μυαλο μεσω των αισθησεων.Αιτια δε των γνωσεων, ειναι μονο εκ του φυσικου κοσμου. 
Ο πατερας της μοντερνας γλωσσολογιας Ferdinand de Saussure , δεχεται οτι , << η γνωση για τον τροπο που γραφεται και εκφερεται η λεξη, βρισκεται σαν πληροφορηση στο μυαλο>>( ειναι αυτο που ονομαστηκε Σημαινο). Αφου ολες οι γνωσεις εχουν τα αιτια τους στον φυσικο κοσμο, επεται οτι το αιτιο της γνωσης, για το πως γραφονται και λεγονται οι λεξεις, βρισκονται στον φυσικο μας κοσμο. Αυτο ο Σωσσυρ δεν το δεχεται και ουτε το εξεταζει. Αν το εξεταζε, και λαμβανε υποψη την αλληλουχια ''αιτιο-αποτελεσμα'' , θα κατεληγε στο συμπερασμα οτι η γραφη της λεξης ειναι φυσικοαιτιατη. Στην ιδια αλληλουχια εμπιπτει και η σχεση σημαινομενου και σημαινοντος. Δηλαδη, αφου το σημαινομενο ειναι αποτελεσμα του σημαινοντος, και το σημαινο ειναι φυσικοαιτιατο, επεται οτι και το σημαινομενο ειναι φυσικοαιτιατο.
Αυτα για συζητηση και μετα να παμε σε παραδειγματα που να τα αποδεικνυουν.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 22, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Προφανώς αστειεύεστε. Αν είχαν εξαφανιστεί οι εγγράμματοι, θα είχε εξαφανιστεί και η γραμματεία εκείνης της περιόδου. Αφήστε που αν ανοίξετε και κανένα βιβλίο ιστορίας, θα διαπιστώσετε ότι αρκετοί «εγγράματοι», όπως τους αποκαλείτε, έφυγαν από τον ελλαδικό χώρο και κατέφυγαν σε άλλες χώρες.
> 
> Ναι, φυσικά. Κι εγώ αν ήμουν ξανθιά και 1.85, θα ήμουν η Ούμα Θέρμαν.
> 
> ...


 Και εδώ , η επιστήμη δεν βρήκε τους λόγους που εξαφανήστηκε η γραφή στην περίοδο 1100-800 πΧ . Γεγονός είναι ότι συνέβει. Εσύ αν δεν το γνωρίζεις, πρόβλημα σου.


----------



## Tsialas (Feb 22, 2010)

Δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφτατα από το _Biblical Archeology Review_ ένα άρθρο για την προέλευση του αλβαφήτου:

http://www.bib-arch.org/bar/article.asp?PubID=BSBA&Volume=36&Issue=2&ArticleID=6


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 22, 2010)

Tsialas said:


> Δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφτατα από το _Biblical Archeology Review_ ένα άρθρο για την προέλευση του αλβαφήτου:
> 
> http://www.bib-arch.org/bar/article.asp?PubID=BSBA&Volume=36&Issue=2&ArticleID=6


Το διάβασα όλο. Η κεντρική ιδέα είναι ''the first sound of the picture is the letter''.
Απουσιάζει η εξήγηση: από τα ονόματα των γραμμάτων δομείται μια λέξη. Το νόημα της λέξης από που πηγάζει; Μήπως από τις έννοιες των εικόνων από τις οποίες προήλθαν τα γράμματα; Να μη ξεχνούμε ότι εικόνα σημαίνει αυτό που βλέπουμε και το οποίο είναι μέρος του φυσικού μας περίγυρου. Αν είναι έτσι,και έτσι φαίνεται ότι είναι, τότε , αφού οι οικόνες είναι εκ της φύσης και είναι τα αίτια δόμησης των γραμμάτων, οδηγούμαστε στο συμπέρασμα πως τα γράμματα είναι φυσικοαιτιατά και ακολούθως και τα νοήματα των λέξεων είναι φυσικοαιτιατά. Έτσι καταρρίπτεται το θεώρημα της μοντέρνας γλωσσολογίας που λέει ότι οι έννοιες των λέξεων είναι άσχετες με τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους.
Να το θέσω διαφορετικά: η έννοια κάποιων αντικειμένων, εικονίζονται, γίνονται γράμματα και καταλήγουν να δομούν την τελική έννοια της λέξης. ..Είναι μια λογική αλληλουχία της γνώσης ''αίτιο-αποτέλεσμα''..από τα αίτια που είναι τα φυσικά αντικείμενα που γίνονται εικόνες, καταλήγουμε στην έννοια της λέξης που δομείται από τα σύμβολα αυτών των αρχικών φυσικών αιτίων.
Με τον ίδιο συλλογισμό στηρίζω και την δική μου θεωρία περί γραμμάτων και εννοιών των λέξεων. 
Η διαφορά είναι , ότι στην δική μου θεωρία, τα αρχικά αίτια είναι αναλλίωτοι φυσικοί νόμοι.


----------



## nickel (Feb 22, 2010)

Έλα, Θόδωρε. Μην προσπαθείς να στριμώξεις τα πάντα σ' ένα τόσο μικρό κουτάκι. Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν οι μυριάδες λέξεις στις οποίες απαντά το φωνήεν Α με ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό στην προφορά γράμμα που βασίστηκε στο πώς ζωγράφιζαν κάποτε ένα βόδι; Αυτό που κάνεις είναι *βιασμός της λογικής*, και, αν η λογική δεν ήταν απλώς θηλυκό, αλλά ήταν γυναίκα, θα ήσουν μέσα για κακούργημα.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 22, 2010)

nickel said:


> Έλα, Θόδωρε. Μην προσπαθείς να στριμώξεις τα πάντα σ' ένα τόσο μικρό κουτάκι. Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχουν οι μυριάδες λέξεις στις οποίες απαντά το φωνήεν Α με ένα εντελώς διαφορετικό στην προφορά γράμμα που βασίστηκε στο πώς ζωγράφιζαν κάποτε ένα βόδι; Αυτό που κάνεις είναι *βιασμός της λογικής*, και, αν η λογική δεν ήταν απλώς θηλυκό, αλλά ήταν γυναίκα, θα ήσουν μέσα για κακούργημα.


Ποτε δεν ειπα οτι τα Α προηλθε απο την κεφαλη του βοδιου.
Παρα να μιλας για βιασμο της λογικης , καλυτερα να εξετασεις αν το Α δεν αλλαζει το νοημα του σε μυριαδες λεξεις. Τα συμφωνα εχουν σταθερες εννοιες, οπως και τα φωνηεντα. 
Το μονο που αλλαζει και εχει σημασια ειναι η θεση των γραμματων στην λεξη και το φωνηεν που ανεβαζει τον τονο της φωνης. 
Και η γραφη με κεφαλαια συνεχομενα; Γιατι αποφευγετε να απαντησετε παρα 'ριχνετε πετρες';
Υπηρχε σοβαρος λογος που οι προγονοι μας διαβαζαν του διφθογγους χωριστα το καθε φωνηεν. Ειναι επειδη οι εννοιες βγαινουν απο τα γραμματα της λεξης. Δωστε μια απαντηση..
Συμβουλευω λιγη υπομονη, διοτι δεν μπορω να αναφερθω σε ολα με μιας. 
Παραμεμπω να διαβασετε λιγο ''γνωστικη ψυχολογια'' για να παρετε καποια γνωση του τροπου που οι γνωσεις δημιουργουνται στο μυαλο. Ισως αντιστοιχισετε καποια δεδομενα με τον τροπο που η γνωση του φυσικου κοσμου συμβολιζεται με εικονες/σχηματα για να ανακαλει απο αυτα τις εννοιες. Αντιεπιστημονικος ειναι ο τροπος με τον οποιο η επισημη γλωσσολογια δεχτηκε 'αγογγιστα' τα περι ψυχικων αποτυποματων του Σωσσυρ και καθιερωσε το θεωρημα περι του συμβατου του σημειου. (Μεχρι σημερα κανεις δεν ξερει τι ειναι η ψυχη και καποιοι βρηκαν τα αποτυπωματα της...αν ειναι δυνατο...).
Δεν καταλαβαινω την αρνηση μερικων να ερευνησουν ξανα αυτο το θεμα, αλλα παραμενουν να πιστευουν σε αντιεπιστημονικα μη αποδειγμενα θεωρηματα.
Ο Σωσσυρ δεν εξηγει τον τροπο που το μυαλο αποκτα την πληροφορηση για τον τροπο που γραφεται και εκφερεται η λεξη. Εσας δεν σας απασχολει αυτη η παραληψη του;


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 23, 2010)

Σύμφωνα με την 'γνωστική ψυχολογία' η *μάθηση* είναι η πληροφόρηση που παίρνουμε στο μυαλό μέσω των αισθήσεων. Τα αισθανόμενα, είναι εκ του φυσικού κόσμου. Όσα έχουμε στο μυαλό και τα οποία με νοητικές διεργασίες έχουν αναχθεί σε γνώση, σε σκέψη, σε ιδέες, σε σοφία, σε βλακεία, όλα έχουν αίτια τα αρχικά ερεθίσματα που πέρνουμε από τον φυσικό μας περίγυρο. Ερεθίσματα από τον φυσικό περίγυρο μας, συνεχίζουμε να πέρνουμε και να τα διαχειριζόμαστε, μέχρι το φυσικό μας τέλος.
Καμιά πράξη του ανθρώπινου νου, είναι άσχετη με την φύση. Και η γραφή και η ομιλία, είναι προϊόνται της σχέσης του ανθρώπου με την φύση. Αυτό πρέπει να εξετασθεί από την γνωστική ψυχολογία για να φωτισθεί η γλωσσολογία.


----------



## nickel (Feb 23, 2010)

Θεόδωρε, απορίες:

1. Χρησιμοποιείς Word ή OpenOffice;
2. Χρησιμοποιείς Firefox;

Αν χρησιμοποιείς ένα από τα τρία, φρόντισε, σε παρακαλώ, να χρησιμοποιείς και ορθογραφικό διορθωτή (μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω στην απόκτηση και εγκατάσταση, αν δεν έχεις). Να γράφεις στο Firefox ή στο Word και να σου διορθώνει τα λάθη. Δεν θα σου διορθώνει λάθη όπως π.χ. _διαβάζεται_ αντί για _διαβάζετε_, αλλά θα σου κοκκινίζει το κείμενο όταν θα γράφεις π.χ. _πέρνουμε_ αντί για _παίρνουμε_!

Χωρίς παραπάνω κόπο, θα μαθαίνεις και ορθογραφία. Λίγο το 'χεις; Άσε που θα δίνει καλύτερη εικόνα το κείμενό σου.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 23, 2010)

Θα σου φανεί περίεργο, αλλά ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποίησα κανένα από τα διορθωτικά προγράμματα που ανάφερες. Από τώρα και στο εξής θα το κάνω .


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 24, 2010)

Πως ο άνθρωπος αντιλαμβάνεται μια αφηρημένη έννοια; Τα πραγματικά τα αντιλαμβάνεται μέσω των αισθήσεων του. Τα αφηρημένα; 
Η ερώτηση αυτή έχει σχέση με τις έννοιες των γραμμάτων.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 25, 2010)

Ο Μαρτιν Ρις, επικεφαλης αστρονομος της Αγγλιας, προεδρος του επιστημονικου ιδρυματος της Βασιλικης εταιριας της Βρεττανιας δηλωσε προσφατα ότι << μπορει καλλιστα να υπαρχουν πτυχες της πραγματικοτητας που βρισκονται περαν από τις δυνατοτητες των εγκεφαλων μας – όπως οι χιμπατζιδες που δεν καταλαβαινουν την κβαντικη θεωρια - >>.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2010)

Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα μας;
Θεόδωρε, θα ήθελα επίσης να σου θυμίσω να χρησιμοποιείς διορθωτή κειμένου.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Η δήλωση του βασιλικού αστρονόμου αφορούσε εξωγήινους. Πλάσματα έξω από τα μέρη μας. Τα γράμματα είναι, υποτίθεται, δικό μας δημιούργημα. Μην ισχυριστείς ότι πρόκειται για γνώση που κάποτε κατείχε ο άνθρωπος, έπειτα την ξέχασε, κατάφερες εσύ να την επανανακαλύψεις αλλά εμείς αδυνατούμε να την καταλάβουμε επειδή «βρίσκεται πέραν από τις δυνατότητες των εγκεφάλων μας — όπως οι χιμπατζήδες που δεν καταλαβαίνουν την κβαντική θεωρία». (Τώρα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι ούτε την κβαντική θεωρία είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω...)


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 25, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Και τι σχέση έχει αυτό με το θέμα μας;
> Θεόδωρε, θα ήθελα επίσης να σου θυμίσω να χρησιμοποιείς διορθωτή κειμένου.


΄΄Εχω ΄΄ενα πρ΄΄οβλημα ..με τον τονισμ΄΄ο. Πατ΄΄ω το αν΄΄αλογο πληκτρο και βγα΄΄ινει αυτ΄΄ο που βλ΄΄επετε. Δηλαδ΄΄η, αντι να βγαινει τονος πανω απο το γραμμα βγαινει διπλη γραμμουλα πανω και πισω απο το γραμμα. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει;
Αν το διορθωσω θα παω κα στον διορθωτη.
Το αρθρο αναφερεται μεν σε εξωγηινους , οτι βρισκονται ηδη αναμεσα μας, και δεν τους ''βλεπουμε'' ενεκα ελληψης καποιων δυνατοτητων στον εγκεφαλο μας. 
Αν η διανοητικη διαδρομη μας στον χρονο, ελεγχεται απο αλλα οντα και οχι απο εμας(ως φυσικη εξεληξη μας), τοτε, πρεπει να υποψιαζομαστε οτι, οι λεγομενες νεες ιδεες που ερχονται στο μυαλο καποιων συνανθρωπων μας , κατα καιρους, και συμβαλουν στην προοδο μας σε διαφορους τομεις, ισως να ειναι δοτες απο αυτα τα οντα. 
Με αυτο το σκεπτικο, ισως καποια στιγμη, μας επιτρεψουν να ανακαλυψουμε και για την γενεση της γραφης και του λογου. 
Ισως η αποκαληψη για την γραφη να ειναι αυτα που λεμε,,,γιαυτο ολοι εχουμε υποχρεωση ο,τι νεο παρουσιαζεται στην ανθρωποτητα, να τυγχανει καποιας ερευνας. Δυστυχως υπαρχει μια ταση απορριψης πριν καθε ερευνα. Ουσιαστικα δεν ξερουν τι απορριπτουν και δεν εξεταζεται αν αυτο που ισχυει ειναι με λογικο τροπο αποδεδειγμενο.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 25, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> ΄΄Εχω ΄΄ενα πρ΄΄οβλημα ..με τον τονισμ΄΄ο. Πατ΄΄ω το αν΄΄αλογο πληκτρο και βγα΄΄ινει αυτ΄΄ο που βλ΄΄επετε. Δηλαδ΄΄η, αντι να βγαινει τονος πανω απο το γραμμα βγαινει διπλη γραμμουλα πανω και πισω απο το γραμμα. Μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει;
> Αν το διορθωσω θα παω κα στον διορθωτη.


Πατάς τον τόνο (το πλήκτρο δεξιά από το L) και μετά το φωνήεν που θέλεις να τονίσεις. Εσύ προφανώς πατάς τον τόνο και μετά πατάς κενό και μετά το φωνήεν.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 25, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Αν η διανοητικη διαδρομη μας στον χρονο, ελεγχεται απο αλλα οντα και οχι απο εμας(ως φυσικη εξεληξη μας), τοτε, πρεπει να υποψιαζομαστε οτι, οι λεγομενες νεες ιδεες που ερχονται στο μυαλο καποιων συνανθρωπων μας , κατα καιρους, και συμβαλουν στην προοδο μας σε διαφορους τομεις, ισως να ειναι δοτες απο αυτα τα οντα.



Συμφωνώ.


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2010)

Palavra said:


> Πατάς τον τόνο (το πλήκτρο δεξιά από το L) και μετά το φωνήεν που θέλεις να τονίσεις. Εσύ προφανώς πατάς τον τόνο και μετά πατάς κενό και μετά το φωνήεν.


Όχι. Απλώς πατάει τον τόνο δύο φορές. Συνηθισμένο, καθότι με το πρώτο πάτημα δεν γίνεται τίποτα, οπότε δεν μπορεί κάποιος να είναι βέβαιος ότι πράγματι πάτησε τον τόνο. Και την πατάει.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> (Τώρα, η αλήθεια είναι ότι ούτε την κβαντική θεωρία είμαι σίγουρος ότι καταλαβαίνω...)


ergo, είσαι χιμπατζής (δια λογικής Θεόδωρου). Εδώ που τα λέμε, όμως, πού ξέρουμε ότι οι χιμπατζήδες δεν καταλαβαίνουν την κβαντική θεωρία; Μήπως πέφτουμε στο αμάρτημα του *ειδισμού* (speciesism);

Θεόδωρε γεια χαρά! Δεν θα ξαναπώ τα προφανή, άλλωστε τα είπαν άλλοι. Θα πω μόνο αυτό που έλεγα όταν κάναμε την ίδια ακριβώς άκαρπη συζήτηση επί 45 σελίδες σε άλλο forum: τεκμηρίωσε τους ισχυρισμούς σου, αλλιώς κράτα τους για τον εαυτό σου. Με την επανάληψη δεν θα τους κάνεις αληθινούς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 25, 2010)

Θεόδωρε, συγγνώμη, αλλά διέγραψα το προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου. Η φιλοξενία που παρέχουμε επιτρέπει ενδεχομένως τις καινοφανείς θεωρίες σου για τα γράμματα. Ξεκαθαρίσαμε άλλωστε και τη θέση μας απέναντι σ' αυτήν.

Ωστόσο, στον επαγγελματικό μας χώρο, σε θέματα μετάφρασης και ορολογίας, εκεί δεν θα ανεχτούμε καμία προχειρόλογη προσέγγιση και αστόχαστη τοποθέτηση από άτομο εκτός του χώρου. Αυτά δεν μπορούν να βρίσκουν θέση εδώ μέσα ούτε θα αρχίσουμε να επιχειρηματολογούμε χωρίς λόγο για πράγματα που είναι το καθημερινό μας ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 25, 2010)

nickel said:


> Θεόδωρε, συγγνώμη, αλλά διέγραψα το προηγούμενο μήνυμά σου. Η φιλοξενία που παρέχουμε επιτρέπει ενδεχομένως τις καινοφανείς θεωρίες σου για τα γράμματα. Ξεκαθαρίσαμε άλλωστε και τη θέση μας απέναντι σ' αυτήν.
> 
> Ωστόσο, στον επαγγελματικό μας χώρο, σε θέματα μετάφρασης και ορολογίας, εκεί δεν θα ανεχτούμε καμία προχειρόλογη προσέγγιση και αστόχαστη τοποθέτηση από άτομο εκτός του χώρου. Αυτά δεν μπορούν να βρίσκουν θέση εδώ μέσα ούτε θα αρχίσουμε να επιχειρηματολογούμε χωρίς λόγο για πράγματα που είναι το καθημερινό μας ψωμοτύρι.


Ουδέν σχόλιο.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 26, 2010)

Θα περιοριστώ στην ερμηνεία των γραμμάτων , αφού είμαι φιλοξενούμενος και οφείλω να ακολουθώ τους ''νόμους'' όπου φιλοξενούμαι.


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2010)

Αγαπητέ Θεόδωρε,
διαβάζοντάς σε μου έρχεται στο νου η παραβολή του δασκάλου που γεμίζει την κούπα το τσάι χωρίς να σταματά, παρόλο που η κούπα έχει γεμίσει.
Να σου τη θυμίσω; Ένας μαθητής πηγαίνει κοντά στον μεγάλο διδάσκαλο για να μάθει τη σοφία. Ο διδάσκαλος, σιωπηλός, αγνοώντας σχεδόν την παρουσία του μαθητή, γεμίζει μια κούπα με τσάι και δεν σταματά παρόλο που το υγρό ξεχειλίζει και χύνεται. «Δάσκαλε τι κάνεις εκεί;», λέει ο μαθητής, «σταμάτα! η κούπα γέμισε, δεν παίρνει άλλο». «Η κούπα είναι σαν κι εσένα», απαντά ο διδάσκαλος. «Έρχεσαι να μάθεις τη σοφία ήδη γεμάτος και ξέχειλος. Ό,τι καινούργιο έρχεται δεν μπορείς να το κρατήσεις. Μάθε πρώτα να αδειάζεις το πνεύμα σου, ώστε να έχεις μετά χώρο για τη σοφία».
Έτσι νομίζω, Θεόδωρε, ότι έρχεσαι και συ: γεμάτος τις δικές σου θεωρίες. Σου απαντούν και δεν ακούς γιατί δεν θέλεις να ακούσεις. 
Μας βεβαιώνεις ότι διάβασες και διαβάζεις βιβλία. Αλλά από όσα έχεις διατυπώσει εδώ (για πολλά από τα οποία δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να βγάλω νόημα, καθώς είναι τρομερά μπερδεμένα) το μόνο που καταλαβαίνω όλον αυτό τον καιρό που σε παρακολουθώ είναι ότι δεν έχεις αφομοιώσει σωστά ό,τι έχεις διαβάσει. Δεν σου φταίει ο καταχθόνιος Σωσσύρ, εσύ δεν έχεις αντιληφθεί τι λέει (και δεν σου υποδεικνύω να τον διαβάσεις απευθείας, υπάρχουν τόσο και τόσα καλά εκλαϊκευτικά βιβλία). Ούτε σου φταίει ο σατανικός Μπαμπινιώτης· στον τομέα του, σαν πανεπιστημιακός δάσκαλος, καλά τη μεταφέρει τη σύγχρονη γλωσσολογία (βρε πώς τα φέρνει η ζωή, να πρέπει να υπερασπιστείς τον Μπαμπινιώτη!). Τον τελευταίο μάλιστα βλέπω ότι τον παρακολουθείς (άρθρα σε εφημερίδες, διάλεξη στο Αιγινήτειο, εκπομπές στην τηλεόραση). Τι περιμένεις άραγε από αυτόν; Να τον συλλάβεις να πέφτει σε αντιφάσεις; Θα ’θελες να τον στριμώξεις ενώπιον ακροατηρίου;
Η ουσία είναι ότι δεν μεταφέρεις σωστά τη διδασκαλία του Σωσσύρ, που σημαίνει ότι δεν την κατανοείς. Καταρχήν ο Σωσσύρ δεν ασχολήθηκε με τη γραφή, ασχολήθηκε με την εξωτερική εκδήλωση του λόγου, αυτό που ο ίδιος όρισε ως «ομιλία». Για να το πω εντελώς απλά, με τον κίνδυνο να απλουστεύσω, περιέγραψε πώς γίνεται αυτή η διαδικασία σε ένα σύστημα επικοινωνίας, σε έναν κώδικα που στο σύνολό του, στην πλήρη του πραγμάτωση, ονομάζεται «γλώσσα»: Έχουμε στο μυαλό μας ενδιάθετες ιδέες, τις οποίες επιθυμούμε να μεταδώσουμε σε κάποιον άλλο. Οι ιδέες αυτές έχουν περιεχόμενο όχι μόνο καθαρά γνωσιακό (αυτό που προσλαμβάνουμε διά των αισθήσεων, που είναι λίγο πολύ κοινό για όλους τους ανθρώπους) αλλά και βιωματικό (αυτό εννοεί ο Σωσσύρ όταν λέει «ψυχικό αποτύπωμα»). Οι ιδέες αυτές μεταφράζονται / μετασχηματίζονται σε ηχητικά στοιχεία (ή, κατά τον ορισμό του, σε «ακουστικές εικόνες»). Αυτά, έχοντας υλική υπόσταση, ταξιδεύουν από τον άνθρωπο πομπό στον άνθρωπο δέκτη, και στον εγκέφαλο του δέκτη μετασχηματίζονται πάλι σε νοητικά σημεία. Τα ηχητικά στοιχεία είναι το *σημαίνον *(οι ήχοι λ-α-β-α). Ό,τι σχηματίζεται στο μυαλό του δέκτη (εικόνες κινούμενης φωτιάς και αχνίζοντα μέταλλα) είναι το *σημαινόμενο*. Το σημαινόμενο δεν είναι απαραιτήτως κάτι υλικό, του εξωτερικού κόσμου, μπορεί να είναι αφηρημένες έννοιες (_δικαιοσύνη_), ιδιότητες (_χαζομάρες_, _παιδιάστικος_), καταστάσεις (_βαρέθηκα_), κι ένα σωρό άλλα άπιαστα. Για να συμπέσουν τα νοήματα και να είναι ταυτόσημα στους δύο εγκεφάλους χρειάζεται μία σύμβαση, όπως σε κάθε σύστημα επικοινωνίας (σύμβαση υπάρχει στα σήματα καπνού των Ινδιάνων, σύμβαση υπάρχει και στα σήματα Μορς). Αυτά εννοούσε ο Μπαμπινιώτης όταν έλεγε ότι υπάρχει η εσωτερική μορφή/πλευρά της λέξης, το σημαινόμενο, και η εξωτερική, το σημαίνον (τα κατάλαβες ανάποδα). Και έρχομαι τώρα στο σπουδαιότερο: η θέση του Σωσσύρ είναι ότι η σχέση μεταξύ ακουστικού σημείου και νοητικού είναι συμβατική / αυθαίρετη. Αυτό δεν είναι μια παραξενιά ενός τσαρλατάνου του 19ου αιώνα, είναι η θεμελιώδης παραδοχή της γλωσσολογίας, είναι αυτό που έβγαλε τη γλωσσολογία από το πλέγμα της εμπειρικής περιπτωσιολογικής αναδίφησης (που ήταν ως τότε) και την έκανε θεωρητική επιστήμη. Το ξαναλέω, ο δεσμός είναι *συμβατικός *και *αυθαίρετος *και όχι αποτέλεσμα φυσικών αιτίων.
Και δεν σου φταίει ο Σωσσύρ για έναν ακόμη λόγο, κατά πολύ σπουδαιότερο: η συζήτηση περί του αν η σύνδεση σημαίνοντος-σημαινομένου είναι φυσικοαιτιατή («φύσει») ή αυθαίρετη («θέσει») έχει γίνει ήδη μεταξύ Πλάτωνα και Αριστοτέλη, όπου –-όπως θα περίμενε κανείς-– ο πρώτος υποστήριζε το «φύσει» και ο δεύτερος το «θέσει». Το δε επιχείρημα που χρησιμοποιήθηκε αποφασιστικά εναντίον του «φύσει» ήταν το εξής: αν ήταν φυσικοαιτιατή η σύμβαση, δεν θα περιμέναμε να ισχύει κατεξοχήν σε ηχοποιητικές λέξεις, των οποίων αμέσως θα αναγνωρίζαμε το νόημα από τον ήχο τους; Ε, λοιπόν, δεν ισχύει αυτό σε λέξεις που ηχοποιούν τις φωνές των ζώων. Οι σκύλοι στην Ελλάδα «γαβγίζουν», δηλαδή κάνουν «γαυ γαυ»· οι σκύλοι για τους Εγγλέζους κάνουν «μπαρκ μπαρκ». Οι γάτες σύμφωνα με τα αφτιά των Ελλήνων κάνουν «νιάου νιάου»· σύμφωνα με τα αφτιά των Γάλλων κάνουν «μιολ μιολ». Οι αγελάδες στα ελληνικά «μου(γ)κανίζουν»· στα γερμανικά κάνουν «μπρύλλεν». Δεν αλλάζουν βέβαια οι φωνές των ζώων από χώρα σε χώρα, οι ακουστικές εντυπώσεις των ανθρώπων αλλάζουν, αλλάζει δηλαδή το συμβατικό ακουστικό σημείο με το οποίο επέλεξαν να αποδώσουν το συγκεκριμένο ήχο.
Στη διαδικασία της επικοινωνίας που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω δεν ασχολήθηκα με το πώς αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας (ας το πούμε συγκεχυμένα «ιδέες») μετασχηματίζεται σε νοητικές παραστάσεις που χρειάζονται τα ακουστικά σημεία για να αποκτήσουν «εξωτερική» υπόσταση. Με αυτό το ζήτημα ασχολήθηκε επί μακρόν η φιλοσοφία (γνωσιοθεωρία) και τώρα τελευταία η γνωστική ψυχολογία. Αλλά είναι έξω από το θέμα μας και δεν είναι του παρόντος.
Αυτά δέχεται η γλωσσολογία ως επιστήμη, αγαπητέ Θεόδωρε. Και δεν είναι ούτε δυσνόητα ούτε δυσπρόσιτα, τα βρίσκει κανείς στην πρώτη τυχούσα εγκυκλοπαίδεια. Τώρα το αν η επιστήμη έχει πάντα δίκιο (γιατί από κάποια στιγμή κι έπειτα εγείρεις και θέματα επιστημολογίας) είναι άλλη κουβέντα. Επιστημολόγος δεν είμαι και δεν μπορώ να πω πολλά. Ξέρω όμως τούτο: η επιστήμη δεν προχωρά με (αναπόδεικτους, σαν τους δικούς σου) ισχυρισμούς, προχωρά με προσωρινές παραδοχές, με προσωρινές –ας τις πούμε– αλήθειες. Διατυπώνονται υποθέσεις, συγκεντρώνονται αποδείξεις, οι υποθέσεις γίνονται θεωρίες. Εάν και εφόσον μπορούν να ερμηνεύσουν μεγάλο / επαρκή αριθμό από τα μέχρι τη στιγμή εκείνη παρατηρούμενα φαινόμενα, και μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν το ίδιο αποτελεσματικά για άλλα φαινόμενα που θα παρατηρηθούν μεταγενέστερα, οι θεωρίες αυτές εγκαθίστανται ως Παραδείγματα. Κάποια φορά εμφανίζονται φαινόμενα που οι μέχρι τότε θεωρίες δεν μπορούν να ερμηνεύσουν και τότε οι θεωρίες αμφισβητούνται / καταπίπτουν και ξαναρχίζουμε απ’ την αρχή. Αυτή είναι η πορεία της επιστήμης. Η οποία επιστήμη στο κάτω κάτω της γραφής δεν ισχυρίζεται απόλυτες αλήθειες, απλώς παραδέχεται προτάσεις που συγκεντρώνουν πολύ περισσότερες πιθανότητες να είναι ισχυρές από άλλες που συγκεντρώνουν πολύ λιγότερες, πάντοτε υπό τη βάσανο του ορθού ανθρώπινου λόγου και με το κριτήριο της διαψευσιμότητας. Δηλαδή, για να δώσω ένα παράδειγμα, είναι συντριπτικά περισσότερες οι πιθανότητες ότι τη στιγμή που γράφω αυτό το κείμενο βρίσκομαι στην Αθήνα του 2010, στο σπίτι μου, και είναι Δευτέρα απόγευμα με καλοκαιρία, παρά ότι είναι Τρίτη 29 Μαΐου του 1453 και βρίσκομαι στις επάλξεις της Κωνσταντινούπολης, μαχόμενος δίπλα στον Κωνσταντίνο Παλαιολόγο.
Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι μέχρι στιγμής δεν έκανα λόγο για _γραφή_. Και πολύ σωστά, γιατί η γραφή είναι το λογικά και ιστορικά ύστερον. Ιστορικά, διότι οι ιστορικές μαρτυρίες –οι μέχρι στιγμής εννοείται– αυτό υποδεικνύουν (και μη μου αναφέρεις τα χαράγματα του Δισπηλιού). Λογικά, διότι η μετάβαση από την επικοινωνία διαμέσου της ομιλίας (που οι νεότερες απόψεις, από τον Τσόμσκυ και μετά, τη θέλουν έμφυτη ικανότητα) στην επικοινωνία διαμέσου εικόνων-συμβόλων προϋποθέτει αυξημένη ικανότητα της νοητικής διεργασίας που στη λογική ονομάζεται «αφαίρεση». Αφαίρεση είναι ακριβώς αυτό που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τα ζώα, αφαίρεση είναι αυτό που κατακτά ο άνθρωπος καθώς μεγαλώνει και από νήπιο γίνεται παιδί. Αφαίρεση σημαίνει να βλέπω μια εικόνα και να την αντιστοιχίζω με ήχο ή ήχους (γιατί μπορεί να είναι παραπάνω από ένας, όπως π.χ. στις γραφές που εξελίχθηκαν από τη σουμεριακή). Και υπάρχουν στάδια στην αφαίρεση: το πρώτο είναι η αντιστοίχηση σημείων με ολόκληρες λέξεις ή συνδυασμούς λέξεων (_εικονογράμματα_, _ιδεογράμματα_), πιο μετά έρχεται η αντιστοίχηση εικόνων με συλλαβές (_συλλαβάρια_, σαν αυτό της Γραμμικής Β΄, όπου αντίθετα με τα λεγόμενά σου ο Βέντρις δεν στηρίχθηκε στην προφορά –πού να τη βρει άλλωστε· στην αρχή δεν υπέθετε καν ότι αυτό που είχε μπροστά του ήταν ελληνικά· διάβασε το βιβλίο του Τσάντγουικ, είναι συναρπαστικό και διευκρινιστικότατο), και τέλος, ως επιστέγασμα, ως κατάκτηση, η αντιστοίχηση εικονοσυμβόλων με φθόγγους (_αλφάβητα_), είτε μόνο με σύμφωνα (φοινικικό) είτε –ολοκληρωμένο– σύμφωνα και φωνήεντα (ελληνικό).
Με τα θέματα αυτά άρχισε τώρα τελευταία να ασχολείται η νευροεπιστήμη, και εκεί στο Αιγινήτειο που έδωσε ο Μπ. τη διάλεξη διοργανώνουν για τρίτη χρονιά ενδιαφέροντα κύκλο διαλέξεων με γενικό θέμα το λόγο, ιδωμένο από τη δική τους πλευρά. Ένα πράγμα πάντως ανακαλύπτει η νευροεπιστήμη, ότι ο ανθρώπινος εγκέφαλος δεν έρχεται στον κόσμο έτοιμος με την ικανότητα της ανάγνωσης· η ικανότητα αυτή είναι επίκτητη, και μάλιστα κάθε είδος γραφής διεγείρει διαφορετικό τμήμα του εγκεφάλου. Σου συνιστώ ένα πολύ ωραίο βιβλίο, που αναλύει τις οργανικές επιπτώσεις της ανάγνωσης στον ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο, λέγεται _Ο Προυστ και το καλαμάρι: πώς ο εγκέφαλος έμαθε να διαβάζει_, της Maryanne Wolf, από τις Εκδόσεις Πατάκη. Μάλιστα θα σε ενδιαφέρει και για έναν άλλο λόγο: λέει πολλά (και μη αναμενόμενα) για τη δυσλεξία (βρίσκει ότι οι δυσλεκτικοί έχουν άλλου είδους προσόντα, τα οποία μέλλουν να εξελιχθούν σε μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα στο προσεχές μέλλον, καθώς περνάμε από έναν πολιτισμό του γραπτού κειμένου σε έναν πολιτισμό της εικόνας).


----------



## Earion (Feb 26, 2010)

Θεόδωρε, σε κούρασα και θα ήθελα να σταματήσω εδώ. Νιώθω όμως μια ηθική υποχρέωση να συζητήσω και κάτι άλλο, και να σου το εκφράσω τίμια και ειλικρινά. Διερωτώμαι για ποιο λόγο ήρθες σε αυτό το φόρουμ (μαθαίνω ότι καταθέτεις τις απόψεις σου και σε άλλα φόρουμ, τα οποία δεν είχα το χρόνο --ή τη διάθεση πες-- να εξετάσω). Από την πλευρά μου πιστεύω ότι σε τέτοιου είδους ανταλλαγές γνωμών, με απόψεις που εξαρχής ορθώνονται διαμετρικά αντίθετες, και στις οποίες δεν διαφαίνεται ότι θα υπάρξει καμία πρόοδος, όλοι όσοι εμπλεκόμαστε σωστό θα ήταν να ξεκαθαρίζουμε τη στάση μας από νωρίς, όχι μόνο καταθέτοντας τις θέσεις μας αλλά και δείχνοντας τι είναι αυτό που μας ωθεί να προχωρήσουμε σε αυτό το διάβημα, ποιο δηλαδή είναι το κίνητρό μας. Για να το θέσω λίγο αστεία, ποιος είναι ο λόγος να μπαίνει κανείς σε φόρουμ οπαδών του Ολυμπιακού και να υποστηρίζει τι φοβερή ομάδα είναι ο Παναθηναϊκός; Είναι επειδή θέλει να κάνει επίδειξη της σοφίας του, θέλει να δείξει στους πολυμαθείς πόσο πλανημένοι είναι, θέλει να τους αποστομώσει όπως αποστόμωσε ο δωδεκαετής Ιησούς εν τω Ναώ τους νομοδιδασκάλους; Είναι επειδή φλέγεται να διαδώσει την αλήθεια, να κερδίσει ψυχές για το νέο ευαγγέλιο, όπως ο απόστολος Παύλος όταν κήρυττε στον Άρειο Πάγο; Προς τι ο κόπος, όταν το περισσότερο που έχει να αποσπάσει είναι ένα ύψωμα των ώμων και ένα ευγενικό «ακουσόμεθά σου περί τούτου και πάλιν»; (και πρέπει να ομολογήσεις ότι όλοι σε αυτό το φόρουμ σε αντιμετώπισαν πολύ πιο ευγενικά, αφιερώνοντας αρκετό από το χρόνο τους). Τα ρωτώ αυτά γιατί παρακολουθώντας τα λεγόμενά σου μου μένει μια αίσθηση ότι φέρεσαι σαν να είσαι κάτοχος ενός μυστικού, πολύτιμου για σένα ασφαλώς, που θέλεις και δεν θέλεις να μας το αποκαλύψεις. 
Εντάξει, όλοι το καταλάβαμε με την πρώτη ότι έχουμε μπροστά μας μια άποψη, ας το πω συγκρατημένα, ιδιότυπη. Ευτυχώς που δεν μας μίλησες για λεξάριθμους, για Έλληνες από τον Σείριο, για Ελοχίμ, για Νεφελίμ και Καραπιπερίμ πιπερίμ. Τώρα, τελευταία στιγμή βλέπω ότι πετάς και την μπανανόφλουδα περί εξωγήινων. Αχ, να χαρείς, μη συνεχίσεις με Έριχ φον Νταίνικεν και Βελισκόφσκι, είναι τόσο πασέ. Δείγμα καλού γούστου θα ήταν να ανατρέξεις κατευθείαν στις πηγές, Ελιφάς Λεβί, Μαντάμ Μπλαβάτσκι και Άλιστερ Κρόουλυ...

Θεόδωρε, όλοι αναζητούμε ένα ακροατήριο, κι εγώ το ίδιο, κι αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που μπήκα στη Λεξιλογία. Αλλά τι πρέπει να κάνει κανείς όταν ένα συγκεκριμένο ακροατήριο του υποδεικνύει με κάθε τρόπο και με άψογη ευγένεια ότι (α) είναι εκτός θέματος, (β) δεν τον παίρνουν στα σοβαρά, και (γ) θεωρούν τον χρόνο που του αφιερώνουν χαμένο, και τον χώρο που αυτός επιδιώκει να καταλάβει αποτέλεσμα «βιασμού»;

Υ.Γ. Οι αρχαίοι δεν άρχισαν να χωρίζουν τις λέξεις μόνο από τους αλεξανδρινούς χρόνους και μετά. Ήδη στη Γραμμική Β΄ υπάρχουν σημαδάκια που χωρίζουν τις λέξεις.

Υ.Γ. δεύτερο. Συναρπαστικότερη, γλαφυρότερη και απείρως ποιητικότερη βρίσκω τη θεωρία του Ρόμπερτ Γκρέιβς για το πώς γεννήθηκαν τα γράμματα. Την έχεις υπόψη σου; Διάβασε τη _Λευκή Θεά_, σε –επαρκή– μετάφραση Λεωνίδα Ζενάκου, Εκδόσεις Κάκτος.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 26, 2010)

Στο #81 λέγει ο Saussure ότι ‘’ υπάρχουν στο μυαλό ενδιάθετες ιδέες……’’
Κατά την δική μου άποψη, στο μυαλό δεν υπάρχουν ενδιάθετες ιδέες. Αυτή η θέση του Saussure στηρίζει την θεωρία του. Αν λοιπόν δεν υπάρχουν ενδιάθετες ιδέες αλλά φυσικά αιτιατές (παραπέμπω στην γνωστική ψυχολογία), τότε εξ αρχής η θεωρία περί του αυθαιρέτου του σημείου αυτοαναιρείται . 
Ο Lacan λέει ότι το σημαίνον υπερέχει του σημαινόμενου. Ο Lacan ( όπως και ο Pierce) αναφέρεται σε σημαίνον α και σημαίνον β. Το σημαίνον α μέσα από την ερμηνεία του αναπαριστά το σημαίνον β και μέσα από το σημαίνον β αναδύεται το υποκείμενο του ασυνειδήτου που είναι το σημαινόμενο. Ο Pierce όπως και ο Lacan , αποδίδουν στο σημαίνον ρόλο ερμηνευτή για άλλο σημαίνον. Η ερώτηση που αναδύεται είναι : ποιο είναι το σημαίνον α και ποιο το σημαίνον β; Εγώ υποστηρίζω ότι από άποψη γραφής , *σημαίνον α είναι τα γράμματα*, *και σημαίνον β είναι η δομημένη από τα γράμματα λέξη *από την οποία *αναδύεται η έννοια/σημαινόμενο.* (άσχετα αν οι ανωτέρω αναφέρονται στην ομιλία) .
Πολύ καλά αντιλαμβάνομαι τον Σωσσύρ και τον Μπαμπινιώτη. Η διαφωνία μου είναι η Αρχή επί της οποίας στηρίζεται η γνώση ότι αυτά που υπάρχουν στο μυαλό και τα οποία εν συνεχεία είναι έτσι και έτσι και καταλήγουν να στήνουν ένα θεώρημα, είναι τάχα *ενδιάθετα*. Φύσει ,δεν γίνεται να είναι ενδιάθετες οι ιδέες του μυαλού. Επίσης, ο Σωσσύρ δεν αναφέρεται μόνο στον λόγο αλλά και στην γραφή ,εφόσον λέει ότι το εξωτερικό μέρος της λέξης είναι η* οπτική *και ηχητική της εικόνα. Με τον όρο οπτική εννοεί τον τρόπο που γράφεται η λέξη δηλαδή τα γράμματα της. Και ερωτώ: αφού ο Saussure αναφέρεται και σε *οπτική *εικόνα του σημαίνοντος, αν ζούσε πριν τον 5ο πΧ αιώνα που η γραφή ήταν συνεχόμενη, σε ποια οπτική εικόνα θα στήριζε την εργασία του;
Αφού ο Saussure και κανείς άλλος δεν ερεύνησαν τα γράμματα, από άποψη γραφής, σαν νοητικά σύμβολα από τα οποία ενδεχομένως να δομούνται οι έννοιες των λέξεων, τότε θα συμφωνείτε πως υπάρχει παρθένο ‘’έδαφος’’ έρευνας. Εκ τούτου δε , δεν κατανοείτε οποιαδήποτε αντιπαράθεση με την υπάρχουσα γλωσσολογία.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 27, 2010)

Διαβάστε http://www.babiniotis.gr/wmt/webpages/index.php?lid=1&pid=7&catid=M&apprec=1ε για να βεβαιωθείτε ότι ο Σωσσύρ και Μπαμπινιώτης αναφέρονται και σε γραφή.
Λές ότι δεν καταλαβαίνω τι διαβάζω. 
Συγκρίνετε τα γραφόμενα του Earion με τα γραφόμενα από τον Μπαμπινιώτη στο παρατιθέμενο side, και κρίνετε ποιος δεν καταλαβαίνει ή μάλλον ποιος προσποιείτε ότι δεν "βλέπει". Στο side αναφέρεται σε πολλά σημεία ότι ο Σωσσύρ ομιλεί και περί γραφής.


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 27, 2010)

*Earion* # 81 : Στη διαδικασία της επικοινωνίας που περιέγραψα πιο πάνω* δεν ασχολήθηκα με το πώς αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας (ας το πούμε συγκεχυμένα «ιδέες»)* μετασχηματίζεται σε νοητικές παραστάσεις που χρειάζονται τα ακουστικά σημεία για να αποκτήσουν «εξωτερική» υπόσταση. Με αυτό το ζήτημα ασχολήθηκε επί μακρόν η φιλοσοφία (γνωσιοθεωρία) και τώρα τελευταία η γνωστική ψυχολογία. Αλλά είναι έξω από το θέμα μας και δεν είναι του παρόντος.
*Theodoros*: Αυτό με το οποίο δεν ασχολήθηκες και με το οποίο και ο Σωσσύρ δεν ασχολήθηκε , είναι το κρίσιμο σημείο επί του οποίου στηρίζεται η θεωρία του Σωσσύρ. Ο Σωσσύρ αρχίζει από αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό. *Ποτέ δεν εξέτασε 'από που προέρχεται αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό, ποια τα αίτια αντίληψης του'*. Ο Σωσσύρ και οι σωσσυρικοί, υποστηρίζουν ότι <<αυτά που έχουμε σαν ιδέες στο μυαλό (σημαίνον), είναι η πληροφορία (ιδέα) που μας λέει πως να γράψουμε και πως να πούμε την λέξη. Η γραπτή και προφορική ''φανέρωση'' (εξωτερικό μέρος της λέξης) έχει μια έννοια (σημαινόμενο) η οποία δεν έχει νοητική σχέση με το σημαίνον>> 
Και λέω: αν η γλωσσολογία αποφασίσει να εξετάσει τον τρόπο που ''αυτό που έχουμε στο μυαλό μας(εσωτερικό μέρος της λέξης) μετατρέπεται σε οπτική και ακουστική εικόνα (εξωτερικό μέρος της λέξης), θα αντιληφθεί και τον τρόπο που το εσωτερικό μέρος της λέξης *έρχεται *στο μυαλό, πράμα που η γλωσσολογία δεν έλαβε ποτέ υπόψη της. *Αν ερευνηθεί ο τρόπος δόμησης του εσωτερικού μέρους της λέξης στο μυαλό, και αναζητηθούν τα αίτια του, τότε θα φανεί το φυσικοαιτιατό του σημαίνοντος και του σημαινόμενου.*


----------



## Theodoros (Feb 28, 2010)

Πριν εξετάσουμε τις έννοιες και την προέλευση των εννοιών των γραμμάτων, πρέπει να αντιληφθούμε αυτό που υποστηρίζει ο Σωσσύρ. Ο Σωσσύρ ξεκάθαρα ερευνά και τοποθετείται για την σχέση ανάμεσα στην ακουστική (αφήνω έξω την οπτική εικόνα) εικόνα ( σημαίνον ) και την έννοια (σημαινόμενο) του σημείου. Επί αυτής του της τοποθέτησης, τα όσα υποστηρίζει, περί συμβατότητας είναι σωστά. Δηλαδή δεν υπάρχει νοητική σχέση ανάμεσα στο σημαίνον σαν ηχητική εκφορά και της έννοιας μιας λέξης. Επί αυτής της θέσης του Σωσσύρ συμφωνώ.
Αυτό που εγώ υποστηρίζω και για το οποίο ο Σωσσύρ και η Γλωσσολογία δεν τοποθετούνται, είναι η σχέση ανάμεσα στην ουσία του αντικειμένου που σηματοδοτείται , και του σημαινόμενου (όχι ανάμεσα στην ακουστική εικόνα του αντικειμένου/σημαίνοντος και του σημαινόμενου). Ουσία του σημαίνοντος είναι αυτό το οποίο μετατρέπεται σε ακουστική εικόνα. Σημαινόμενο είναι η αντίληψη που έχουμε στο μυαλό για την ουσία του σημαίνοντος. Εξετάζω τον τρόπο με τον οποίο, το αντικείμενο γίνεται αντιληπτό στο μυαλό ανεξάρτητα από την ακουστική του εικόνα. Όντως ο Σωσσύρ σωστά λέγει, ότι το όνομα του αντικειμένου είναι αυθαίρετο στην σχέση του με το ίδιο το αντικείμενο, διότι είναι απλά μια ονομασία που συμβατικά επικράτησε. Όμως η αντίληψη που δημιουργείται στο μυαλό με την θέαση ή οπτική αναπαράσταση με γράμματα του αντικειμένου δεν μπορεί παρά να είναι φυσικοαιτιατή. Πχ από τη θέαση του ζώου ‘βόδι’ το μυαλό μου αντιλαμβάνεται αυτό που βλέπει -από εμπειρία- , ανεξάρτητα από την ηχητική/ακουστική εικόνα που συμβατικά δόθηκε σε αυτό το ζώο/πράμα ( μπορεί να το έλεγαν οτιδήποτε) . Επίσης, τα γράμματα με τα οποία αναπαριστάται γραφικά αυτό το ‘αντικείμενο’ , ως ‘βόδι’ , πάλιν οδηγούν το μυαλό να αντιληφθεί την πραγματικότητα του αντικειμένου , επειδή το κάθε γράμμα κωδικοποιεί κάποια φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά που μέσα από την αποκωδικοποίηση τους ανακαλούν στο μυαλό την πραγματικότητα του αντικειμένου. Ο λόγος που το ίδιο αντικείμενο πχ το ‘βόδι’ σε άλλη γλώσσα γράφεται με άλλα γράμματα, οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι διαφορετικοί λαοί ανάπτυξαν την γραφή αλλά και την ηχητική εκφορά των λέξεων τους με δικό τους τρόπο. Η ύπαρξη όμοιων ριζών σε λέξεις με όμοιες έννοιες (ινδοευρωπαϊκή ομογλωσσία) , σύμφωνα με την γλωσσολογία, οφείλεται στο γεγονός ότι κάποτε υπήρξε μια κοινή γλώσσα. Για κάποιους λόγους οι άνθρωποι έπαψαν να χρησιμοποιούν την κοινή γλώσσα. Εκείνη την κοινή πρωτογλώσσα ο κάθε λαός , με το πέρασμα των χιλιετιών , την διασκεύασε ανάλογα με τις δικές του ανάγκες , τον δικό του τρόπο που βρήκε για να τις γράφει, και τις ιδιαίτερες του φωνητικές ικανότητες για να τις εκφέρει ηχητικά.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 1, 2010)

Earion said:


> Υ.Γ. Οι αρχαίοι δεν άρχισαν να χωρίζουν τις λέξεις μόνο από τους αλεξανδρινούς χρόνους και μετά. Ήδη στη Γραμμική Β΄ υπάρχουν σημαδάκια που χωρίζουν τις λέξεις.


Να μη μας διαφευγει οτι η γραμμικη Β ηταν τοπικη γλωσσα, και δεν εγραφετω με τα γνωστα γραμματα στα οποια αναφερομαστε, δηλαδη τα σημερινα. Αρα αναφερεσε σε αλλη γραφη με αλλο συστημα.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 3, 2010)

*Earion...:*
Να σου τη θυμίσω; Ένας μαθητής πηγαίνει κοντά στον μεγάλο διδάσκαλο για να μάθει τη σοφία. Ο διδάσκαλος, σιωπηλός, αγνοώντας σχεδόν την παρουσία του μαθητή, γεμίζει μια κούπα με τσάι και δεν σταματά παρόλο που το υγρό ξεχειλίζει και χύνεται. «Δάσκαλε τι κάνεις εκεί;», λέει ο μαθητής, «σταμάτα! η κούπα γέμισε, δεν παίρνει άλλο». «Η κούπα είναι σαν κι εσένα», απαντά ο διδάσκαλος. «Έρχεσαι να μάθεις τη σοφία ήδη γεμάτος και ξέχειλος. Ό,τι καινούργιο έρχεται δεν μπορείς να το κρατήσεις. Μάθε πρώτα να αδειάζεις το πνεύμα σου, ώστε να έχεις μετά χώρο για τη σοφία».
Έτσι νομίζω, Θεόδωρε, ότι έρχεσαι και συ: γεμάτος τις δικές σου θεωρίες. Σου απαντούν και δεν ακούς γιατί δεν θέλεις να ακούσεις. 

*Θεόδωρος...:*
*Εγώ φέρνω μια νέα θεωρία....άδιασε Εαρίον το πνεύμα σου ώστε να έχεις χώρο να την δεκτείς.*


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 7, 2010)

*Earion:Έτσι νομίζω, Θεόδωρε, ότι έρχεσαι και συ: γεμάτος τις δικές σου θεωρίες. Σου απαντούν και δεν ακούς γιατί δεν θέλεις να ακούσεις*. 
Theodoros: Λέγοντας ότι μου απαντούν και δεν ακούω, ……μπορείς να μου πεις πολύ περιληπτικά τι μου απαντούν; …μου λένε ότι σύμφωνα με την μέχρι τώρα αποδεχτή έρευνα, ισχύει αυτό που λέει ο Σωσσύρ, ότι δηλαδή η γραφή ( με τη γραφή ασχολούμαι ) είναι συμβατή με τις έννοιες που αποδίδει. Ενώ ο ίδιος *ο Σωσσύρ ασχολείται μόνο με την ηχητική πλευρά των λέξεων* (λάθος ο Μπαμπινιώτης υποστηρίζει ότι ο Σωσσύρ ασχολείται και με την γραφή). Τότε τι να απαντήσω σε άτομα που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται σωστά τα όσα διαβάζουν; Αυτό το τελευταίο , εσύ το αποδίδεις σε μένα..ότι τάχα δεν καταλαβαίνω τι διαβάζω.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 13, 2010)

Τα παρακάτω τα παραθέτω για προβληματισμό επί του θέματος της έννοιας των γραμμάτων:

ΦΥΣΙΚΟΙ ΝΟΜΟΙ ΚΩΔΙΚΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΣΕ ΜΟΡΦΗ ΓΡΑΦΙΚΩΝ ΣΧΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΠΟΥ ΟΝΟΜΑΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΕΥΟΥΝ ΓΙΑ ΝΟΗΤΙΚΗ ΣΥΝΕΝΝΟΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΠΑΝΑΝΘΡΩΠΩΝ.
ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΩΝ ΝΟΜΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΝΟΙΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΩΝ.
Οι άνθρωποι είναι μέρος του φυσικού κόσμου.
Ο φυσικός κόσμος έχει νόμους, συμπεριφορές, που είναι χωροχρονικά αναλλοίωτοι. 
Φυσικοί αναλλοίωτοι νόμοι που είναι αντιληπτοί ομοιτρόπως από τους ανθρώπους, κωδικοποιήθηκαν με γραφικά σχήματα.
Άρα έχουμε γραφικά σχήματα να συμβολίζουν φυσικές συμπεριφορές.
Όταν βλέπουμε ένα σύμβολο, έρχεται στο μυαλό μας η αιτία την οποία συμβολίζει και την οποία σαν σύμβολο " φωτογραφίζει" .
Όταν βλέπουμε γραφικό σχήμα ( σύμβολο) κωδικοποιημένου φυσικού νόμου,στο μυαλό μας έρχεται η φυσική συμπεριφορά που δηλώνει αυτόν τον νόμο. 
Πιχι αν με το σχήμα < συμβολίσουμε την έννοια -κίνηση - που είναι φυσικός νόμος, όποτε βλέπουμε (σαν γράφημα) το σχήμα < , στο μυαλό μας θα έρχεται η έννοια -κίνηση-. Άρα το σχήμα < = κίνηση.
Υπάρχει η φυσική εμπειρία -γνώση, ότι για να δημιουργηθεί ότιδήποτε στον φυσικό κόσμο χρειάζεται κάποια κινητική ενέργεια. Είναι εμπειρικά γνωστό ότι 
η κίνηση είναι ενέργεια και η ενέργεια είναι αίτιο δημιουργίας. Άρα < = ενέργεια. Άρα < = δημιουργία.
Ένα γραφικό σύμβολο έχει τρείς έννοιες.
Ερώτηση: γιατί το σύμβολο < ορίστηκε σαν σύμβολο κίνησης;
Απάντηση: στο νερό, στη στερεά ύλη και στον αέρα, είναι εμπειρικά παρατηρημένο πως όταν ένα αντικείμενο κινείται , σχηματίζει πίσω του ένα σχήμα < από το νερό ή την στερεά ύλη ή τον αέρα που εξωστρακίζει η δύναμη της κίνησης του ( παρατηρείστε τη βάρκα που κινείται, το υνί που οργώνει τη γη, έναν κομήτη που " σχίζει" το στερέωμα. Σχηματίζουν πίσω τους ένα < ).
Είναι φυσικό γεγονός ότι ο κτιστός κόσμος ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ από χημικά στοιχεία που ευρίσκονται σε υγραέρινη μορφή στο ΧΑΟΣ. Αυτά τα χημικά στοιχεία είναι η γενεσιουργός matera ( ακατέργαστη-αδημιούργητη "ύλη").
Στην παρούσα εργασία δεν καταπιανόμαστε με το πως βρέθηκαν τα χημικά στοιχεία και πως δημιουργήθηκαν. Μένουμε στο γεγονός που είναι αντιληπτό από όλους, ότι (τα δημιουργησε κάποια ενεργειακή κατάσταση, δύναμη ), τα στοιχεία υπάρχουν. Η ύπαρξη των χημικών στοιχείων και των δομημένων από αυτά οντοτήτων συναποτελούν αυτό που ονομάστηκε ΧΑΟΣ ή ΧΩΡΟΣ. 
Επειδή αίτιο της ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ του ΧΩΡΟΥ είναι ( κάποια) ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ, ενίωτε το σύμβολο < συμβολίζει τον ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΟΥΜΕΝΟ ΧΩΡΟ.
Το γραφικό σύμβολο < σε αρχαίες και νέες γραφές αποδίδει την έννοια της κίνησης. Πιχι στα ιερογλυφικά της Αιγύπτου γράφεται πάνω από το σύμβολο πουλιού για να αποδώσει ότι το πουλί πετά. Στις λατινογενείς γλώσσες αποδίδει την έννοια κίνηση. Αργότερα θα δούμε που βρίσκεται στην ελληνική γραφή.

ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟ - Ι - ( ιώτα ).
----------------------------------------

Στον φυσικό κόσμο, γεγονός που το βλέπουμε να ισχύει χωροχρονικά σαν ακατάλυτο νόμο, είναι πως : όλες οι οντότητες για να ξεχωρίζουν από τον περίγυρο τους ως ξέχωρες ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ, έχουν στο σχήμα τους περίμετρο που δηλώνεται από κάποιο περίβλημα. Είναι επίσης φυσικό δεδομένο ότι όλες οι οντότητες από μακρυά φαίνονται σχηματικά σαν " κουκκίδες ή σημεία " . (στα μαθηματικά είναι γνωστό πως η γραμμή ορίζεται σαν σύνολο σημείων).
Είναι επίσης φυσικό γεγονός πως, αν τοποθετήσουμε, ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΟΥΜΕ στη σειρά ΠΟΛΛΕΣ οντότητες (νοητικά παράβαλλε "κουκκίδες") θα σχηματίσουμε μια ΓΡΑΜΜΗ. Είναι επίσης φυσικό πως όσες ΠΕΡΙΣΣΟΤΕΡΕΣ οντότητες προσθέτουμε στη σειρά,όσο πολλαπλασιάζονται οι οντότητες, τόσο η γραμμή μπορεί ανάλογα να ΕΚΤΕΙΝΕΤΑΙ προς το άπειρο. Είναι δε φυσικό πως αν ήταν δυνατό να βρεθούν όλες οι οντότητες σε μια σειρά, τότε θα είχαμε μια γραμμή που θα αποτελείτο από το ΠΑΝ των οντοτήτων. Με την πρόσθεση οντοτήτων στην σειρά η γραμμή ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΕΙ, ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ, ΕΞΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΕΙΣ ΜΗΚΟΣ , ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΟ , ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΗ , ΔΙΑΣΤΕΛΛΕΤΑΙ ΣΕ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ. 
Αν σύνολο οντοτήτων σε σειρά το παραστήσουμε γραφικά, θα έχουμε μια ΓΡΑΜΜΗ - μια ΕΥΘΕΙΑ -. 
Με την φυσική εμπειρία ότι η γραμμή σαν φυσικό φαινόμενο είναι σύνολο οντοτήτων (σημείων),τότε το γραφικό σύμβολο της γραμμής θα συμβολίζει, θα θυμίζει, τις ιδιότητες του φυσικού φαινομένου ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.
Το γραφικό σύμβολο της γραμμής - Ι - χρησιμοποιήθηκε από τον άνθρωπο
στην γραφή του λόγου ως το γράμμα- σύμβολο - Ι - (ιώτα) για να αποδίδει τα φυσικά νοήματα του συμβόλου, προς νοητική συνεννόηση μεταξύ των πανανθρώπων. 
Έτσι με το γράμμα-σύμβολο - Ι - (ιώτα) αποδίδονται οι έννοιες
της γραμμής δηλαδή: ΠΡΟΣΘΕΣΗΣ- ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΣΜΟΥ- ΠΑΝΤΟΣ-ΠΛΗΘΟΥΣ-ΠΛΕΙΟΝΟΣ-ΕΚΤΑΣΗΣ-ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝΩ-ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΑΙ ΧΩΡΟΥ-ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΖΩ ΣΕ ΧΩΡΟ- ΑΠΕΡΙΟΡΙΣΤΟ-ΔΙΑΣΤΟΛΗ και συναφείς έννοιες.

ΕΔΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗ
Θέλω να επισείρω την προσοχή σας στο γεγονός ότι , με τον μηχανισμό του συμβολισμού, έχουμε ένα σύμβολο που δομείται από κάποιο αίτιο. Όταν βλέπουμε το σύμβολο, αντιλαμβανόμαστε αυτά που το αίτιο του συμβόλου έχει σαν ιδιότητες. Είναι σαν να λέμε: ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΝΟΟΥΜΕΝ ΑΛΛΑ . Αυτό ακριβώς σημαίνει ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΣΜΟΣ. Να βλέπουμε ένα "σιμάδι" - σύμβολο που λέμε, και να αντιλαμβανόμαστε τις ιδιότητες του αιτίου, του συμβόλου.
Και έρχομαι στο μεγάλο ΛΟΓΟ που θα φέρει τα πάνω κάτω στην ισχύουσα γλωσσολογία. 
Και λέγω: 
Ο θεωρούμενος πατέρας της γλωσσολογίας 
Ferdinand de Sausseur (1857-1913), στον οποίο αποδίδεται το βασικό θεώρημα της γλωσσολογίας περί " μη φυσικής και αιτιολογημένης σχέσης ανάμεσα στο σημαίνον και στο σημαινόμενο ", σπούδασε και ερεύνησε τον όρο
connotation σε ό,τι αφορά τη λέξη και την σχέση της με την έννοια της. 
Αποτέλεσμα της έρευνας του ήταν πως η λέξη άλλα λέγει και άλλα εμείς καταλαβαίνουμε από αυτήν. Πιχι λέμε "θρανείο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε "μάθηση" , "σχολείο". Λέμε "σκύλο" και αντιλαμβανόμαστε "γαύγισμα". ΜΑ ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ, Ο SAUSSEUR , ΕΝΝΟΟΥΣΕ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΙΣΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΠΩΣ Η ΛΕΞΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ. 
Είναι , όπως ανωτέρω αναφέρθηκα, που γράφουμε μια γραμμή και αντιλαμβανόμαστε τις έννοιες που είναι ιδιότητες του αιτίου της δημιουργίας της γραμμής.
ΤΟΝ ΠΑΡΕΞΗΓΗΣΑΝ, ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΝΤΕΛΗΦΘΗΣΑΝ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΗΣΑΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΔΑΕΙΣ . 
Ο Sausseur από "πολέμιος" της φυσικοεννοιακής αιτιάσεως της λέξης, καθίσταται πρόμαχος της. 
ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΑΡΕΝΘΕΣΗΣ.

Άρα: γενεσιουργά αίτια του γράμματος - Ι - (ιώτα) είναι φυσικά αίτια εύκολα αντιληπτά στα νοήμονα όντα του σύμπαντος. 
Άρα: Το γράμμα - σύμβολο της γραφής -Ι- ιώτα, είναι φυσικό αιτιατό.
Το γράμμα-σύμβολο -Ι- (ιώτα) όπως και όλα τα γράμματα της Ελληνικής γλώσσας , μεταφέρουν τις έννοιες του αιτίου τους, στη λέξη την οποία δομούν.
Στο παρών στάδιο, επειδή δεν έχουν ερμηνευτεί τα άλλα γράμματά, είναι δύσκολο να δώσω παραδείγματα λέξεων. 
θα δίνω λέξεις που τα γράμματα τους θα είναι ήδη ερμηνευμένα.

ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟ - Κ - :
---------------------
Το γράμμα-σύμβολο -Κ- δομείται από δυο σύμβολα , το σύμβολο της γραμμής - Ι - και το σύμβολο - < - . 
Η έννοια που αποδίδει είναι οι έννοιες των συμβόλων που το δομούν δηλαδή
Κ = Ι και < = Ι< = Κ = του ΠΑΝΤΟΣ η ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ, ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΧΩΡΟΥ ( ο χώρος είναι το παν εφόσον στον χώρο βρίσκονται όλα τα δημιουργημένα και μη δημιουργημένα). 

ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΛΟ - Μ - :
--------------------------------------
Το σύμβολο της ΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ - < - με ροπή προς τα κάτω,ΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΕΙ την γραμμή του ΠΑΝΤΟΣ - Ι - ( εις διπλούν ) από του να εκταθεί , την ΚΡΑΤΕΙ, την ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑ σε κάποια κατάσταση. 
Το σχηματιζόμενο σύμβολο-γράμμα - Μ - ( αν αφαιρεθεί η δεξιά γραμμή του παντός απομένει το σχήμα του "μικρού" μ ) δηλώνει τις έννοιες: ΣΥΓΚΡΑΤΩ-ΣΤΑΜΑΤΩ- ΚΡΑΤΩ-ΕΜΠΟΔΙΖΩ και συναφείς έννοιες.

ΤΟ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ - ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑ - Ο - ο μικρόν, - α , Α - 
ΟΙ ΔΙΦΘΟΓΓΟΙ - ΟΙ - , - ΑΙ -. 
--------------------------------------

Στον κτιστό φυσικό κόσμο, ΜΟΝΑΔΑ είναι ότιδήποτε έχει κλειστό περίγραμμα, ανεξάρτητα τι περιέχει ή από τι αποτελείται.
Η μονάδα έχει όρια. Είναι περιορισμένη.
Η γραμμή του παντός - Ι - αποτελείται από πλήθος μονάδων, οντοτήτων.
Το ΠΑΝ ( σύμβολο - Ι - ) δομείται από πλήθος ΜΟΝΑΔΕΣ όπου μπορούν να προστίθενται άλλες και να πολλαπλασιάζεται σε μέγεθος, είναι απεριόριστη σε μέγεθος, δεν έχει όρια. Η λέξη παν σημαίνει: δημιουργώ οντότητες και προχωρώ.
Αν θέλουμε να απομονώσουμε τη γραμμή να της ορίσουμε όρια, τότε ενώνουμε τα δυο της άκρα και, τώρα που απόκτησε όρια έγινε μονάδα ανεξάρτητα του τι περιέχει. Ενώνουμε τα άκρα της γραμμής σε σχήμα - Ο - και αυτός είναι ο φυσικός τρόπος εμφάνησης της μονάδας.
Η γραμμή του παντός έχει την ιδιότητα να εκτείνεται, να μεγαλώνει αέναα, να πολλαπλασιάζεται.
Για να σταματήσει η γραμμή να έχει την ιδιότητα της έκτασης υπάρχει μόνο ένας φυσικός τρόπος . Να ενωθούν τα δυο άκρα της. Τότε, πρακτικά,γίνεται μονάδα που περιέχει ένα σύνολο. Όπως φυσικά συμβαίνει, όλες οι μονάδες οντότητες, είναι σύνολο κάποιων στοιχείων σε όρια . Επειδή όμως είναι κλειστές - σχήμα γραμμής κλειστής - πρακτικά και θεωρητικά είναι μονάδες. 
Το γραφικό σχήμα - Ο - κλειστής γραμμής, συμβολίζει την έννοια ΜΟΝΑΔΑ.
Η μονάδα - Ο - σαν κλειστή γραμμή , με όρια πλέον, δεν έχει τις ιδιότητες της γραμμής του παντός , δεν έχει πλέον την ιδιότητα του πολλαπλασιασμού.
Μια μονάδα είναι μια ανεξάρτητη οντότητα και από φυσική εμπειρία, οπτικά , φαίνεται ανεξάρτητη από την περιμετρική της οριοθέτηση όπως δηλώνεται και γραφικά με το σχήμα -Ο- που δεν έχει πλέον σχέση με τη γραμμή του παντός.
Αφού η μονάδα - Ο - ποσοτικά είναι ΕΝ (ένα) από τα πολλά δημιουργήματα της φύσης , με βάσει την έννοια της , ποσοτικά, έδωσε και την έννοια του 
ΕΝ-ΙΚΟΥ αριθμού και η μη πολλαπλασιαστική της ιδιότητα έδωσε την έννοια του γένους άρσενικού. Έτσι στη γραφή όπου - Ο - και ενικός αριθμός σε γένος αρσενικό.
Όπως είπαμε, το σύμβολο-γράμμα -Ι- ιώτα ή γραμμή, έχει την ιδιότητα της αναπαραγωγής, του πολλαπλασιάζεσθαι, του πληθαίνεσθαι.
Το γράμμα-σύμβολο -Ο- όμικρόν, αν χρειαστεί να αλλάξει ιδιότητα, πρέπει να έχει την συνδρομή κάποιου συμβόλου. 
Έτσι, εάν το σύμβολο του πολλαπλασιασμού (που είναι η γραμμή του παντός -Ι-) γράφεται να εφάπτεται επί του όμικρον, τότε δημιουργείται το γράμμα - α - που έχει την έννοια των δυο συμβόλων που το δομούν ( ο = οντότητα, ι = αναπαραγωγή, πλήθος, παν. Άρα - α - = οντότητα αναπαραγωγική ) δηλαδή είναι παραγωγικό και άρα γένους θηλυκού . 
Βλέπουμε πως οι Νόες που δημιούργησαν τα σχήματα των γραμμάτων, έφεραν μαζί τα σύμβολα -Ο- και -Ι- για να σχηματίσουν σύμβολο - α - που να αποδίδει τις έννοιες των δυο συμβόλων που το σχηματίζουν: ανεξάρτητη οντότητα που αναπαράγει το παν. 
Άλλο σύμβολο-γράμμα που έχει την έννοια της ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ του ΠΑΝΤΟΣ, είναι το σύμβολο που σχηματίζεται από δυο άλλα σύμβολα και φέρει τις έννοιες τους. Σχηματίζεται από τα σύμβολα: της ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ - > - και του ΠΑΝΤΟΣ - Ι - ως σχήμα - Α - . Το - Α - συμβολίζει την αναπαραγωγική δυνατότητα όπως και το -α-.
Άρα τα δυο σύμβολα-γράμματα -Α, α - έχουν την έννοια ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΩ-ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑΖΩ ΤΟ ΠΑΝ .
Εάν μπροστά από το σύμβολο-γράμμα -Ο- όμικρον γραφεί η γραμμή σύμβολο του παντός, του πλήθους, χωρίς να εφάπτεται επί του όμικρον , ως - ΟΙ - , τότε από την έννοια της μονάδας -Ο-, του ΕΝός (ΕΝικού) μεταβαίνουμε στην έννοια των -Ι- ΠΟΛΛΩΝ, του ΠΛΗΘΟΥΣ και στον ΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟ αριθμό αλλά μένουμε στο γένος αρσενικό.
Το ίδιο και για τα γράμματα-σύμβολα - Α, α - που είναι ο ενικός αριθμός γένους θηλυκού, αν γράψουμε ύστερα από το - Α,α - , το σύμβολο του πλήθους - Ι -, τότε ματαβαίνουμε από την μονάδα γένους θηλυκού (Α,α) στο 
πλήθος, ΠΛΗΘΥΝΤΙΚΟ ( Ι ) γένους θηλυκού που είναι ο δίφθογγος - ΑΙ ,αι -.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Ήρθα να σου κάνω λίγη παρέα, να μη μιλάς μόνος σου.

Δες τις παρακάτω λέξεις. Είναι η λέξη για το ίδιο αντικείμενο σε διάφορες γλώσσες:

槍 
Копие 
Сăнă 
חנית 
Dikongo 
Dárda 
బల్లెము 
Mızrak 
หอก

Συγκεντρώσου λιγάκι σ’ αυτές. Σε κάνουν να σκεφτείς κάποιο αντικείμενο; Μη μου πεις ναι, γιατί δεν έχω κοτσίδες να τραβήξω.
Είναι οι λέξεις σε διάφορες γλώσσες για το «καμάκι». Πήγαινε αν θες στο αγγλικό _spear_ εδώ και δες τις αριστερά, έχει κι άλλες γλώσσες.
Το καμάκι είναι ένα από τα πρώτα όπλα του ανθρώπου και ένα από τα πιο διαδεδομένα. Όλοι οι πρωτόγονοι λαοί απέκτησαν κάποια στιγμή κι ένα καμάκι για όπλο, όπως απέκτησαν και μία πέτρα. Το καμάκι είναι το πιο απλό αντικείμενο στον συμβολισμό του: ένα Ι. Το ίδιο και η πέτρα: ένα Ο.
Όμως σε καμιά γλώσσα το καμάκι δεν λέγεται «ι» ή κάτι σύντομο και απλό και σε καμιά γλώσσα δεν βλέπω κάποια γραφή της λέξης που να θυμίζει το αντικείμενο καμάκι. Επίσης καμιάς γλώσσας το καμάκι (σαν λέξη) δεν μοιάζει, στο άκουσμα ή τη θωριά, με το καμάκι μιας μη συγγενικής γλώσσας. Ακόμα και μέσα στην Ευρώπη, άλλο καμάκι έχουμε στην Ελλάδα, άλλο στις λατινογενείς γλώσσες (π.χ. lancia) και άλλο στις γερμανικές (π.χ. spear).

Πόσες αλχημείες μεσολαβούν ανάμεσα στην απίστευτη πορεία των γλωσσών και τα φαντάσματα που τυραννούν τη σκέψη σου; Πότε θα αντιληφθείς ότι τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα από το παπατζίδικο ανακάτεμα τριών χαρτιών;


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 14, 2010)

φίλτατε nickel, προφανώς δεν με αντελήφθεις. Για να κρίνεις κάποιον για κάποιο θέμα, πρέπει να είσαι γνώστης του θέματος. Σε ερωτώ ευθέως: γνώρίζεις αν τα γράμματα έχουν ή δεν έχουν έννοιες και που στηρίζεις την απάντηση σου; Γνωρίζεις ότι με το παπατζίδικο ανακάτεμα 24 χαρτιών δομούνται οι λέξεις που ξέρεις και που δεν ξέρεις;
Για το καμάκι, είπε κανείς ότι οι λέξεις είναι εικονογραφίες ώστε να μπορείς από τα γράμματα να ''βγάζεις'' το νόημα τους; Είπε κανείς ότι τα γράμματα εικονίζουν αντικείμενα; Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν είπα κάτι τέτοιο.
Όταν λες πως ''τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο πολύπλοκα από το παπατζίδικο ανακάτεμα τριών χαρτιών'' (καλύτερα πες 24ων), μπορείς να ορίσεις που έγκειται η πολυπλοκότητα; κάτι ξέρεις ή απλά τοποθετείσε στα εύκαιρα; έχεις κάποια ιδέα για την γένεση των σχημάτων των γραμμάτων ή νομίζεις κι εσύ ότι κάποιου έδωξε να κάνει αυθαίρετα σχήματα και τα ονόμασε γράμματα! Εγώ για να κρίνω κάποιαν εργασία, κάνω και κάποιαν τοποθέτηση επί του θέματος, ή αλλιώς δεν τοποθετούμε. 
Ευχαριστώ για την παρέα,, όμως θα με ευχαριστούσε αν μπορούσες να τοποθετηθείς επί του θέματος των γραμμάτων , ως συμβόλων, με κάποια επιχειρήματα.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2010)

Εάν σου γράψω πώς δημιουργήθηκαν τα αλφάβητα (που είναι πάμπολλα και με τεράστια ποικιλία, όπως φάνηκε πιο πάνω από τα παραδείγματα), αλλά όλα με διαδικασίες που τις χαρακτηρίζει το αυθαίρετο και το εντόπιο (όπου το αυθαίρετο είναι το μόνο πανανθρώπινο), θα επαναλαμβάνω απλώς τα γραπτά άλλων, μια και είμαι ετερόφωτος. Για τις δικές σου θεωρίες δεν έχω βρει ακόμα κάποια πηγή με ειρμό και συνέπεια που να με εμπνεύσουν.

«Είπε κανείς ότι τα γράμματα εικονίζουν αντικείμενα;» Παρεξήγησα εγώ την αριστερή αγκύλη, που την ήξερα σαν σύμβολο του «μικρότερο από» και έμαθα ότι είναι το σύμβολο της κίνησης (δεν θυμάμαι τι ακριβώς συμβολίζει το >). Επίσης, μια και είπες ότι το Ι είναι το σύμβολο της ευθείας, κοίταζα τα καμάκια και έψαχνα για Ι και δεν έβρισκα. Αλλά φταίει που η σκέψη μου ή είναι εντελώς πρωτόγονη ή δεν είναι αρκούντως πρωτόγονη.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 15, 2010)

Μπορείς να γράψεις μόνο για το ελληνικό αλφάβητο, για τα ελληνικά γράμματα...αλλά να ξέρεις....προηγουμένως, ποτέ , κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με το σκεπτικό της γένεσης των σχημάτων των γραμμάτων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου.
Οι λέξεις που έγραψες , που σημαίνουν σε διάφορες γλώσσες το καμάκι,... δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τις έγραψες,,,για να αποδειχθεί τι ; Αν είναι για να δούμε ότι διαφορετικοί λαοί , για το ίδιο πράμα χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικές λέξεις,,,αυτό είναι γεγονός. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίσουν ένα αντικείμενο, ένα πράμα, μια ιδέα, με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, γραφικά και προφορικά. Αυτό δεν γίνεται μόνο στους διαφορετικούς λαούς, γίνεται και μέσα στον ίδιο λαό,,με τις διαφορετικές διαλέκτους. πχ σε διαφορετικές περιοχές στην Ελλάδα είναι διαφορετική λέξη για την λεπτή μεμβράνη που καλύπτει και συγκρατεί τα εντόσθεια των ζώων,,,αλλού την ονομάζουν σκεπή, αλλού ξύγκι, αλλού τσίπα, αλλού πάνα . Οι διαφορετικές λέξεις για το ίδιο πράμα, δείχνουν ακριβώς, ότι με διαφορετικό τρόπο μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν όμοια πράματα. Εδώ έγκειται το 'μυστικό ' της διαφορετικότητας, σε διάφορες γλώσσες , του τρόπου ονομασίας και γραφής των εννοιών. Σκέψου από μόνος σου να χαρακτηρίσεις με 10 διαφορετικούς τρόπους ένα πράμα. Η διαφορετικότητα
στο γράψιμο και την προφορά, είναι προϊόν του διαφορετικού τρόπου που οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζουν ένα πράμα. Τα γράμματα έχουν έννοιες.Τα γράμματα είναι σύμβολα που ανακαλούν στην μνήμη των ανθρώπων τα συμβολιζόμενα. Τα συμβολιζόμενα είναι διαχρονικά σταθερές αλήθειες του φυσικού κόσμου. Δεν είναι αισθητηριακές εμπειρίες. Οι αισθητηριακές εμπειρίες δεν παρέχουν σταθερές και βέβαιες αλήθειες και τα σύμβολα τους θα ήσαν παροδικά και υποκειμενικά χωρίς αντικειμενική εγκυρότητα. Τα γράμματα είναι τα νοητικά είδωλα των αιτίων τους. Τα γράμματα, για να είναι διαχρονικά σταθερά , όπως είναι τα ελληνικά γράμματα, είναι σύμβολα διαχρονικά σταθερών αληθειών όπως ή έννοια κίνηση, η μονάδα, η δημιουργία, το έργο, ο περιορισμός κλπ. 
Αν αναλύουμε τις έννοιες των λέξεων, θα δούμε να δομούνται από τέτοιες σταθερές, σαν έννοιες των γραμμάτων τους.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 19, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Μπορείς να γράψεις μόνο για το ελληνικό αλφάβητο, για τα ελληνικά γράμματα...αλλά να ξέρεις....προηγουμένως, ποτέ , κανείς δεν ασχολήθηκε με το σκεπτικό της γένεσης των σχημάτων των γραμμάτων του ελληνικού αλφαβήτου.
> Οι λέξεις που έγραψες , που σημαίνουν σε διάφορες γλώσσες το καμάκι,... δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί τις έγραψες,,,για να αποδειχθεί τι ; Αν είναι για να δούμε ότι διαφορετικοί λαοί , για το ίδιο πράμα χρησιμοποιούν διαφορετικές λέξεις,,,αυτό είναι γεγονός. Τι σημαίνει αυτό; Αυτό σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίσουν ένα αντικείμενο, ένα πράμα, μια ιδέα, με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, γραφικά και προφορικά. Αυτό δεν γίνεται μόνο στους διαφορετικούς λαούς, γίνεται και μέσα στον ίδιο λαό,,με τις διαφορετικές διαλέκτους. πχ σε διαφορετικές περιοχές στην Ελλάδα είναι διαφορετική λέξη για την λεπτή μεμβράνη που καλύπτει και συγκρατεί τα εντόσθεια των ζώων,,,αλλού την ονομάζουν σκεπή, αλλού ξύγκι, αλλού τσίπα, αλλού πάνα . Οι διαφορετικές λέξεις για το ίδιο πράμα, δείχνουν ακριβώς, ότι με διαφορετικό τρόπο μπορούν να χαρακτηρισθούν όμοια πράματα. Εδώ έγκειται το 'μυστικό ' της διαφορετικότητας, σε διάφορες γλώσσες , του τρόπου ονομασίας και γραφής των εννοιών. Σκέψου από μόνος σου να χαρακτηρίσεις με 10 διαφορετικούς τρόπους ένα πράμα. Η διαφορετικότητα στο γράψιμο και την προφορά της ίδιας έννοιας, είναι προϊόν του διαφορετικού τρόπου που οι άνθρωποι μπορούν να χαρακτηρίζουν ένα πράμα.
> Η ικανότητα να χαρακτηρίζεται ένα πράμα με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, δείχνει την ευεληξία του νου. Είναι θέμα συνδιασμού δεδομένων. Πχ, ο ένας λέγει ότι << το νερό είναι θολό >>, ο άλλος λέγει για το ίδιο νερό ότι << το νερό είναι γεμάτο χώμα >>, άλλος << το νερό δεν είναι διαυγές >> άλλος << το νερό δεν είναι καθαρό >> κλπ. Βλέπουμε ότι , διαφορετικοί άνθρωποι, για να αποδόσουν την ίδια έννοια γραφικά ή λεκτικά, ο κάθε ένας χρησιμοποιεί τον δικό του τρόπο. Ο τρόπος του καθενός, στοχεύει να δομήσει την ίδια έννοια πχ την έννοια καμάκι. Η διαφορετικότητα των ανθρώπων, δικαιολογεί την διαφορετικότητα του τρόπου σκέψης για το ίδιο πράμα. Το καμάκι μπορεί κάποιος να το χαρακτηρίσει ως <<βέλος της θάλασσας >> , << τρίαινα >> << ακόντιο νερού >> κλπ. Αν οι ξένες λέξεις που σημαίνουν το καμάκι , ετυμολογηθούν , θα φανεί η διαφορετικότητα του τρόπου σκέψης του κάθε λαού.
> Ο διαφορετικός τρόπος που μπορεί να αποδοθεί λεκτικά μια λέξη/έννοια, μας βοηθά αντιληφθούμε τον λόγο που γράφεται η κάθε λέξη/έννοια. Αφού ο κάθε φθόγγος αντιστοιχεί σε ένα γράμμα, έπεται ότι ο φθόγγος και το γράμμα με το οποίο αντιστοιχεί έχουν την ίδια έννοια. Οι διαφορετικές γραφικές και προφορικές αποδόσεις της έννοιας καμάκι (και πολλών άλλων λέξεων) φανερώνουν ότι τα γράμματα και η προφορική τους εκφορά έχουν έννοιες. Αν δεν είχαν έννοιες, τότε με ποια λογική, μια έννοια, θα μπορούσε να γράφεται και να λέγεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους; Αφού στην ίδια γλώσσα, μια έννοια μπορεί να αποδοθεί με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, πως στέκεται η άποψη του Σωσσύρ ότι η ιδέα και η ακουστική της εικόνα είναι συμφωνημένες; Αν μιαν ιδέα την λέμε με διαφορετικούς τρόπους, τότε πρέπει να δεκτούμε ότι αυτό είναι συμφωνημένο. Προφανώς, όμως, δεν είναι συμφωνία η διαφορετικότητα με την οποία κάθε άνθρωπος θέλει να ορίσει μιαν έννοια/ιδέα, αλλά είναι θέμα επιλογής χαρακτηριστικών δεδομένων με τα οποία επιλέγει κάποιος να αποδόσει μια έννοια. Πχ , λέγω μάκι-δον (μακρύ νερό ..εννοείται ο Δούναβης, μακρύς ποταμός..) και άλλος για την ίδια έννοια λέγει Δου-ναβ ( νερό κινούμενο). Εδώ να πούμε ότι Μακεδονία ονομάστηκε επειδή είναι παρά τον μακρύ (μεγάλο στο μήκος) ποταμό.
> ...


Αν τα γράμματα είναι σύμβολα φυσικών αιτίων, αυτό συμπίπτει με την γνώμη των Στωϊκών, διότι τα γράμματα δομούν τις έννοιες του φυσικού κόσμου που βρίσκονται στο μυαλό σαν λέξεις/ιδέες (που κατά τον Σωσσύρ) , με την εκφώνηση τους, ανακαλούν στο μυαλό του δέκτη, το φυσικό αίτιο που είναι το αρχέτυπο τους.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> λέγω μάκι-δον (μακρύ νερό ..εννοείται ο Δούναβης, μακρύς ποταμός..) και άλλος για την ίδια έννοια λέγει Δου-ναβ ( νερό κινούμενο). Εδώ να πούμε ότι Μακεδονία ονομάστηκε επειδή είναι παρά τον μακρύ (μεγάλο στο μήκος) ποταμό.


Χαίρε. Η παραπομπή σου στον εαυτό σου έχει γεννήσει παιδιά, μέσα στα οποία το παραπάνω. Δεν ξέρω αν εννοείς ότι ο «δον» είναι ο ποταμός (και πράγματι είναι, στην Οσετική — βλέπε και «ο ήρεμος Δον»). Από άλλους έχω ακούσει ότι οι Μακεδόνες λέγονταν έτσι επειδή ήταν ψηλοί (μακριοί) (από το _μακεδνός_) ή επειδή η χώρα τους ήταν μακρουλή, αλλά δεν έχω δει να το συνδυάζουν με μακρύ ποταμό.

Αλλά δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία (είμαι από την Κρήτη και δεν με νοιάζει). Σημασία για μένα έχει κάτι άλλο που λες: «Τα γράμματα, για να είναι διαχρονικά σταθερά, όπως είναι τα ελληνικά γράμματα, είναι σύμβολα διαχρονικά σταθερών αληθειών όπως ή έννοια κίνηση, η μονάδα, η δημιουργία, το έργο, ο περιορισμός κλπ.». Τα γράμματα είναι διαχρονικά σταθερά. Μμμ... Συμπαντικές αλήθειες; Δημιουργήθηκαν μαζί με το σύμπαν, όπως το 1+1=2. Πόσο σταθερά, δηλαδή; (Δεν σε καταλαβαίνω, δεν σε καταλαβαίνω.)


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2010)

nickel said:


> Ήρθα να σου κάνω λίγη παρέα, να μη μιλάς μόνος σου.
> 
> Δες τις παρακάτω λέξεις. Είναι η λέξη για το ίδιο αντικείμενο σε διάφορες γλώσσες:
> 
> ...



Το αντίστοιχο άρθρο της κινέζικης wikipedia για το spear είναι όχι το 槍 (ή 枪), qiang, που, όπως μπορεί να δει κανείς, τριτευόντως μόνο αναφέρεται στο κοντάρι και πρωτευόντως στα πυροβόλα όπλα, αλλά μάλλον το 矛, mao, [1] [2]. Τέλος, αν θέλουμε την τρίαινα των ψαρ[οτουφεκ]άδων (το harpoon), είναι το 鱼叉, yucha (=ψαροπίρουνο). [My contribution to Theo's blues]


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 22, 2010)

Η επίσημη γλωσσολογία σωστά υποστηρίζει, ότι ο κόσμος βρίσκεται στο μυαλό ως έννοιες. Τι είναι όμως η έννοια και με ποιο τρόπο υπάρχει στο μυαλό; Έννοια είναι το είδωλο/εικόνα, του φυσικού κόσμου στο μυαλό, και η αντίληψη της ύπαρξης της είναι δυνατή μόνο από τα φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά και ιδιότητες της. Χαρακτηριστικά είναι οι ιδιότητες και τα γνωρίσματα κάθε φυσικής οντότητας. Χωρίς την αντίληψη των χαρακτηριστικών μιας οντότητας, δεν είναι δυνατή η κατανόηση της και η καταχώρηση της στην μνήμη. Τα πάντα που ευρίσκονται στη μνήμη, είναι χαρακτηριστικά και ιδιότητες. Η αντίληψη (από το μυαλό) των οντοτήτων γίνεται από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Η αντίληψη αφηρημένων ιδεών, και πάλι γίνεται από τις ιδιότητες και χαρακτηριστικά των πραγματικοτήτων. Πχ, για να ορίσουμε το αόρατο, το ορίζουμε σαν αντίθετο του πραγματικού ορατού. Το ορατό το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως στερεή οντότητα. Για να αντιληφθούμε την έννοια του καλού, το αντιστοιχίζουμε με την ύπαρξη του υγρού που είναι απαραίτητο για την ύπαρξη ζωής (κα= ύπαρξη , λο=νερό ). Το κακό δομείται από τα σύμβολα κα = ύπαρξη , κο= κενός χώρος/άδειο …κακό = ανυπαρξία/τίποτε. Τα πάντα είναι αντιληπτά στο μυαλό από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους γνωρίσματα. Τα χαρακτηριστικά των οντοτήτων του φυσικού κόσμου είναι αντιληπτά από το μυαλό , από τις συμπεριφορές τους όπως φαίνονται ή καλύτερα όπως συλλαμβάνονται από τις αισθήσεις. Πχ όταν βλέπω μια μονάδα , την αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν κάτι το ορατό που έχει περίβλημα, όρια, ορίζεται από την περιφέρεια του, δημιουργείται στο μυαλό μου η αντίληψη της μονάδας. Όταν βλέπω πέραν της μιας μονάδας, έχω την αντίληψη του πλήθους. Όταν βλέπω κάτι που κινείται, το ορίζω σαν κινούμενο, έχω την αντίληψη της κίνησης. Αντίθετα, αν κάτι δεν κινείται, αντιλαμβάνομαι την στασιμότητα του. Τα χαρακτηριστικά που ορίζουν τον φυσικό κόσμο και τις αφηρημένες ιδέες πρέπει να τα συμβολίσουμε με κάποια γραφικά ΄σημάδια΄ , τα γράμματα. Κάθε σημάδι συμβολίζει ένα χαρακτηριστικό. Με συνδυασμό γραμμάτων, κάνουμε συνδυασμό χαρακτηριστικών. Όταν θέλουμε να δομήσουμε μια έννοια, αρθρώνουμε (ενώνουμε) γράμματα (χαρακτηριστικά) και έτσι έχουμε την έννοια ή αλλιώς την λέξη. Η λέξη σημαίνει αυτό που σημαίνουν όλα μαζί τα γράμματα/σύμβολα της. Τα σύμβολα/γράμματα , με τα οποία συμβολίσαμε τα χαρακτηριστικά του φυσικού κόσμου, δεν πρέπει να είναι μεταβλητά στον χρόνο και στον χώρο, αλλά σταθερά, ώστε και οι έννοιες που θα δομούν να είναι εξ ίσου διαχρονικά σταθερές. Μη σταθερά σύμβολα γραφής, ήταν πχ τα ιερογλυφικά σημεία, και γι αυτό δεν άντεξαν στον χρόνο. Στα ιερογλυφικά χρησιμοποιούσαν σχήματα ζώων και αντικειμένων σαν αίτια , για να συμβολίσουν γράμματα, πχ το σχήμα λέοντος για να αποδώσουν το γράμμα L . Επειδή ζώα και αντικείμενα είναι μεταβλητά στον χρόνο, δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν σαν αίτια για την δόμηση σταθερών στον χρόνο συμβόλων/γραμμάτων και ακολούθως εννοιών/λέξεων. Εάν τα αίτια που συμβολίζονται με σχήματα/γράμματα, είναι σταθερά στον χωροχρόνο, τότε οι έννοιες αυτών των συμβόλων/γραμμάτων, θα είναι εξ ίσου σταθερές στον χωροχρόνο. Ποια λοιπόν φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά ήταν, είναι, και θα είναι τα ίδια , και συμβολίστηκαν με σχήματα/γράμματα ώστε να χρησιμεύουν σαν κώδικες συνεννόησης μεταξύ των ανθρώπων; Τέτοιες κοσμικές καταστάσεις, τις ονόμασα συμπαντικές, επειδή , με τη ανθρώπινη λογική , είναι όντως αναλλοίωτες στον χωροχρόνο. Τέτοιες καταστάσεις που έγιναν αίτια γραφικών συμβόλων, είναι η κίνηση σαν δημιουργική δύναμη των οντοτήτων του χώρου, η μονάδα, το πλήθος , η ακινησία/στάση, ο περιορισμός, η ενέργεια που αποδίδει έργο, ο χώρος, το παν, τα στερεά, τα υγρά, τα αέρια, η συμπύκνωση, το απεριόριστο. Αυτά τα κοσμικά χαρακτηριστικά, με την ανθρώπινη λογική, είναι διαχρονικά αναλλοίωτα , είναι συμπαντικές σταθερές. Αυτές λοιπόν οι συμπαντικές σταθερές καταστάσεις συμβολίστηκαν σε γράμματα και χρησιμοποιούνται για να δομούν τις διάφορες έννοιες στο μυαλό των ανθρώπων. Τα Ελληνικά σύμβολα/γράμματα, με ζωή πέραν των τριών χιλιάδων χρόνων, φαίνεται να απορρέουν από αίτια χωροχρονικά σταθερά.


----------



## Theodoros (Mar 23, 2010)

Theodoros said:


> Η επίσημη γλωσσολογία σωστά υποστηρίζει, ότι ο κόσμος βρίσκεται στο μυαλό ως έννοιες. Τι είναι όμως η έννοια και με ποιο τρόπο υπάρχει στο μυαλό; Έννοια είναι το είδωλο/εικόνα, του φυσικού κόσμου στο μυαλό, και η αντίληψη της ύπαρξης της είναι δυνατή μόνο από τα φυσικά χαρακτηριστικά και ιδιότητες της. Χαρακτηριστικά είναι οι ιδιότητες και τα γνωρίσματα κάθε φυσικής οντότητας. Χωρίς την αντίληψη των χαρακτηριστικών μιας οντότητας, δεν είναι δυνατή η κατανόηση της και η καταχώρηση της στην μνήμη. Τα πάντα που ευρίσκονται στη μνήμη, είναι χαρακτηριστικά και ιδιότητες. Η αντίληψη (από το μυαλό) των οντοτήτων γίνεται από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους. Η αντίληψη αφηρημένων ιδεών, και πάλι γίνεται από τις ιδιότητες και χαρακτηριστικά των πραγματικοτήτων. Πχ, για να ορίσουμε το αόρατο, το ορίζουμε σαν αντίθετο του πραγματικού ορατού. Το ορατό το αντιλαμβανόμαστε ως στερεή οντότητα. Για να αντιληφθούμε την έννοια του καλού, το αντιστοιχίζουμε με την ύπαρξη του υγρού που είναι απαραίτητο για την ύπαρξη ζωής (κα= ύπαρξη , λο=νερό ). Το κακό δομείται από τα σύμβολα κα = ύπαρξη , κο= κενός χώρος/άδειο …κακό = ανυπαρξία/τίποτε. Τα πάντα είναι αντιληπτά στο μυαλό από τα χαρακτηριστικά τους γνωρίσματα. Τα χαρακτηριστικά των οντοτήτων του φυσικού κόσμου είναι αντιληπτά από το μυαλό , μέσα από τις συμπεριφορές τους όπως φαίνονται ή καλύτερα όπως συλλαμβάνονται από τις αισθήσεις. Πχ όταν βλέπω μια μονάδα , την αντιλαμβάνομαι σαν κάτι το ορατό που έχει περίβλημα, όρια, ορίζεται από την περιφέρεια της. Αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά τα συγκρίνω με τις γνώσεις/εμπειρίες που ήδη κατέχω και αντιλαμβάνομαι πως πρόκειται για κάποια οντοτική μονάδα. Δηλαδή, δημιουργείται στο μυαλό μου η αντίληψη της μονάδας.
> Όταν βλέπω πέραν της μιας μονάδας, έχω την αντίληψη του πλήθους. Όταν βλέπω κάτι που κινείται, το ορίζω σαν κινούμενο, έχω την αντίληψη της κίνησης. Αντίθετα, αν κάτι δεν κινείται, αντιλαμβάνομαι την στασιμότητα του.
> Χαρακτηριστικά φυσικών πραγματικοτήτων συμβολίστηκαν με γραφικά σχήματα, τα γράμματα. Η χρήση των συμβόλων/γραμμάτων, ανακαλεί στον χρήστη τα χαρακτηριστικά των φυσικών πραγματικοτήτων. Η άρθρωση (ένωση) συμβόλων/γραμμάτων, δομεί συμπλέγματα χαρακτηριστικών που είναι οι λέξεις/έννοιες. Όταν θέλουμε να δομήσουμε μια έννοια, αρθρώνουμε (ενώνουμε) γράμματα (χαρακτηριστικά) και έτσι έχουμε την έννοια ή αλλιώς την λέξη. Η λέξη σημαίνει αυτό που σημαίνουν όλα μαζί τα γράμματα/σύμβολα της.
> *Οι φυσικές πραγματικότητες που συμβολίστηκαν με σύμβολα/γράμματα , δεν πρέπει να είναι μεταβλητές στον χρόνο και στον χώρο, αλλά σταθερές. Η σταθερότητα των φυσικών πραγματικοτήτων μεταφέρεται στα σύμβολα τους , τα γράμματα . Η αναγκαιότητα φυσικών σταθερών, για να χρησιμεύσουν σαν αίτια των συμβόλων/γραμμάτων, για χρήση ως κώδικες επικοινωνίας, ήταν απαραίτητη, διότι τα καθιστά αντιληπτά από τα νοήμονα όντα του σύμπαντος (αν υπάρχουν).* Εάν, τα αίτια των γραμμάτων ήσαν μεταβλητά, τοπικά, υποκειμενικά, τότε δεν θα ήσαν διαχρονικά σταθερά και ούτε αντιληπτά από όλους. Θα δομούσαν προσωρινά τοπικά αλφάβητα.
> ...


ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ


----------



## Theodoros (May 24, 2010)

Γνωστός γλωσσολόγος, μου απάντησε με e-mail, ότι η 'θεωρία' μου πως τα γράμματα έχουν σημασίες, συγκρούεται με το θεώρημα της ΄ διπλής άρθρωσης ΄. Η θεωρία όμως της διπλής άρθρωσης δεν ΄στέκει ΄ , επειδή η άρθρωση του λόγου είναι πολλαπλή και όχι διπλή. Ο Α. Μαρτίνε , ο εμπνευστής της διπλής άρθρωσης, δεν έλαβε υπόψη του ότι τα φωνήματα και τα γραφήματα που τα παρουσιάζει σαν διακριτικά και δίχως σημασίες, είναι αρθροίσματα άλλων στοιχείων και έχουν έννοιες που τις μεταβιβάζουν στις λέξεις που με την άρθρωση τους δομούν.


----------

